# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Novembro 2010



## Mário Barros (31 Out 2010 às 23:58)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Mjhb (1 Nov 2010 às 08:30)

Manhã com stratocumulus e neblina.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Nov 2010 às 10:52)

Céu nublado com abertas e sol de praia, mesmo forte. Vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Nov 2010 às 15:43)

Tarde de céu nublado com abertas, a Serra da Estrela ainda não destapou desde Sábado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2010 às 16:10)

Boas tardes.

Como estava previsto,voltamos há primeira forma,bom tempo .

O dia nasceu com céu limpo com aparecimento de algumas nuvens pelo meio da manhã e ambiente já mais agradavél ,actual 18.4ºC.

Temperatuars de hoje 10.2ºC / 19.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2010 às 17:49)

Boas,por aqui o sol já deixou de marcar presênça,céu limpo e vento fraco de N/NW,actual 15.2ºC.

Ainda não tinha fixado bem o tubo ao mastro de cimento aonde tenho o RS e o penico,fui aplicar umas braçadeiras e nivelar,então tinha já uma enorme aranha a morar dentro do pluviómetro que já não deixava o péndulo baloiçar .


----------



## Serrano (1 Nov 2010 às 18:16)

12 graus no Sarzedo, após uma máxima de 15ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Nov 2010 às 18:27)

Por Viseu tarde de muitas nuvens, que se foram dissipando. Ainda assim, ainda não consegui ver nada para cima do meio da Serra da Estrela...

Actuais 12.4ºC e 75%HR.


----------



## Fil (1 Nov 2010 às 18:33)

Boas, dia com muitas nuvens e vento e com extremos 9,3ºC / 14,4ºC.

Neste momento 11,6ºC.


----------



## jPdF (1 Nov 2010 às 19:07)

Boas tardes!
Zona Este de Viseu, sigo com 12.3ºC!

-----
No Caramulo parece estar uma estação amadora a debitar dados para o Wunderground, mas aquilo está um pouco para o instável... já esteve a 7ºC agora esteve a 10ºC agora 9ºC!
De qualquer forma é sempre bem-vinda uma estação mais aqui para a nossa zona!


----------



## Mjhb (1 Nov 2010 às 19:12)

jPdF disse:


> Boas tardes!
> Zona Este de Viseu, sigo com 12.3ºC!
> 
> -----
> ...



Tenho seguido essa estação nas últimas semanas, sim, está já há umas semanas a debitar, e realmente, apesar da marca que é (Davis Vantage Vue) não é lá grande espiga. Não sei se é da instalação ou do software, mas regista valores de vento inacreditáveis, a certa altura do dia, em especial de noite e em tempo frio cai de repente aos -67ºC, depois retoma. è pena, porque a localização da estação é muito bem-vinda, mas...
Se alguém conseguisse contactar o proprietário era perfeito...


----------



## jPdF (1 Nov 2010 às 19:19)

Pedro disse:


> Tenho seguido essa estação nas últimas semanas, sim, está já há umas semanas a debitar, e realmente, apesar da marca que é (Davis Vantage Vue) não é lá grande espiga. Não sei se é da instalação ou do software, mas regista valores de vento inacreditáveis, a certa altura do dia, em especial de noite e em tempo frio cai de repente aos -67ºC, depois retoma. è pena, porque a localização da estação é muito bem-vinda, mas...
> Se alguém conseguisse contactar o proprietário era perfeito...



Apesar de tudo o que acho mais estranho é a localização... estive no Caramulinho há pouco mais de 1 mês e não existia por lá nada... não quer dizer que não possa existir actualmente mas estranho aquela localização...
Desculpem o offtopic...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2010 às 19:49)

Boas,céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NW,actual 14.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Nov 2010 às 20:15)

jPdF disse:


> Apesar de tudo o que acho mais estranho é a localização... estive no Caramulinho há pouco mais de 1 mês e não existia por lá nada... não quer dizer que não possa existir actualmente mas estranho aquela localização...
> Desculpem o offtopic...



Pode não ser mesmo no Caramulinho, o que não faltam são casas espalhadas ali à volta da vila... 

----------------------------
Céu limpo e 11.3ºC.


----------



## MSantos (1 Nov 2010 às 21:29)

Boa noite..

Dia sem chuva aqui pelo Nordeste, por agora registo 10.2ºC.

Até amanha


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2010 às 21:57)

Boas,tudo calmo com muitas estrelas no céu ,vento fraco NW com 12.8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Nov 2010 às 22:17)

Céu limpo e estrelado com vento fraco de NW.

Actuais 9.4ºC e 89%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Nov 2010 às 00:48)

em gouveia no domingo choveu so nas primeiras horas da tarde depois nao choveu mais, o vento no domingo soprou moderado ate ao fim da tarde. 

hoge o ceu esteve encoberto durante todo o dia, nao hove vento. 


de volta a santa comba actualmente o ceu esta limpo, nao ha vento e ja se forma nevoeiro sobre o rio e sigo com 9.3ºC de temperatura.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Nov 2010 às 07:31)

por aqui o dia chega com ceu limpo e nevoeiro nas zonas baixas. 
nao ha vento e sigo com 6.6ºC


----------



## Dan (2 Nov 2010 às 10:07)

Bom dia

Pela primeira vez, esta temporada, é visível a neve nas montanhas aqui a norte.


----------



## MSantos (2 Nov 2010 às 10:54)

Bom dia..

As serras da Sanabria já se pintaram de Branco

Aqui por Bragança temos uma manhã fresca de muito sol, a mínima na minha estação foi de *4.1ºC* 

Neste momento: 9.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2010 às 14:50)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de N,ambiente na rua ao sol muito bom ,actual 21.0ºC e 48%.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2010 às 16:14)

O ambiente na rua ainda continua igual  com 20.8ºC.


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Nov 2010 às 16:42)

Amanhã estarei a reportar por estas bandas...bem junto da serra da estrela..


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2010 às 17:08)

MarioCabral disse:


> Amanhã estarei a reportar por estas bandas...bem junto da serra da estrela..



Boa estadia por terras das Beiras ,com belas paisagens ,e gente fixe ..


----------



## João Soares (2 Nov 2010 às 17:30)

Acho muito estranho que a estação do IM das Penhas Douradas esteja a debitar 0 Km/h de intensidade de vento.

Será que o anemómetro partiu-se?

Ainda ontem, o vento estava forte tanto a noite como de manhã.


----------



## ac_cernax (2 Nov 2010 às 17:31)

Boas Tardes!

Final de tarde de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.





Temperatura: *15.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2010 às 17:51)

O sol por aqui já desapareceu no horizonte ,amanhã e proximos dias está prometido aparecer nos mesmos modos de hoje ,actual 17.3ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 11.0ºC / 21.6ºC.


----------



## Z13 (2 Nov 2010 às 18:11)

Boas tardes a todos! De volta de novo com *12ºC* e uma mínima de *2,3ºC*.

Não sei se houve mau tempo por aqui no fim de semana, mas ontem quando regressei a casa não tinha energia eléctrica nem "meo"... Agora já está tudo a rolar de novo!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2010 às 19:26)

Vento quase nulo e notar-se já o fresco da noite com 15.3ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Nov 2010 às 19:35)

João Soares disse:


> Acho muito estranho que a estação do IM das Penhas Douradas esteja a debitar 0 Km/h de intensidade de vento.
> 
> Será que o anemómetro partiu-se?
> 
> *Ainda ontem, o vento estava forte tanto a noite como de manhã.*


E continuava a aumentar até que chegou a média de mais de 75 km/h, não deve ter aguentado com alguma rajada.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Nov 2010 às 20:53)

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo e algum vento muito fraco durante a tarde. 
a minima foi de 6.6ºC e uma maxima de 19.9ºC 

actualmente esta tudo calmo, ceu limpo sem vento e com uma temperatura de 12.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2010 às 22:08)

Boas,por aqui tudo calmo com a temperatura a oscilar pouco,actual 15.0ºC e 69%.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Nov 2010 às 22:29)

esta tudo calmo por aqui, sem vento, ceu limpo e com 10.8ºC de temperatura


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Nov 2010 às 07:33)

boas
o dia chega com ceu limpo e neblina nos locais mais baixos, e com uma actual de 7.5ºC


----------



## Dan (3 Nov 2010 às 09:20)

Bom dia 

6,8ºC e nevoeiro por agora.

Mínima de 5,0ºC.


----------



## jPdF (3 Nov 2010 às 11:01)

Viseu:
Mínima de 8.6ºC
Actual 14.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2010 às 12:46)

Boas tardes.

Dia de outono a ser bem quente logo pela manhã,o sol está muito quente,actual 21.5ºC.


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Nov 2010 às 14:13)

Ja a reportar nas beiras..com a serra como padrao de fundo...infelizmente nao se avista neve...temperatura bem agradavel 21,7oC com céu limpo e vento fraco de SW..


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2010 às 14:27)

Céu limpo e vento muito fraco de E/SW,actual 22.8ºC quentinho .


----------



## Dan (3 Nov 2010 às 17:06)

O sol já desapareceu e a temperatura vai caindo. 17,4ºC agora.


Extremos de hoje: 5,0ºC / 18,4ºC


----------



## Mjhb (3 Nov 2010 às 17:21)

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco de NE.

Actuais 19.8ºC e 58%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2010 às 19:43)

Boas noites.

A tarde de hoje já foi de fazer puxar as mangas da camisa para cima ...

Céu limpo e vento fraco todo o dia,por aqui na baixa neste momento a inversão têrmica já vai fazendo o seu efeito,pelas 19h tinha 15.2ºC contra os da agora 16.5ºC e 70%.

Temperaturas de hoje 12.0ºC / 23.2ºC.


----------



## jPdF (3 Nov 2010 às 20:15)

*Por Viseu:*

Céu Limpo

Min: 8.6ºC
Máx: 22.1ºC

Actual: 14.5ºC


----------



## Mjhb (3 Nov 2010 às 20:33)

Início de noite com céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e pressão a saltar constantemente entre os 1024hPa e os 1025hpa, e vice-versa.

Actuais 14.1ºC e 78%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Nov 2010 às 20:46)

por aqui o nevoeiro dissipou-se por volta das 9h deixando o ceu limpo e um sol quente nao houve vento

os extremos sao 6.9ºC de min de maxima de 20.7ºC

actualmente esta tudo calmo, nao ha vento e estou ja com nevoeiro a formar-se sobre o rio. 
estou com uma temperatura de 13.8ºC


----------



## FRibeiro (3 Nov 2010 às 20:56)

Boa Noite!
Caro conterrâneo Albimeteo, não podia estar mais de acordo. 
Em dias de inversão térmica a cidade tem várias temperaturas.
Aqui pela zona dos bombeiros só ainda vou com 18.3ºC

Tenho visto regularmente e comparado com os meus registos e as nossas temperaturas são bastante semelhantes, fora estes dias...

Hoje tive 10.7º/22.3º


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2010 às 21:29)

FRibeiro disse:


> Boa Noite!
> Caro conterrâneo Albimeteo, não podia estar mais de acordo.
> Em dias de inversão térmica a cidade tem várias temperaturas.
> Aqui pela zona dos bombeiros só ainda vou com 18.3ºC
> ...



Então mais uma vez bem vindo,a cidade não é plana há sempre uma diferença de temperatura nestes dias,estou a reportar ao fundo da Carapalha de Baixo junto à estrada que vai para  Malpica,actual 17.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2010 às 22:23)

Boas,algum vento de N/NW com 17.0ºC e 67% HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Nov 2010 às 23:45)

levantou-se vento fraco que fez desaparecer os bancos de nevoeiro que se iam formando no rio, o ceu esta estrelado e sigo com 12.9ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Nov 2010 às 07:29)

por aqui  o dia chega com ceu limpo e vento fraco. sigo com uma temperatura de 10.8ºC


----------



## Dan (4 Nov 2010 às 08:52)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 8,8ºC.

Mínima de 6,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2010 às 12:34)

Boas tardes.

Mais um dia de céu limpo e vento fraco de E,ambiente na rua quentinho ,actual 21.8ºC com a pressão em alta 1028.1hpa.


----------



## MSantos (4 Nov 2010 às 13:25)

Boa tarde pessoal

A mínima de hoje foi 6.4ºC, neste momento registo uns tórridos 18ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2010 às 14:05)

Mais calor com 23.0ºC .


----------



## Serrano (4 Nov 2010 às 14:26)

Quentinho por estes lados, com 21 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## Z13 (4 Nov 2010 às 14:47)

O verão de S. Martinho chegou 8 dias antes com uns belos *22ºC*!

De manhã é que ainda arrefece com mínimas de *5,3ºC*


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Nov 2010 às 18:15)

Dia bastante agradavel com sol e temperatura amena...agora que ja caiu a noite comeÇa a arrefecer...temperatura nos 17,1...veremos até onde vai a minima..ontem ficou.se pelos 10oC...


----------



## Mjhb (4 Nov 2010 às 19:02)

Dia de céu limpo, vento fraco, moderado da parte da manhã. Agora que cai a noite mais cedo, já fica fresco a esta hora.


----------



## MSantos (4 Nov 2010 às 19:52)

Hoje tivemos um dia quente para a Novembro aqui na Terra Fria, registei *18.1ºC* de máxima, a mínima foi de *6.4ºC*

Venha o frio e a chuva


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Nov 2010 às 20:30)

por aqui o dia esteve com ceu limpo, e com vento fraco nas primeiras horas da tarde.
a minima foi de 10.8C e uma maxima de 21.6ºC

actualmente e esta tudo calmo, ceu limpo sem vento e  com uma temperatura de 15.3ºC


----------



## jPdF (4 Nov 2010 às 21:53)

*Por Viseu:*

Céu Limpo

Min: 12.4ºC
Máx: 23.9ºC

Actual: 15.7ºC


----------



## Fil (4 Nov 2010 às 22:11)

Boas, neste momento céu limpo com 11,2ºC. Mínima de 8,5ºC e máxima de 17,3ºC.

Estes inícios quentes de Novembro já começam a ser tradição.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Nov 2010 às 23:29)

tudo calmo, sem vento ceu limpo e com uma temperatura de 13.2ºC


----------



## FRibeiro (4 Nov 2010 às 23:44)

Boa noite!
Pela capital da Beira Baixa, foi um dia de muito sol e céu limpo.

As temperaturas de hoje foram 12.6º/22.5º

Actualmente ainda 16.7ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Nov 2010 às 07:23)

por aqui o dia chega com ceu limpo, sem vento e neblina nas zonas baixas. 
sigo com uma temperatura de 9.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2010 às 12:42)

Boas tardes.

Mais um dia de céu limpo e vento fraco de E,ambiente quente na rua,actual 22.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2010 às 14:11)

Vento fraco de E/SE e ambiente quente,actual 23.1ºC.

Temperaturas de ontem 13.4ºC / 23.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2010 às 19:33)

Boas noites.

Céu limpo e uma tarde com um ambiente convidativo para um piquenique no campo .

Temperatura actual 15.1ºC e 73% de HR contra uma temperatura  de outro sensor a 12m do solo em 19.2ºC abrigado dentro de um RS.

Temperaturas de hoje 13.7ºC / 23.1ºC.


----------



## Fil (5 Nov 2010 às 20:12)

Boas, céu limpo com 13,3ºC e vento em calma. Mínima de 8,4ºC e máxima de 17,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2010 às 20:59)

Tudo calmo e sem vento,actual 14.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Nov 2010 às 21:10)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de sol, nao houve vento durante o dia. 
a minima foi de 9.9ºC e uma maxima de 22.2ºC 

actualmente esta tudo calmo, sem vento e com uma temperatura de 15.0ºC


----------



## Mjhb (5 Nov 2010 às 21:22)

Dia de algum calor, com sol e vento fraco de NE.

Actuais 14.9ºC e 79%HR.


----------



## FRibeiro (5 Nov 2010 às 21:47)

Mais um dia de sol e céu limpo!
A temperatura tem vindo a descer, depois lembra-se de subir um bocado e torna a descer.
Aqui na minha zona levo 15.2ºC

As temperaturas de hoje:
Temp. Min.: 11.3ºC
Temp. Máx.: 22.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2010 às 22:16)

Tudo calmo com 15.6ºC.


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Nov 2010 às 22:36)

De regresso ao Porto...esta madrugada bastante fresco junto aos ribeiros...arriscaria perto dos 5ºC...na minha casa perto do Mondego fiquei-me pelos 8,6ºC de mínima....já cá passo para postar umas imagens...


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Nov 2010 às 23:15)

*Ora cá estão elas acabadas de sair da máquina...*






A bela cidade de Gouveia ao fundo...





É uma aldeia Beirã com toda a certeza...





Beleza do cair da noite...


----------



## jPdF (5 Nov 2010 às 23:59)

*Por Viseu:*

Céu Limpo

Min: 12.1ºC
Máx: 23.9ºC

Actual: 13.8ºC


----------



## MSantos (6 Nov 2010 às 02:24)

Belas fotos Mário Cabral

Ontem (dia 5) tivemos em Bragança mais um dia de Primavera, com 17.9ºC de Máxima

Temperatura Actual: 8.6ºC


----------



## Mjhb (6 Nov 2010 às 07:57)

Manhã fresca e parcialmente nublada por nuvens altas. Vento fraco de N.


----------



## Dan (6 Nov 2010 às 09:48)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 8,0ºC, mas nevoeiro na parte baixa da cidade.





Mínima de 5,0ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Nov 2010 às 10:13)

Nevoeiro bem presente pelo NE do país.


----------



## Z13 (6 Nov 2010 às 10:21)

*10,7ºC*, sol, mas *98%* de HR (ainda se nota o nevoeiro nos vales do Fervença e do Sabor...)

Mínima de *4,4ºC* com uma grande "orvalhada"


----------



## MSantos (6 Nov 2010 às 11:38)

Bom dia, na zona Oeste da cidade tive uma mínima de 6.5ºC... Vermos qual vai ser a máxima

Neste momento 14ºC e algumas nuvens altas no céu


----------



## Dan (6 Nov 2010 às 13:41)

Algumas nuvens altas e 17,9ºC.




.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2010 às 15:59)

Boas tardes.

Hoje a manhã e pricípio da tarde foi passado no quintal,limpeza ,já deu para ,o sol estava uma brasa...

Pelo céu  nuvens altas e vento fraco,actual 21.1ºC com a pressão a descer 1021.1hpa.

Temperaturas de hoje 11.8ºC / 22.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2010 às 16:52)

Tudo calmo com o vento fraco,actual 20.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Nov 2010 às 17:50)

Cai a noite ja fresca depois de uma tarde quente.

Actuais 15.6°C e 59%HR.


----------



## Z13 (6 Nov 2010 às 18:18)

Mal o sol se vai cai a temperatura a pique... *14ºC* neste momento.

A máxima ficou em 20,1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2010 às 18:20)

Boas,o vento por aqui já se vai notando de NW,actual 17.5ºC.


----------



## João Soares (6 Nov 2010 às 18:32)

O AnDré de momento encontra-se na Varzea da Serra, Tarouca, Viseu.

Temp. Máxima: *16.5ºC*
Temp. Actual: *9.9ºC*

EDIT (18h36): *9.6ºC*


----------



## Serrano (6 Nov 2010 às 18:48)

13.5 graus no Sarzedo, com uma máxima de 19.4ºC e uma mínima de 10ºC.


----------



## João Soares (6 Nov 2010 às 19:48)

Mais uma actualização da Várzea:

Às 19h21, o AnDré já registava *7.8ºC*
E já com a lareira a aquecer o ambiente! Que bem que se deve estar por lá. 

Ai que saudades... 

Temp. Actual: *7.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2010 às 19:59)

Boas,vento de W/NW,actual 15.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (6 Nov 2010 às 20:15)

Céu limpo e 13,2ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

5,0ºC / 18,7ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Nov 2010 às 20:57)

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo e alguns bancos de nevoeiro nas zonas baixas da cidade e sobre o rio. 
nao houve vento durante todo o dia. 
a minima foi de 9.3ºC e uma maxima de 19.8ºC 

actualmente o ceu esta limpo, a coisa de uma hora levantou-se um vento fraco e sigo com 12.3ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Nov 2010 às 21:01)

MarioCabral disse:


> *Ora cá estão elas acabadas de sair da máquina...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sem duvida uma das cidades mais bonitas da nossa serra da estrela, belas fotos


----------



## FRibeiro (6 Nov 2010 às 21:01)

Por cá o dia já foi diferente!
Apareceram umas nuvens altas para contrastar com o céu limpo dos dias anteriores, e uns cumulos também surgiram no horizonte.
Actualmente estão 15.4ºC

Temperaturas de hoje 11.7º/22.8º


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2010 às 21:25)

O vento vai ficando mais moderado com 15.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Nov 2010 às 21:39)

Por Viseu, tarde de céu parcialmente nublado por _cumulus humilis_ e nuvens altas, com vento moderado de SE.

Actuais 10.7ºC e 81%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2010 às 22:29)

O ambiente na rua já nota mais fresco e vento moderado,actual 13.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Nov 2010 às 22:54)

Céu parcialmente nublado com a neblina a intensificar e vento fraco.

Actuais 9.2ºC e 83%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Nov 2010 às 23:33)

Despeço-me por hoje com 9.1°C e 88%HR.


----------



## João Soares (7 Nov 2010 às 01:13)

Boa Noite!

O AnDré, que a esta hora já deve ir no seu 3º sono, mandou um sms antes de se retirar... 
Às 22h15, já registava *5.8ºC*

Temperatura essa que deverá subir não tarda muito com a entrada da nebulosidade.


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Nov 2010 às 01:35)

ricardop120 disse:


> Sem duvida uma das cidades mais bonitas da nossa serra da estrela, belas fotos



E tu que deves conhecer bem...infelizmente não tenho a oportunidade por motivos profissionais de lá estar tantas vezes como tu...


----------



## Mix (7 Nov 2010 às 04:05)

ricardop120 disse:


> Sem duvida uma das cidades mais bonitas da nossa serra da estrela, belas fotos



É a cidade da Covilhã, certo ?


----------



## Mjhb (7 Nov 2010 às 08:49)

Sim, Mix, é a Covilhã.

---------------------------------
Por aqui o dia acorda com nevoeiro denso e vento quase nulo.

Actuais 9.9ºC e 96%HR.


----------



## João Soares (7 Nov 2010 às 11:18)

Bom Dia! 

Hoje as notícias da Várzea vêm atrasadas, porque estava no meu repouso matinal (há que aproveitar o FDS para dormir até mais tarde )

Às _08h21_ :
 - Mínima de 5.0ºC
 - Chuva com *7.8ºC*

Às _09h00_:
 - Chuviscos e nevoeiro cerrado, vento fraco de Oeste
 - Temp: *7.8ºC*


----------



## Dan (7 Nov 2010 às 11:32)

Bom dia

Céu muito nublado e 11,7ºC.

Mínima de 8,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2010 às 12:10)

Bons dias.

Pela manhã poucas nuvens para estar neste momento com a chegada de muitas nuvens ficou muito nublado e vento fraco,actual 16.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2010 às 13:47)

Muitas nuvens e o sol a marcar presênça de vez em quando ,actual 17.3ºC.


----------



## João Soares (7 Nov 2010 às 14:42)

O AnDré já esta de regresso a Odivelas. 

Neste momento, de passagem por Lamego, reporta algumas abertas!
Quando saiu de Várzea da Serra, o céu estava encoberto mas que não chovia. 

_Bon voyage_!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2010 às 15:37)

Menos nuvens e mais sol,com vento de W,actual 17.1ºC e a pressão sempre a descer com 1011.7hpa.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Nov 2010 às 16:57)

Manhã de muitas nuvens, tarde fresca e de sol com vento já a notar uma intensificação ligeira.

Actuais 13.7ºC e 54%HR.


----------



## Dan (7 Nov 2010 às 17:19)

9,4ºC e já bastante vento esta tarde.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Nov 2010 às 17:22)

O sol já se se escondeu lá para trás do Caramulo, agora é ver a temperatura a cair...

Actuais 12.5ºC e 57%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2010 às 17:33)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NW,ambiente mais fresquote,com 14.0ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.9ºC / 17.5ºC.


----------



## jPdF (7 Nov 2010 às 17:40)

*Por Viseu:*

*Dia 6/11/2010*

Céu Pouco Nublado

Min: 11.1ºC
Máx: 20.9ºC
-----------------

*Dia 7/11/2010*

Céu Muito Nublado
Vento Fraco a Moderado

Min: 7.8ºC
Máx: 14.5ºC

*T. Actual: 11.9ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (7 Nov 2010 às 19:21)

Por cá tarde de poucas nuvens e vento moderado, agora nem vê-lo. A temperatura vai descendo a bom ritmo...

Actuais 9.1ºC e 63%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2010 às 19:47)

Céu limpo e vento moderado de N/NW,actual 12.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Nov 2010 às 20:33)

A temperatura estancou mesmo com céu limpo sem neblina...

Actuais 8.9ºC e 69%HR.


----------



## FRibeiro (7 Nov 2010 às 21:18)

Hoje o dia já começou diferente. Com algumas nuvens, ficando o céu parcialmente nublado por momentos.
A tarde foi de muito sol, com céu praticamente limpo.
Actual 10.3ºC

Temperaturas de hoje: 9.2º/17.3º


----------



## jPdF (7 Nov 2010 às 21:35)

Por Viseu temperatura 9.3ºC tendo já estado nos 9.0ºC!
Céu pouco nublado!


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Nov 2010 às 22:16)

boas
por aqui o dia chegou com nevoeiro e alguma chuva fraca ate por volta das 10h depois disso foi ficando pouco nublado ao longo do dia. 
houve vento fraco durante a tarde. 
a minima foi de 9.4ºC e uma maxima de 19.8ºC 

actualmente esta tudo calmo, ceu limpo, corre uma brisa muito fresca e sigo com uma temperatura de 8.4ºC


----------



## DRC (7 Nov 2010 às 22:25)

Está bastante frio pelo Interior Norte e Centro. Ás 21h UTC o IM registava as seguintes temperaturas:

> Penhas Douradas: *2,4ºC*
> Lamas de Mouro: *3,3ºC*
> Montalegre: *3,6ºC*
> Guarda e Sabugal (Martim Rei): *4,8ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (7 Nov 2010 às 22:45)

Por cá céu com poucas nuvens e vento fraco.

Actuais 7.7ºC e 79%HR.


----------



## Z13 (8 Nov 2010 às 10:08)

Céu nublado, muuuuito vento e alguma chuva....

*10,2ºC* com uma mínima de *4,8ºC*

*997hPa*

Rajada máxima até agora, *29 km/h*


----------



## bartotaveira (8 Nov 2010 às 10:29)

Boas.

Por aqui céu muito nublado com vento e chuva fraca.

Actuais:

Temp: *9,8ºC*

PA: *999,4hPa* (em queda)

Precipitação acumulada: *0,6mm*

Rajada máxima: *80Km/h* (com médias a 10min acima dos 45km/h)





Z13 disse:


> Céu nublado, muuuuito vento e alguma chuva....
> 
> *10,2ºC* com uma mínima de *4,8ºC*
> 
> ...



Com rajada máxima de 29km/h consideras muuuuito vento?


Fiquem bem.


----------



## Z13 (8 Nov 2010 às 10:44)

bartotaveira disse:


> Com rajada máxima de 29km/h consideras muuuuito vento?
> 
> 
> Fiquem bem.





Hehehehe

A parte do "muuuuito vento" teve a ver com a minha percepção na minha vinda de casa para o trabalho, os 29km/h são os dados do meu anemómetro que está colocado ridiculamente baixo e protegido por casas...


----------



## bartotaveira (8 Nov 2010 às 10:47)

Ok, está explicado! 

O meu anemómetro está no telhado completamente desabrigado, coitado! 

Fica bem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2010 às 12:28)

Boas tardes.

Céu muito nublado com alguns chuviscos,por vezes ,o vento é de meter respeito ,muito forte,máxima até agora 43.9km/h ,actual 15.8ºC.


----------



## MSantos (8 Nov 2010 às 12:32)

Boa tarde.

Aqui em Bragança vai chovendo fraco e está bastante vento, nota-se grande uma sensação de frio, apesar de estarem cerca de 11ºC.


----------



## ACalado (8 Nov 2010 às 12:40)

Aguaceiros fracos com bastante vento 13ºc e com o arco íris 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AnDré (8 Nov 2010 às 12:59)

spiritmind disse:


> Aguaceiros fracos com bastante vento 13ºc e com o arco íris



Excelente, spiritmind!
A precipitação está toda a ficar retida na serra.
Na região oeste, Loriga vai com 13mm. 
A nordeste, P.Douradas ia com 11,5mm acumulados até às 12h.

Webcams, com nevoeiro e chuva.

Seia






Gralheira





P.Douradas


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Nov 2010 às 14:00)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui chuva e algum vento.

Temperatura: *12.5ºC*

Precipitação: *3.2 mm*


----------



## Serrano (8 Nov 2010 às 14:07)

Aguaceiros fracos e vento forte, com 14 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã. Tem sido um dia em grande para o arco-íris.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2010 às 14:17)

Boas,nuvens por aqui não faltam com o vento muito forte ,actual 15.1ºC e com a pressão em baixa 999,7hpa.


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Nov 2010 às 15:10)

Alguém me sabe dizer que tem nevado na Serra da Estrela e mais ou menos em que cotas?

Abraço


----------



## Mjhb (8 Nov 2010 às 15:21)

Pelo menos na Torre tem nevado, e tenho notícias que ter nevado um pouco em Penedono, nas primeiras horas de precipitação.

Aqui vento forte, apesar de o anemómetro só ter medido 24.5km/h, devido ao arboredo em volta, mas passou de certeza dos 50km/h.

Actuais 12.4ºC e 92%HR.


----------



## FRibeiro (8 Nov 2010 às 15:23)

Aqui a precipitação fica toda nos sistemas montanhosos em redor, nada vem para aqui. Muitas abertas.
O vento continua a ser o rei, sopra com alguma intensidade!
14.9ºC
998hpa


----------



## Mjhb (8 Nov 2010 às 15:25)

Pressão nos 998hPa em queda e precipitação modesta e muito aquém das minhas expectativas de 3.5mm.


----------



## AnDré (8 Nov 2010 às 15:31)

MarioCabral disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer que tem nevado na Serra da Estrela e mais ou menos em que cotas?


Estão 3ºC na Torre, segundo a estação das estradas de Portugal. 
Quanto muito cairá água neve por lá.
A cota de neve na serra, a esta hora prevista na run das 6h do GFS, andará em torno dos 2500m. E só deverá descer abaixo dos 2000m durante a próxima madrugada.

Nas Penhas Douradas, 1380m, 6,7ºC, muita chuva (10mm na última hora), vento forte a muito forte e nevoeiro.




Pedro disse:


> Pelo menos na Torre tem nevado, e tenho notícias que ter nevado um pouco em Penedono, nas primeiras horas de precipitação.



Nevou em Penedono?


----------



## vitamos (8 Nov 2010 às 15:46)

Pedro disse:


> Pelo menos na Torre tem nevado, e tenho notícias que ter nevado um pouco em Penedono, nas primeiras horas de precipitação.



Pedro... Independentemente da temperatura e da precipitação, a cota de neve ás primeiras horas do dia estava muitíssimo acima da cota de Penedono, pelo que era muito difícil estar a nevar, para não dizer impossível.

No entanto, e como é comum existirem dúvidas recorrentes quando surgem os primeiros episódios de neve em Portugal, aproveito para deixar o link de um tópico que podem sempre consultar neste tipo de situações:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/aprend...e-sleet-graupel-granizo-saraiva-etc-4092.html


----------



## Mjhb (8 Nov 2010 às 15:47)

AnDré disse:


> Estão 3ºC na Torre, segundo a estação das estradas de Portugal.
> Quanto muito cairá água neve por lá.
> A cota de neve na serra, a esta hora prevista na run das 6h do GFS, andará em torno dos 2500m. E só deverá descer abaixo dos 2000m durante a próxima madrugada.
> 
> ...



Foi o que ouvi dizer, mas quem me disse tem a mania de chamar neve ao granizo e agua-neve... Não sei...


----------



## vitamos (8 Nov 2010 às 15:54)

Pedro disse:


> Foi o que ouvi dizer, mas quem me disse tem a mania de chamar neve ao granizo e agua-neve... Não sei...



Isso é normal acontecer... Pode de facto ter ocorrido água-neve... A distinção de hidrometeoros não é fácil. De qualquer forma obrigado pela referência!


----------



## Mjhb (8 Nov 2010 às 16:39)

Céu nublado, sem chuva e vento na casa dos 20km/H, mudei o anemómetro para um local acho mais favorável. Quando me lembrar de um melhor...

Actuais 11.9ºC e 86%HR.


----------



## Fil (8 Nov 2010 às 18:25)

Muito vento e uma sensação térmica bastante baixa por cá, a temperatura actual é de 8,1ºC em descida e chove de forma fraca-moderada. A precipitação até ao momento foi de 4,2 mm.

Mínima de 4,9ºC e máxima de 11,4ºC


----------



## Mago (8 Nov 2010 às 18:32)

Mais vento do que chuva (4 mm)


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Nov 2010 às 18:39)

Mago disse:


> Mais vento do que chuva (4 mm)



De que sítio reportas Mago? É que a Beira-Alta é o meu local de eleição...

Estava a pensar fazer uma visita até à torre no final de esta semana, mas não quero sair frustado já que parece que estamos a ter pouca neve lá para cima...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2010 às 19:25)

Boas noites.

O vento continua muito forte e muito nublado,mas sem chuva...

A pressão desceu até aos 998.8hpa,actual 999.7hpa,a máxima de vento 48.6km/h.

Temperatura actual 13.4ºC e 78%.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.0ºC / 16.0ºC.


----------



## Z13 (8 Nov 2010 às 22:02)

*8,4ºC* por aqui, e parece que a temperatura teima em não baixar...

Já recolhi *8mm *de precipitação e a pressão atmosférica caiu até aos *992hPa*.

A rajada máxima que registei foi de *40km/h*


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Nov 2010 às 22:20)

boas

dia de aguaceiros e vento moderado com algumas rajadas e tambem momentos em que o vento quase desaparece, mas depois volta com força. 
a minima foi de 6.9ºC e uma maxima de 19.8ºC 

actualmente esta o vento sopra fraco (momento e alcalmia) e nao chove no momento. sigo com uma temperatura de 12.3ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Nov 2010 às 23:28)

Céu nublado e vento por vezes moderado.

Temperatura: *12.8ºC* e Precipitação: *7.7 mm*


----------



## FRibeiro (8 Nov 2010 às 23:56)

Aqui não chove! Nem dei conta de chover hoje, só uns pingos de manhã!
As serras fazem uma bela barreira.
No entanto o vento continua moderado a forte.
A temperatura está praticametne estabilizada há muitas horas entre os 12.9º e os 13.1º
Actual 13.1ºC
996hpa

Temperaturas de hoje: 8.3º/15.6º


----------



## AnDré (9 Nov 2010 às 00:01)

FRibeiro disse:


> As serras fazem uma bela barreira.



E que barreira.

Na serra da Estrela, Loriga acumulou 41mm, Manteigas 39mm e a Covilhã apenas 4mm.

A estação amadora que mais precipitação acumulou hoje foi uma situada perto de Castro Laboreiro.
Vai com 61,2mm e neste momento o rain rate é de 13,4mm/h.


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Nov 2010 às 04:30)

AnDré disse:


> E que barreira.
> 
> Na serra da Estrela, Loriga acumulou 41mm, Manteigas 39mm e a Covilhã apenas 4mm.
> 
> ...



Sim, muito embora Manteigas e Covilhã não distem muito uma da outra, menos de 15km em linha recta, Manteigas fica "ecaixada" no meio da Estrela, enquanto que a cidade da Covilhã fica "tapada" pela alto da estrela (Torre) a NW, "roubando" a precipitação toda que fica retida lá do outro lado e lá no topo...

Quanto a Castro Laboreiro a sua localização na encosta norte da Peneda-Gerês, recolhe tudo que vier de NW da Península...que habitualmente é a nossa maior fonte de precipitação...


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Nov 2010 às 07:27)

boas

por aqui o dia chega com ceu nublado, nao chove nem ha vento no momento, sigo com uma temperatura de 9.6ºC.


----------



## bartotaveira (9 Nov 2010 às 07:50)

Boas.


Por aqui ainda algum vento mas já sem chuva.

A rajada máxima de hoje foi *82km/h*, às 1:04. Ontem a rajada máxima ficou nos *95km/h* por volta das 23h.

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0h: *4,6mm*


Actuais:

Temp: *6ºC* miníma: *5.5ºC*

PA: *992,8hPa* (já a subir)


Fiquem bem.


----------



## Dan (9 Nov 2010 às 09:35)

Bom dia

Chuva fraca e 7,7ºC.

Mínima de 6,0ºC.


----------



## Dan (9 Nov 2010 às 10:04)

Maior intensidade da chuva e do vento agora com 5,8ºC.


----------



## bartotaveira (9 Nov 2010 às 10:15)

Boas.

Hoje já vi chuva-neve durante alguns minutos, por volta das 8 da manha. 

Isto a 750m de altitude, no alto da serra deve ter sido mesmo neve.

Fiquem bem.


----------



## AnDré (9 Nov 2010 às 12:51)

MarioCabral disse:


> Quanto a Castro Laboreiro a sua localização na encosta norte da Peneda-Gerês, recolhe tudo que vier de NW da Península...que habitualmente é a nossa maior fonte de precipitação...



Mesmo essa já não está na posição "ideal".
Encontra-se numa encosta virada a este (ver mapa), e por isso também já nem acumula tanta precipitação, nem retém tanto frio como se estivesse uns quilómetros mais a oeste.

A exemplo disso temos neste momento 6,6ºC na estação perto de Castro Laboreiro (+-1080m), enquanto que Lamas de Mouro, a noroeste e a uma cota inferior (880m), anda nos 5ºC.

Quanto a cotas de neve, o GFS previa para às 12h, uma cota a rondar os 1200m na região norte e os 1300-1400m na zona centro.

A essa hora, a estação do Xurés (1058m), junto a Pitões das Júnias, estava com 4ºC.

Mas a sul, na Gralheira, Montemuro (1100m), pelas imagens da webcam não se via neve.

O mesmo na Pousada de S.Lourenço, P.Douradas (1280m), onde não se vislumbra neve.






Isto, embora a estação das P.Douradas (1380m), tenha registado precipitação com 2ºC.
Ainda sobre esta estação, durante a noite, o anemómetro deve ter ido à vida, visto o vento ter estado a 0km/h.

Na Torre, segundo as estradas de Portugal, estão -2ºC.

No que diz respeito à precipitação, nas estações amadoras, Manteigas segue na frente com 32mm acumulados, seguida de Castro Laboreiro com 30,4mm.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Nov 2010 às 13:42)

André, podes postar o link para a webcam da Gralheira de Montemuro?


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Nov 2010 às 13:49)

Boas Tardes!

Céu com algumas abertas que deixam o sol espreitar, mas ainda assim com alguns pingos à mistura.

Temperatura: *11.5ºC* e Precipitação: *9.2 mm*


----------



## AnDré (9 Nov 2010 às 14:02)

mr. phillip disse:


> André, podes postar o link para a webcam da Gralheira de Montemuro?



Está aqui:
Gralheira

Numa altura em que começa a cair um novo aguaceiro.






Em Manteigas a temperatura desceu aos 6,4ºC neste último aguaceiro, o que corresponde à mínima do dia lá.
36mm acumulados por lá.

Webcam da Pousada de S. Lourenço, sem neve à vista.


----------



## rozzo (9 Nov 2010 às 14:03)

Há alguma webcam na zona de Montalegre?
Na última observação tinha 3.4º, e 2mm acumulados. 
Já deve nevar ali nas serras da zona certamente!


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Nov 2010 às 14:04)

AnDré disse:


> Está aqui:
> Gralheira
> 
> Em Manteigas a temperatura desceu aos 6,4ºC neste último aguaceiro, o que corresponde à mínima do dia lá.
> ...



Obrigado!


----------



## Serrano (9 Nov 2010 às 14:04)

Continuam os aguaceiros na Covilhã (e o arco-íris também), com 9.5ºC na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## AnDré (9 Nov 2010 às 14:25)

rozzo disse:


> Há alguma webcam na zona de Montalegre?
> Na última observação tinha 3.4º, e 2mm acumulados.
> Já deve nevar ali nas serras da zona certamente!



Penso que não exista nenhuma. Mas era uma boa sugestão para se fazer à Câmara de Montalegre. 

Já agora, o link da estação do Xurés, junto a Pitões das Júnias (1080m).


----------



## rozzo (9 Nov 2010 às 14:27)

AnDré disse:


> Já agora, o link da estação do Xurés, junto a Pitões das Júnias (1080m).



Bem, engraçado, aí chove certinho, sempre à mesma taxa, o dia todo


----------



## João Soares (9 Nov 2010 às 14:47)

Pela última actualização do IM, toda a precipitação das Penhas Douradas deve ser em estado sólido


----------



## AnDré (9 Nov 2010 às 14:57)

rozzo disse:


> Bem, engraçado, aí chove certinho, sempre à mesma taxa, o dia todo



Acho que se deve ao facto de quando as nuvens ali chegam já vão em dissipação, por terem deixado parte da precipitação na Peneda. 
Deve estar nevoeiro o dia todo e chuva fraca. Digo eu...

Entretanto têm-se formado boas células no Minho que se vão esbarrar contra o Alvão e o Marão. 






A serra de Montesinho também com bom aspecto.

60km a norte de Bragança, a estação do meteogalicia da Lardeira, (1620m) vai com 10cm de altura de neve.


----------



## Z13 (9 Nov 2010 às 15:30)

AnDré disse:


> A serra de Montesinho também com bom aspecto.
> 
> 60km a norte de Bragança, a estação do meteogalicia da Lardeira, (1620m) vai com 10cm de altura de neve.



É, a chuva vai caindo (*6mm *acumulados), com *6,5ºC*.

À pouco, durante uma aberta, via-se a serra de Montesinho (parte portuguesa) e não havia acumulação... agora, se nevou ou não, não confirmo!


----------



## Paulo H (9 Nov 2010 às 15:42)

João Soares disse:


> Pela última actualização do IM, toda a precipitação das Penhas Douradas deve ser em estado sólido



Para TºC=0.8 e %HR=99.3% a probabilidade de nevar é a seguinte:

Melting Air Temperature is: 0.1°C
Probability for any precipitation to be snow is about 70%

Fonte:

http://www.sciencebits.com/SnowProbCalc&calc=yes


----------



## amarusp (9 Nov 2010 às 17:47)

Bos tarde, subi ao alto  da Serra da Estrela por volta das 16 horas, só existe acumulação de neve a partir dos 1600m. No alto o vento é forte fazendo levantar a neve acumulada. O nevoeiro era intenso e não nevava.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Nov 2010 às 18:02)

Hoje subi até aos 1100m na esperança de ver neve, mas nada vi a não ser água (100% água). 

A Norte o muito nevoeiro não deixa ver nada, a Oeste (Larouco) a mesma coisa, mas sei que em Manzaneda nevou!

Temperatura actual: 7ºC
Céu muito nublado com aguaceiros pontuais moderados.


----------



## VILA REAL (9 Nov 2010 às 18:42)

Depois de uma noite com muita chuva e vento, a manhã e tarde foram mais calmas (exceptuando por volta das 14:30 quando o vento e a chuva voltaram em força).
A noite que se avizinha promete ser bem mais calma.


----------



## MSantos (9 Nov 2010 às 19:27)

Boa noite..

Dia frio e com chuva e bastante vento em Bragança

Por agora registo 6.9ºC


----------



## Mjhb (9 Nov 2010 às 19:49)

Madrugada ventosa com registo deflacionado de 41.7km/h, mínima de 7.8ºC e máxima de 11.9ºC.

Actuais 8.2ºC e 92%HR.

998hPa.


----------



## bartotaveira (9 Nov 2010 às 19:52)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Hoje subi até aos 1100m na esperança de ver neve, mas nada vi a não ser água (100% água).
> 
> A Norte o muito nevoeiro não deixa ver nada, a Oeste (Larouco) a mesma coisa, mas sei que em Manzaneda nevou!
> 
> ...




Boas.


Desculpa a pergunta, mas subiste a que serra para 1100m?


Fica bem


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Nov 2010 às 19:59)

bartotaveira disse:


> Boas.
> 
> 
> Desculpa a pergunta, mas subiste a que serra para 1100m?
> ...



A *Serra de Mairos* é uma serra portuguesa de Trás-os-Montes, na fronteira de Chaves, entre o Rio Mente e o rio Tamegão. Eleva-se a *1088 m* de altitude na cota de Mairos. Dela sai para sudoeste um prolongamento orográfico que a une à Serra do Marão.

Conhece?


----------



## Veterano (9 Nov 2010 às 20:39)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Dela sai para sudoeste um prolongamento orográfico que a une à Serra do Marão.



  Desculpa, mas não será antes à Serra de Alvão?


----------



## FRibeiro (9 Nov 2010 às 20:59)

Céu pouco nublado.
A temperatura aqui estagnou à bastante tempo, parece que não quer descer  
10.1ºC

Temperaturas de hoje: 9.6º/14.4º


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Nov 2010 às 21:31)

depois de uma noite bastante ventosa por aqui o dia foi de aguaceiros, houve vento moderado mas so durante a acorrencia dos aguaceiros...  
a minima foi de 9.6ºC e uma maxima de 13.9ºC

actualmente cai um aguaceiro neste momento com algum vento fraco, sigo com 10.2ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Nov 2010 às 21:46)

Veterano disse:


> Desculpa, mas não será antes à Serra de Alvão?



Creio que sim, limitei-me a colocar a informação da Wikipedia.


----------



## bartotaveira (9 Nov 2010 às 21:49)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A *Serra de Mairos* é uma serra portuguesa de Trás-os-Montes, na fronteira de Chaves, entre o Rio Mente e o rio Tamegão. Eleva-se a *1088 m* de altitude na cota de Mairos. Dela sai para sudoeste um prolongamento orográfico que a une à Serra do Marão.
> 
> Conhece?



Sim, conheço. 

Mas acho que nunca subi lá acima não sabia que tem 1100m.

Conheço muito bem Chaves, até porque moro a menos de 30km. 

Não estarás enganado na parte do Marão...??


----------



## Z13 (9 Nov 2010 às 23:19)

Dia de chuva por aqui, com *15mm *recolhidos. A temperatura variou entre os *5,5ºC* e os *8,2ºC*, uma das menores amplitudes térmicas de que me recordo assim de cabeça!

Esteve sempre muito vento que provocou uma boa sensação de frio! A rajada máxima ficou nos* 39km/h*


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Nov 2010 às 07:25)

bom dia

por aqui a noite foi de alguns aguaceiros moderados mas intensos o vento tambem soprou fraco  com rajadas durante os aguaceiros. 

actuais: ceu nublado, acabou de cair um breve aguaceiro, sem vento e com uma temperatura 8.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2010 às 12:41)

Boas tardes.

Depois de 3 dias de vento muito forte,que fez andar tudo no ar ,voltou tudo há normalidade ,sol e céu limpo,actual 16.1ºC.


----------



## Z13 (10 Nov 2010 às 14:18)

Hoje com o tempo mais descoberto já deu para apreciar a paisagem à volta da cidade!

*Se na Serra de Nogueira não se vislumbrava grande coisa, na nossa querida Serra de Montesinho já se podia apreciar acumulação de neve bem lá no alto!*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Já na panorâmica para norte, pode-se apreciar a Sanábria com uma bela camada!*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Com mais zoom ainda se aprecia melhor o camadão de neve!!!*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Dá vontade de lá ir!


----------



## kelinha (10 Nov 2010 às 15:06)

Z13 disse:


> Hoje com o tempo mais descoberto já deu para apreciar a paisagem à volta da cidade!
> 
> *Se na Serra de Nogueira não se vislumbrava grande coisa, na nossa querida Serra de Montesinho já se podia apreciar acumulação de neve bem lá no alto!*
> 
> ...



Oh, que bela vista *.*

Fogo, o máximo que tive de vista do género foi no início de 2009, quando nevou na lousã... E foi só por um dia! :\


----------



## Mjhb (10 Nov 2010 às 15:20)

Arrefeceu bem... Céu totalemnte nublado, um pouco escuro a Oeste. No máximo, uns chuviscos.

Actuais 12.9ºC e 59%HR.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Nov 2010 às 15:27)

Afinal sempre nevou em Tras os Montes!

Não deixa de ser curioso que o Larouco nada apresente, pelo menos que se veja daqui, alguem de Montalegre que confirme!

Continuo o ver a precipitação a passar a norte na Sierra de San Mamede, pontualmente chega à vila de Verín, Riós, norte de Vilardevós, mas a Chaves nem pensar. 

Deve seguir nevando a norte daqui acima de aproximadamente 1500m...


----------



## Mjhb (10 Nov 2010 às 16:13)

Céu parcialmente nublado por stratocumulus e pressão em subida rápida nos 1013hPa, depois de um mínimo de 992hPa na madrugada de ontem.

Actuais 12.8ºC e 61%HR.


----------



## Dan (10 Nov 2010 às 16:59)

Z13 disse:


> Hoje com o tempo mais descoberto já deu para apreciar a paisagem à volta da cidade!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Pois dá


----------



## Veterano (10 Nov 2010 às 17:00)

Dan disse:


> Pois dá



  Bora lá, a neve deve estar fofinha.


----------



## MSantos (10 Nov 2010 às 17:10)

Belas fotos Z13

Hoje esteve um dia sem chuva mas fresco aqui em Bragança, os extremos foram *5.2ºC/10.4ºC*

Neste momento registo 8.5ºC


----------



## Mjhb (10 Nov 2010 às 17:37)

Céu limpo e ambiente já bem fresco.

Actuais 10.5ºC e 72%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2010 às 19:18)

Boas noites.

A tarde já foi de céu com poucas nuvens e com ambiente mais favoravél para se andar na rua ....

Céu limpo por agora e vento fraco com a temperatura a descer,actual 10.4ºC.

Temperaturas de ontem 9.9ºC / 14.2ºC, com a pressão a descer até aos 994.8hpa e o vento chegou até aos 50.7km/h .

Temperaturas de hoje 7.6ºC / 16.4ºC.


----------



## Brigantia (10 Nov 2010 às 19:30)

Z13 disse:


> Hoje com o tempo mais descoberto já deu para apreciar a paisagem à volta da cidade!
> 
> *Com mais zoom ainda se aprecia melhor o camadão de neve!!!*
> 
> ...



Lindo...que saudades dessas imagens.



Veterano disse:


> Bora lá, a neve deve estar fofinha.



 Acho que em Dezembro temos combinar qualquer coisa


----------



## MSantos (10 Nov 2010 às 19:38)

Nunca foi à Sanabria com neve mas deve ser espectacular, só lá fui uma vez em Setembro do ano passado

Por agora registo 7.1ºC


----------



## Mjhb (10 Nov 2010 às 20:14)

Isto está a ficar frescote, tendo a mínima desta manhã de 7.0ºC sido já ultrapassada.


Actuais 6.9ºC e 84%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Nov 2010 às 20:37)

oas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu nublado pela manha, tornando-se pouco nublado ao longo do dia. houve alguns chuviscos durante a manha. 
nao houve vento, tirou uma folga  
a minima foi de 8.4ºC e a maxima de 16.8ºC 

actualmente esta tudo calmo, ceu limpo sem vento e a temperatura desce para os 9.9ºC


----------



## Mjhb (10 Nov 2010 às 21:15)

Céu limpo e neblina em formação.

Actuais 6.4ºC e 87%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2010 às 21:22)

Boas.Céu limpo com vento fraco W/NW,actual 9.6ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Nov 2010 às 21:50)

Z13 disse:


> Hoje com o tempo mais descoberto já deu para apreciar a paisagem à volta da cidade!
> 
> *Se na Serra de Nogueira não se vislumbrava grande coisa, na nossa querida Serra de Montesinho já se podia apreciar acumulação de neve bem lá no alto!*
> 
> ...



Excelente registo, ainda a começar Novembro !!!


----------



## Z13 (10 Nov 2010 às 21:50)

*5,8ºC* actuais

Hoje, mesmo com boas abertas, a temperatura máxima ficou apenas em *12,7ºC*. A mínima foi de *5,1ºC* e ainda pode ser batida!

Continuou o vento mas com menor intensidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2010 às 22:54)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de W,actual 8.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Nov 2010 às 07:29)

bom dia

depois de uma noite calma e fria o dia chega com neblina naz zonas baixas e junto do rio, o ceu esta muito nublado, nao ha vento e sigo com uma temperatura de 7.8ºC


----------



## Dan (11 Nov 2010 às 09:20)

Bom dia

Céu muito nublado e 7,8ºC.

3,9ºC de mínima.


----------



## Serrano (11 Nov 2010 às 14:01)

14ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã, com o céu a ficar muito nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2010 às 14:18)

Boas tardes.

Hoje o dia apareceu com muitas nuvens e com bons momentos de sol ...

Neste momento o sol já recolheu algum tempo e céu muito nublado com vento fraco,actual 15.4ºC.


----------



## Z13 (11 Nov 2010 às 14:48)

Por aqui de sol... nada! Dá ideia que até poderá pingar...

A temperatura é que nem anda nem desanda... desde as 11h que está nos *10,5ºC*... 

A mínima foi de *4,6ºC*


----------



## Dan (11 Nov 2010 às 17:56)

Máxima do dia com 10,4ºC e algum chuvisco.

Extremos de hoje: 

3,9ºC / 10,4ºC


----------



## Mjhb (11 Nov 2010 às 17:57)

Manhã fresca e nublada com mínima de 4.5ºC.

Tarde de muitas nuvens sem pinga e vento fraco.


----------



## MSantos (11 Nov 2010 às 18:49)

Dia muito cinzento em Bragança, o sol não apareceu hoje esteve sempre encoberto, ao fim da tarde caiu um leve chuvisco

Neste momento registo 10.3ºC

Extremos: *4.9ºC*/*10.7ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (11 Nov 2010 às 18:52)

Dia de muitas nuvens com máxima de 15.1ºC.

Actuais 11.8ºC e 80%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2010 às 19:18)

Boas noites.

Tarde com muitas nuvens que passou a céu quase limpo para o fim do dia...

Vento fraco de W com 11.6ºC com a pressão já em alta 1025.2hpa.


Temperaturas de hoje 6.2ºC / 16.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Nov 2010 às 19:42)

Neste momento vai caindo um chuvisco miudinho mas basto e com vento nulo.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Nov 2010 às 21:13)

boas

por estes lados o dia foi de muitas muitas nuvens, esteve ecoberto de manha e de tarde tornou-se muito nublado com algumas abertas. 
nao houve vento durate todo o dia. 
a minima foi de 6.9ºC e uma maxima de 16.8ºC 

actualmete: ceu nublado, sem vento e com uma temperatura de 12.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2010 às 21:38)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de W,actual 10.7ºC e 84% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Nov 2010 às 21:49)

Tudo parado e temperatura encalhada.

Actuais 11.6ºC e 82%HR.


----------



## Bruno Matos (11 Nov 2010 às 22:18)

Boa noite 
por aqui tudo calmo.. 8.2ºC  e 88%HR


----------



## Z13 (11 Nov 2010 às 22:25)

Noite tranquila.

Resumo do dia:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2010 às 22:51)

Tudo calmo com 10.4ºC.


----------



## Fil (11 Nov 2010 às 23:08)

Boas, neste momento céu encoberto com temperatura completamente estabilizada nos 9,7ºC. A mínima foi de 5,3ºC e a máxima de 10,0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Nov 2010 às 07:30)

boas

por aqui o dia chega com ceu encoberto e alguma neblina naz zonas baixas, nao ha vento e sigo com uma temperatura de 12.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2010 às 12:23)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o dia nasceu com muitas nuvens e neste momento está encoberto,vento fraco,actual 13.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2010 às 14:08)

Continua o céu cinzento  com vento fraco de W,ambiente na rua fresco,actual 14.1ºC.

O ambiente aqui pelo estáminé já sabe bem o calor artificial ao pé de mim ,actual 18.4ºC.

Para acabar a semana ainda vou até Cernache e Sertâ ,até logo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2010 às 18:31)

Boas noites.

Por aqui já de FS com direito a ,assim o dizem .

A tarde pela zona foi de muitas nuvens e muito pouco sol,vento fraco,actual 12.4ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.8ºC / 15.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2010 às 19:19)

Lá fora já se cheira o fumo das lareiras da vizinhança ,actual 11.5ºC com 86% HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Nov 2010 às 21:11)

dia de muitas nuvens esteve encoberto durante todo o dia houve momentos de nuvens bem ameaçadoras, mas nao passou disso, nao houve vento durante todo o dia. 
a minima foi de 12.6ºC e uma maxima de 17.7ºC

actualmente: sem vento, ceu encoberto e com uma temperatura de 14.1ºC


----------



## Mjhb (12 Nov 2010 às 21:51)

Dia de muitas nuvens estratiformes, literalmente sem vento(rajada máxima de 1.4km/h) e alguns chuviscos.

Máxima de 15.2ºC e mínima de 10.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2010 às 22:05)

Boas,com entrada de neblusidade baixa a temperatura pouco se altera,actual 12.3ºC.

Está na hora do giro com o 4 patas,está aqui já não me larga .


----------



## Fil (13 Nov 2010 às 03:24)

Boas, o céu continua encoberto e a temperatura com poucas variações, neste momento com 9,4ºC. Mínima do dia de 9,8ºC e máxima de 12,3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Nov 2010 às 08:17)

Céu maioritariamente nublado e vento fraco.

Actual 12.0ºC e 88%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Nov 2010 às 14:05)

Manhã com muitas nuvens, vento em lenta aceleração e chuva molha-tolos(chuvisco)...

Actuais 13.3ºC e 92%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Nov 2010 às 16:39)

Céu nublado com vento fraco.

0.7mm acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## Serrano (13 Nov 2010 às 17:04)

10.5ºC no Sarzedo, com chuva muito fraca.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Nov 2010 às 18:17)

Tarde de chuva fraca e vento também ele fraco, ainda não passou dos 7.9km/h.

Actual 13.1ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Nov 2010 às 18:23)

Pedro disse:


> Tarde de chuva fraca e vento também ele fraco, ainda não passou dos 7.9km/h.
> 
> Actual 13.1ºC.



7.9km ?
Poxa uma tarde inteira não passando dos 7km acho um pouco estranho.
Mas é possivel...


----------



## Mjhb (13 Nov 2010 às 18:32)

andres disse:


> 7.9km ?
> Poxa uma tarde inteira não passando dos 7km acho um pouco estranho.
> Mas é possivel...



André, não sei qual é o espanto. Viseu não é uma cidade do norte litoral nem tão pouco mais ou menos, e portanto o vento só se fará sentir para estes lados lá para depois das 21h. É tão possível que acontece, e aliás, nos últimos dias as rajadas máximas têm sido ridiculamente baixas, como a de ontem que foi 1.4km/h.

Tive inclusive já dias sem 0.7km/h de rajada, que é o mínimo que a minha Auriol mede... Claro que em locais litorais como é Montijo, qual será o dia em que não se batem os 15km/H pelo menos, eh?


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Nov 2010 às 18:48)

Pedro disse:


> André, não sei qual é o espanto. Viseu não é uma cidade do norte litoral nem tão pouco mais ou menos, e portanto o vento só se fará sentir para estes lados lá para depois das 21h. É tão possível que acontece, e aliás, nos últimos dias as rajadas máximas têm sido ridiculamente baixas, como a de ontem que foi 1.4km/h.
> 
> Tive inclusive já dias sem 0.7km/h de rajada, que é o mínimo que a minha Auriol mede... Claro que em locais litorais como é Montijo, qual será o dia em que não se batem os 15km/H pelo menos, eh?



Sim, eu sei, daí dizer que é possivel, não estava a desconfiar


----------



## Mjhb (13 Nov 2010 às 18:57)

andres disse:


> Sim, eu sei, daí dizer que é possivel, não estava a desconfiar



Tudo bem. Foi a conclusão que tirei pelo teu post.
Peço desculpa pela má interpretação das tuas palavras...

----------------------------------------
De qualquer modo, nota-se um ligeiríssimo aumento da velocidade do vento, mas nada de especial por enquanto.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2010 às 20:52)

Boas noites.

Dia de céu muito nublado e vento fraco mas agora está aumentar de velocidade de S/SW, actual 13.7ºC com a pressão em queda 1010.5hpa

Temperaturas de hoje 11.1ºC / 16.7ºC.

Agora só falta vir a .


----------



## Rainy (13 Nov 2010 às 20:57)

Aqui o vento vento está fraco e as nuvens dispersas, não percebo pk tudo tão calmo, mas deve ser a calma antes da tempestade.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Nov 2010 às 20:59)

boas

hoje o dia esteve com o ceu muito nublado e com chuvisco durante algum tempo da parte da tarde. o vento por estes lados tambem esteve fraco... 
a minima foi de 12.9ºC e uma maxima de 17.4ºC

actualmente o ceu esta encoberto, sem vento, nao chove e com uma temperatura de 15.0ºC


----------



## jpmartins (13 Nov 2010 às 21:40)

Boa noite

Hoje por terras do interior, estou em Carvalhal Redondo, já chuviscou, o vento parece estar a aumentar de intensidade.

T.actual: 12.9ºC (termómetro da sogra, não sei se é de fiar)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2010 às 22:16)

O céu ficou muito nublado e começou a ,embora fraca,vento mais moderado,actual 13.3ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Nov 2010 às 23:52)

Boas Noites!

Por aqui já chove, embora ainda seja de forma fraca. Para já o acumulado está nos *1.5 mm*.

Vento em geral fraco e *13.4ºC*.


----------



## dahon (14 Nov 2010 às 00:11)

Boas. 
Por Viseu chove moderado a forte com o vento a aumentar exponencialmente de intensidade com rajadas bem fortes. 

Cumps


----------



## jPdF (14 Nov 2010 às 00:24)

dahon disse:


> Boas.
> Por Viseu chove moderado a forte com o vento a aumentar exponencialmente de intensidade com rajadas bem fortes.
> 
> Cumps



Sim... Confirmo... vento a aumentar de intensidade e chuva também!
Temperatura mantêm-se nos 12.2ºC.
Esta a variar entre os 12 e os 12,5ºC desde as 20:00!


----------



## Bruno Matos (14 Nov 2010 às 00:40)

Boa noite a todos 

Por Belmonte temos chuva fraca desde as 22h mas que apartir das 00h aumentou um pouco de intensidade embora continue a ser fraca. Temperatura bastante agradavel na rua com 11ºC e 97% de HR. O vento ainda não deu um ar da sua graça por aqui.. 

Vou aguardar pelas 03H para ver o que a parte mais activa da frente nos guarda. 

Até já a todos


----------



## jpmartins (14 Nov 2010 às 00:59)

jPdF disse:


> Sim... Confirmo... vento a aumentar de intensidade e chuva também!
> Temperatura mantêm-se nos 12.2ºC.
> Esta a variar entre os 12 e os 12,5ºC desde as 20:00!



Também confirmo o vento por aqui (Carvalhal Redondo), como estou num primeiro andar, o vento faz um barulho incrível


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Nov 2010 às 01:27)

chove torrencialmente por aqui, com vento moderado com rjadas bem fortes sigo com uma temperatura de 14.7ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Nov 2010 às 01:37)

o vento esta muito forte é impressionante


----------



## dahon (14 Nov 2010 às 01:47)

ricardop120 disse:


> chove torrencialmente por aqui, com vento moderado com rjadas bem fortes sigo com uma temperatura de 14.7ºC



Por Viseu o cenário é idêntico, chove de forma torrencial já à 20 minutos com vento forte a acompanhar.


----------



## Bruno Matos (14 Nov 2010 às 01:58)

Por aqui continua tudo calmo com chuva fraca 11ºC e vento quase nulo. 6mm até agora.


----------



## dahon (14 Nov 2010 às 02:01)

Vento muito forte neste momento com rajadas fortíssimas, infelizmente parece-me que vão haver estragos.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Nov 2010 às 02:05)

ha uma aparente calmia por aqui, chove certinho e o vento e mais fraco


----------



## MSantos (14 Nov 2010 às 02:06)

Pedro disse:


> Tudo bem. Foi a conclusão que tirei pelo teu post.
> Peço desculpa pela má interpretação das tuas palavras...



Ola Pedro! não estou a por em causa os teus dados de vento, mas acontece com alguns membros terem o anemometro da sua estação numa posição pouco favorável e terem as rajadas de vento inferiores a realidade

Para tirares as duvidas compara os teus dados com dados de estações próximas da tua, mas é possivel que estejam mesmo certos


----------



## Bruno Matos (14 Nov 2010 às 02:26)

A chuva aumentou de intensidade agora. Sigo com os 11ºC 
Penso que o forte da precipitação ocorrerá entre as 3 e as 4h da manhã aqui na minha zona. Continuo sem vento.. 10mm até agora.


----------



## ACalado (14 Nov 2010 às 03:06)

Noite com chuva moderada 17mm recolhidos ate agora com 10ºc


----------



## Mix (14 Nov 2010 às 03:23)

Boas.. 

Cheguei á pouco a casa, vindo da barquinha e apanhei uma chuvada a partir de tomar... Incrivel.. 

Aqui tambem chovia bem quando cheguei.. Agora chove moderadamente acompanhada de algumas rajadas de vento fortes..


----------



## Bruno Matos (14 Nov 2010 às 04:28)

Sigo com chuva moderada e 23.7mm  acumulados desde as 00h 
10.9ºC e continuo sem vento..
Afinal até foi bem interessante esta frente.


----------



## Bruno Matos (14 Nov 2010 às 06:22)

Tudo calmo, já sem chuva. 

Rendeu 25mm 

Despeço-me com 10ºC 

Vou dormir!


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Nov 2010 às 07:16)

Bom dia!

Céu muito nublado, mas neste momento sem precipitação.

Vento fraco e *10.5ºC*.


Acumulado desde as 0h: *24.5 mm*.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Nov 2010 às 09:11)

A madrugada valeu para o susto: chuva torrencial por vezes e vento muito forte.

Rendeu 29.7mm até ao momento.
------------------------

Céu nublado com chuva fraca e 10.1ºC em descida acentuada.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Nov 2010 às 09:43)

Bom dia,

já se nota o ar frio a entrar, a temperatura em queda com o passar das horas...

*Temp: 7.0ºC*

Na próxima noite vamos ter uma bela geada e já é tempo, para a semana começam as matanças dos porcos e para curar as carnes tem de estar frio!


----------



## CSOF (14 Nov 2010 às 11:46)

por aqui alguma chuva durante a madrugada - 18,4mm, actualmente bastante sol com 9ºC


----------



## Mjhb (14 Nov 2010 às 12:46)

Está a ficar escuro para os lados do Caramulo, e o vento já se nota mais. Ela vem lá...


----------



## Dan (14 Nov 2010 às 14:48)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui 9,6ºC e um pequeno aguaceiro que acabou de passar trazia algum granizo no início.


----------



## AnDré (14 Nov 2010 às 15:11)

Para termos mais ou menos uma noção da cota de neve na webcam de S.Lourenço, Penhas Douradas, a ~1280m de altitude:






Aos 1650m parece haver neve. No entanto poderá apenas ser o reflexo do sol nas rochas molhadas.

Ainda a dizer que há instantes, a estação do Xurés do meteogalicia, junto a Pitões das Júnias e a 1058m de altitude, estava com 1,9ºC.


----------



## Jodamensil (14 Nov 2010 às 15:26)

AnDré disse:


> Para termos mais ou menos uma noção da cota de neve na webcam de S.Lourenço, Penhas Douradas, a ~1280m de altitude:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



André verifica novamente a imagem da web cam agora. será neve?


----------



## AnDré (14 Nov 2010 às 15:36)

Jodamensil disse:


> André verifica novamente a imagem da web cam agora. será neve?



É difícil distinguir. 
O que é certo é que a temperatura em Manteigas desceu para os 6,8ºC.

Mas se foi neve não acumulou, visto o placard continuar bem visível. Com neve, deixar-se-à de ver a rica azul do placard.


----------



## Jodamensil (14 Nov 2010 às 15:39)

pois tens razão. deve ter sido um valente aguaceiro que ali passou. se se manter assim a precipitação terão grandes hipóteses de serem contemplados pelo elemento branco. a temperatura neste momento vai baixando


----------



## FRibeiro (14 Nov 2010 às 15:46)

Actualmente na Pousada S. Lourenço (Manteigas), na webcam não se vê rigorasamente nada, muito nevoeiro. Talvez após a passagem deste aguaceiro se possa ver alguma neve, caso tenha caído.

http://www.asestrela.org/webcam/#

Por Castelo Branco, muito sol e poucas nuvens.


----------



## Jodamensil (14 Nov 2010 às 15:53)

Que temperatura estará nessa zona da Pousada de S. Lourenço?


----------



## Mjhb (14 Nov 2010 às 16:13)

Aguaceiro com vento e chuva moderados.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Nov 2010 às 16:22)

Jodamensil disse:


> Que temperatura estará nessa zona da Pousada de S. Lourenço?



Deverá rondar os 5 e os 7ºC.


----------



## rozzo (14 Nov 2010 às 16:23)

FRibeiro disse:


> Actualmente na Pousada S. Lourenço (Manteigas), na webcam não se vê rigorasamente nada, muito nevoeiro. Talvez após a passagem deste aguaceiro se possa ver alguma neve, caso tenha caído.
> 
> http://www.asestrela.org/webcam/#
> 
> Por Castelo Branco, muito sol e poucas nuvens.



Mesmo que nestes aguaceiros esteja a cair alguma neve, que é possível, mas difícil discernir pelas imagens da webcam, dificilmente estará a acumular, pois a temperatura deve estar um pouco acima dos 0º àquela altitude, e além do mais está tudo molhado e húmido da muita chuva da noite passada, teria de arrefecer ainda bastante mais até alguma neve conseguir pegar penso eu de que..


----------



## FRibeiro (14 Nov 2010 às 16:32)

rozzo disse:


> Mesmo que nestes aguaceiros esteja a cair alguma neve, que é possível, mas difícil discernir pelas imagens da webcam, dificilmente estará a acumular, pois a temperatura deve estar um pouco acima dos 0º àquela altitude, e além do mais está tudo molhado e húmido da muita chuva da noite passada, teria de arrefecer ainda bastante mais até alguma neve conseguir pegar penso eu de que..



Sim realmente tens razão! A neve não combina muito com o chão molhado, e eu que o diga x)

Aqui o Céu está parcialmente encoberto, e a temperatura vai descendo, 11.3ºC


----------



## Agreste (14 Nov 2010 às 16:52)

Deixo aqui como curiosidade estes dados de uma estação Galega, penso que bem perto de Sanabria:

Não faz parte da mesma geografia da Serra da Estrela mas a sensação térmica é espectacular...


----------



## AnDré (14 Nov 2010 às 17:12)

Jodamensil disse:


> Que temperatura estará nessa zona da Pousada de S. Lourenço?



P.Douradas (1380m) estava com 1,4ºC às 16h.
Manteigas (800m) com 6,8ºC às 17h.
Eu diria que na Pousada de S.Lourenço (1280m) a temperatura rondará os 2-3ºC.

Agora não sei se é neve ou se é a webcam molhada.






Se calhar é tudo à mistura.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Nov 2010 às 17:13)

AnDré disse:


> P.Douradas (1380m) estava com 1,4ºC às 16h.
> Manteigas (800m) com 6,8ºC às 17h.
> Eu diria que na Pousada de S.Lourenço (1280m) a temperatura rondará os 2-3ºC.
> 
> ...



Parece-me a webcam molhada


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (14 Nov 2010 às 17:22)

Agora parece-me neve.
http://br.webcams.travel/webcam/1265666885-Tempo-Vale-do-Zêzere-Manteigas


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Nov 2010 às 17:35)

Parece-me mais um aguaceiro forte e a câmara gelada.


----------



## AnDré (14 Nov 2010 às 17:35)

andres disse:


> Parece-me a webcam molhada



Webcam molhada sim, mas também deve ter nevado, porque Manteigas estava às 17h30 com 5,3ºC.

Mas com tudo molhado, e como já foi dito, a neve dificilmente pegará.


----------



## Fil (14 Nov 2010 às 17:47)

Boas, por aqui tenho 4,7ºC e céu com bastantes abertas. A precipitação hoje foi de 10,6 mm. A mínima é a temperatura actual e a máxima foi de 10,6ºC (às 00h).


----------



## JoãoDias (14 Nov 2010 às 17:52)

Fil disse:


> Boas, por aqui tenho 4,7ºC e céu com bastantes abertas. A precipitação hoje foi de 10,6 mm. A mínima é a temperatura actual e a máxima foi de 10,6ºC (às 00h).



Talvez seja possível ver uns flocos esta noite aí por Bragança


----------



## Dan (14 Nov 2010 às 18:20)

Esta tarde, na serra da Nogueira, um aguaceiro de graupel com alguns flocos de neve deu para acumular um pouco.
















A cotas um pouco mais baixas, as cores de Outono.


----------



## Fil (14 Nov 2010 às 18:22)

JoãoDias disse:


> Talvez seja possível ver uns flocos esta noite aí por Bragança



Muito improvável, o céu limpou bastante. 

Boas fotos Dan, sempre em cima do acontecimento.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (14 Nov 2010 às 18:25)

Excelente !!!



Dan disse:


> Esta tarde, na serra da Nogueira, um aguaceiro de graupel com alguns flocos de neve deu para acumular um pouco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Veterano (14 Nov 2010 às 18:57)

Boas fotos, Dan, para matar saudades da neve a sério.


----------



## rozzo (14 Nov 2010 às 19:02)

Isso foi a que cota Dan?


----------



## João Soares (14 Nov 2010 às 19:07)

Grandes fotos, Dan!
Uma Serra que já vi pintadinha de branco.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Nov 2010 às 19:10)

Noite fresca e húmida. Pressão em escalada nos 1012hPa, depois de mínimo de 1002hPa desta madrugada.

Actuais 6.5ºC e 89%HR


----------



## Veterano (14 Nov 2010 às 19:11)

Não vou responder pelo Dan, apenas lembrar que a serra da Nogueira tem 1.318 metros de altitude, provavelmente o graupel e a neve terão surgido depois do cruzamento para o Santuário da Nossa Senhora da Serra, a mais de 1.000 metros.


----------



## Dan (14 Nov 2010 às 19:38)

rozzo disse:


> Isso foi a que cota Dan?



Tal como o Veterano já disse, a serra da Nogueira tem 1318m e as fotos da neve e do graupel foram obtidas já muito perto do topo (1275-1300m).


----------



## rozzo (14 Nov 2010 às 19:45)

Dan disse:


> Tal como o Veterano já disse, a serra da Nogueira tem 1318m e as fotos da neve e do graupel foram obtidas já muito perto do topo (1275-1300m).



Thanks, era só para fazer uma verificaçãozita com o meteograma! 

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfstxt.php?cidade=bragança


----------



## Dan (14 Nov 2010 às 19:49)

rozzo disse:


> Thanks, era só para fazer uma verificaçãozita com o meteograma!
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfstxt.php?cidade=bragança



Sim as cotas, por aqui, andaram dentro daquilo que estava previsto.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Nov 2010 às 20:00)

Está a ficar fresco, mas nada que ainda não se aguente com uma camisola e um casaquito..

Actuais 5.8ºC e 90%HR.


----------



## Johnny (14 Nov 2010 às 20:54)

Hj fui dar uma "voltinha" de jipe (cerca de 200kms)... de Braga, ao Gerês, Portela do Homem, Espanha (Lobios, Xinzo de Limia), Tourém, Montalegre, Braga, e tb nevou por estas bandas... acima dos 1200/1300mts...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2010 às 21:12)

Boas noites.

Ontem e hoje foi limpeza quase geral no forro da minha casa,coisas que foram acumulando ao longo dos anos ,foram 5 cargas num carro de cx aberta do 2ª andar para a rua mais a esposa,não senti frio este FS .

A chuva que caiu foi só de noite e só ouvi cair...

Durante o dia muitas nuvens e com a descida da temperatura para o fim do dia,vento moderado todo o dia, actual 7.6ºC.


----------



## AnDré (14 Nov 2010 às 21:13)

Excelente Dan!! 

------------------

Agora sim, neva: 







EDIT - Agora com bastante intensidade.


----------



## ACalado (14 Nov 2010 às 21:24)

AnDré disse:


> Excelente Dan!!
> 
> ------------------
> 
> ...



Bom Aguaceiro de Neve


----------



## Mjhb (14 Nov 2010 às 21:38)

Depois de um aguaceiro que subiu a temperatura em quase 1ºC, volta a cair para baixo dos 5ºC. Céu limpo e vento fraco de NNW.

Actuais 4.8ºC e 93%HR.


----------



## Serrano (14 Nov 2010 às 21:39)

Cai agora um aguaceiro no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 5.6ºC.


----------



## DRC (14 Nov 2010 às 21:40)

Ás 20h UTC os locais mais frios segundo o IM eram:

> Penhas Douradas: *0,5ºC*
> Montalegre: *1,0ºC*
> Lamas de Mouro (P. Ribeiro): *2,5ºC*
> Guarda: *3,1ºC*
> Trancoso (Bandarra): *3,3ºC*
> Sabugal (Martim Rei): *3,7ºC*
> Macedo de Cavaleiros (Bagueixe): *3,8ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Nov 2010 às 22:13)

boas

por aqui o dia esteve com ceu muito nublado com alguns aguaceiros moderados em que o ultimo caiu por volta das 17.30h, desde entao ainda nao choveu por aqui. 

a minima foi de 11.4ºC e uma maxima de 15.9ºC 

actualmente: ceu praticamente limpo, sem vento e a temperatura que vai descendo rapidamente sigo com 8.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2010 às 22:24)

Fui fazer o giro mais o quatro patas,já se nota o fresco a passar pelas orelhas ...

Céu limpo e vento fraco de W,actual 6.7ºC e 85%.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Nov 2010 às 00:04)

caiu um aguaceiro moderado á coisa de meia hora, nao ha vento e com uma temperatura de 7.4ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Nov 2010 às 02:25)

Espero que amanhã de manhã este fórum seja contemplado aqui com fotos fantásticas...


----------



## excalibas (15 Nov 2010 às 02:41)

O céu aqui por Bragança, às 02:35, está nublado com nuvens baixas mas a temperatura começou a subir... 
3.4 graus com 73% de Humidade e pouco ou nenhum vento...
O que aí vem podia deixar alguma neve por aqui mas parece-me mais provavel que seja chuva...


----------



## *Dave* (15 Nov 2010 às 03:20)

Boas noites.

Aqui pelo topo da cidade da Covilhã, nota-se algumas variações na temperatura.

A "estabilidade" do costume perdeu-se e temos variações de 2.4ºC... vai subindo até aos 3.6ºC... agora subiu novamente até aos 4.4ºC, embora há 1h atrás tivesse 1.9ºC.


Nota: está em queda novamente e já registo 2.8ºC....


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Nov 2010 às 07:28)

bom dia

por aqui a noite foi de alguns aguaceiros, o dia chega com nevoeiro cerrado, que provoca aquele chuvisco. nao ha vento e sigo com uma temperatura de 6.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2010 às 12:54)

Bons dias.

Esta noite já fez ,chegou aos 4.0ºC....

Pela manhã céu limpo e já fazer-se sentir o fresco da manhã e com direito a mais uma peça de roupa para o caminho a pé de casa para o serviço .

Neste momento céu com mais nuvens e vento fraco de NW,actual 12.8ºC.


----------



## Dan (15 Nov 2010 às 13:31)

Boa tarde

Céu com muitas nuvens e 9,5ºC. Tem chuviscado um pouco durante o dia.

Mínima de 3,0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2010 às 14:21)

Muitas nuvens e bons momentos de sol,vento fraco,actual 13.0ºC.

Temperaturas de ontem 6.4ºC / 15.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Nov 2010 às 14:52)

Manhã com bancos de neblina e muitas nuvens e mínima de 3.5ºC.

Actuais 11.6ºC e 79%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Nov 2010 às 18:23)

Anoitece com temperatura já fresca e céu iluminado por um luar forte.

Actuais 7.3ºc e 85%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Nov 2010 às 20:25)

Sabe mesmo bem este fresquinho... 

Actuais 6.2ºC e 87%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Nov 2010 às 21:46)

Boas Noites! 

Céu limpo, vento nulo e *6.5ºC*.


----------



## Dan (15 Nov 2010 às 22:25)

Depois de um dia com muitas nuvens e algum chuvisco, agora o céu começa a limpar.
5,3ºC e algumas nuvens a SW.

Extremos de hoje:

3,0ºC / 10,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2010 às 22:26)

Boas noites.

Tarde com algumas nuvens e vento fraco.

Neste momento céu limpo e com o fresco sentir-se lá fora,actual 8.0ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 4.0ºC / 14.7ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (15 Nov 2010 às 23:27)

Aqui pela cidade da Covilhã, a temperatura vai oscilando entre os 4ºC e os 3.2ºC, estando de momento *3.4ºC*.

Mínima nas últimas 2 horas: 2.7ºC
Máxima nas últimas 2 horas: 4.4ºC

Lá fora pode-se apreciar o belo de um céu limpo e o vento está calmo.


----------



## Fil (15 Nov 2010 às 23:28)

Boas, céu nublado com temperatura de 5,2ºC e vento fraco.

Mínima de 2,8ºC e máxima de 8,2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Nov 2010 às 23:34)

por aqui o nevoeiro levantou por volta das 10h deixando o ceu pouco nublado durante todo o dia. 
a minima foi de 5.3ºC e uma maxima de 14.3ºC 

actualmente esta tudo calmo, ceu limpo sem vento e com uma temperatura de 7.7ºC


----------



## Serrano (15 Nov 2010 às 23:40)

5ºC no Sarzedo, igualando a mínima da madrugada de hoje.


----------



## *Dave* (16 Nov 2010 às 01:30)

Topo da cidade da Covilhã, agora com: *3,6ºC*

Tudo calmo e céu limpo.


----------



## Bruno Matos (16 Nov 2010 às 01:43)

Boa noite a todos! 

Mais uma noite bem fresca! 

Neste momento 3.1ºC  , 90% HR e sem vento!

Parece que no proximo domingo a coisa vai animar novamente com cotas a rondar os 900m e talvez durante a noite um pouco menos..

Até já.


----------



## *Dave* (16 Nov 2010 às 03:03)

Temperatura Covilhã (Saudade): *2.8ºC*

Mínima das últimas 4h: 1,9ºC
Máxima das últimas 4h: 3,8ºC

Céu limpo com vento calmo.


PS: Segundo as previsões, esta deveria ser uma noite mais fria, mas tal não se está a verificar.... vamos aguardar até o nascer do Sol e ver qual a mínima registada...


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Nov 2010 às 07:11)

Bom dia!

Céu com apenas alguma nebulosidade e algum nevoeiro.

Temperatura actual nos *2.8ºC* e ausência de vento.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Nov 2010 às 07:31)

bom dia! 

o dia chega com nevoeiro nas zonas baixas da cidade e sobre o rio, o ceu parece estar limpo. nao ha vento e sigo com 4.4ºC


----------



## Dan (16 Nov 2010 às 09:17)

Bom dia

Nevoeiro e 2,0ºC por agora.

Mínima de 0,2ºC.


----------



## CSOF (16 Nov 2010 às 09:35)

por aqui o dia acordou com nevoeiro e com 2,2ºC


----------



## Z13 (16 Nov 2010 às 11:22)

Nevoeiro  *4,4ºC*  e uma mínima de *0,6ºC*


----------



## Veterano (16 Nov 2010 às 11:31)

Z13 disse:


> Nevoeiro  *4,4ºC*  e uma mínima de *0,6ºC*



  Bragança com nevoeiro, a temperatura pouco irá subir...


----------



## MSantos (16 Nov 2010 às 11:53)

Veterano disse:


> Bragança com nevoeiro, a temperatura pouco irá subir...



Se o nevoeiro não se dissipar, o que parece que já está a acontecer

A temperatura mesmo assim continua nuns frescos 5.5ºC

A mínima da minha estação ficou-se pelos 1.0ºC


----------



## *Dave* (16 Nov 2010 às 12:20)

Aqui pela Covilhã (Saudade) sigo com: *11,7ºC* (em queda)

Mínima por cá: 1,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2010 às 12:35)

Boas tardes.

Pela manhã céu limpo e ambiente fresco com nevoeiro nos vales dos rios,hoje não chegou há cidade...

O céu têm vindo aumentar de nuvens altas,vento fraco,actual 12.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (16 Nov 2010 às 12:46)

4,6ºC e agora com um "nevoeiro alto".


----------



## Serrano (16 Nov 2010 às 14:12)

Algumas nuvens na Covilhã, com 12 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2010 às 14:18)

Por aqui tudo calmo ,muito sol e nuvens pelos céus aqui da zona ,actual 13.1ºC.


----------



## Bruno Matos (16 Nov 2010 às 16:54)

Boa tarde 

Céu encoberto com vento fraco.
9.8ºC e 68% de HR
A maxima hoje foi de 14.4ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Nov 2010 às 17:13)

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Temperatura: *10.5ºC*

Mínima de *2.5ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2010 às 19:23)

Boas noites.

Tarde com muitas nuvens e com pouco sol...o vento esteve fraco todo o dia de S/SW a rodar para W para o fim do dia mas fraco ainda...portanto tudo calmo ,actual 8.5ºC e 79%.

Temperaturas de hoje 3.2ºC / 14.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Nov 2010 às 19:27)

Ao longo do dia foi-se dando um aumento gradual da nebulosidade, com vento fraco e temperatura agradável, máxima de 13ºC.

Actuais 9.5ºC e 85%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Nov 2010 às 20:59)

Por cá céu nublado por nuvens médias e baixas, alguma névoa e vento fraco.

Actuais 9.7ºC e 78%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Nov 2010 às 21:01)

por aqui o nevoeiro dissipou-se por volta das 11h deixando o ceu nublado por nuvens altas, no entanto tornando-se encoberto durante a tarde. 
o vento esteve muito fraco. ´
a minima foi de 4.4ºC e uma maxima de 13.7ºC 

actualmente este muito nublado, sem vento e com uma actual de 11.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2010 às 21:50)

Boas,com entrada de mais nuvens a temperatura subiu ligeiramente com o vento a rodar novamente para sul,actual 9.4ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (16 Nov 2010 às 22:08)

Covilhã (Saudade): 6,6ºC

Há pouco o vento soprava moderado, mas agora está mais calmo.
O céu está repleto de alguma nebulosidade (nuvens baixas) e arriscaria dizer que vai cair algumas coisa.


----------



## Dan (16 Nov 2010 às 22:26)

5,6ºC e chuva fraca.


Extremos de hoje:

0,2ºC / 7,5ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Nov 2010 às 22:28)

por aqui ja chove nao ha vento e sigo com 10.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2010 às 23:06)

O céu já está encoberto e vento muito fraco,actual 9.0ºC.


----------



## Fil (16 Nov 2010 às 23:07)

Boas, neste momento chuva com 5,7ºC.

Mínima de 1,0ºC e máxima de 7,5ºC.


----------



## ACalado (16 Nov 2010 às 23:21)

Boas 6.2ºc com chuva.


----------



## MSantos (17 Nov 2010 às 00:50)

Vai chovendo em Bragança

A temperatura continua nuns frescos 5.7ºC

Estará a nevar na Serra da Nogueira a 1300m?


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Nov 2010 às 07:11)

Bom dia!

Mais uma noite/madrugada de chuva, com um acumulado de precipitação de *25.5 mm*.

Neste momento, céu muito nublado, mas não chove.

Temperatura: *9.8ºC*


----------



## Z13 (17 Nov 2010 às 13:43)

Céu muito nublado, com algumas abertas e bastante vento.

*11,6ºC*

Mínima de 5,6ºC

Durante a noite ainda recolhi *10mm *de chuva!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2010 às 13:46)

Boas tardes.

Mais uma noite de chuva que só ouvi cair....

Pela manhã o céu ficou quase limpo,neste momento algumas nuvens e vento moderado de W/NW,actual 14.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Nov 2010 às 16:35)

Madrugada com chuva moderada, nada de especial, esperava mais. Manhã e tarde nublado com vento fraco.

Actuais 11.5ºC e 65%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Nov 2010 às 17:56)

Céu nublado e vento fraco com pressão em queda nos 1012hPa.

Actuais 9.7ºC e 73%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2010 às 18:50)

Boas noites.

Tarde com algumas nuvens e com algum vento,actual 9.7ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 7.5ºC / 15.4ºC e 15.4mm.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Nov 2010 às 19:34)

Vai chovendo sem vento e por enquanto, sem acumular.

Actuais 8.4ºC e 82%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2010 às 19:46)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de W,actual 9.2ºC e 79% HR.


----------



## Dan (17 Nov 2010 às 21:12)

Céu com muitas nuvens e 6,5ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

5,2ºC / 10,9ºC


----------



## Mjhb (17 Nov 2010 às 21:22)

Muitas estrelas e algumas nuvens, com vento fraco de NW.

Actuais 7.0ºC e 85%HR:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2010 às 21:51)

Boas,algumas nuvens e vento fraco de W,actual 8.8ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (17 Nov 2010 às 21:56)

Boa noite.

Céu pouco nublado aqui pelas beiras.

Covilhã (Saudade):* 3.9ºC* (com pequenas variações de 0,2ºC)

Mínima nas últimas 3 horas: 2,8ºC


----------



## Z13 (17 Nov 2010 às 23:42)

*6.0ºC* actuais


Mínima do dia: 5.6ºC

Máxima do dia: 12.0ºC


----------



## Serrano (17 Nov 2010 às 23:50)

Máxima de 11.9ºC e mínima de 5.5ºC. De momento, estão 7 graus no Sarzedo.


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Nov 2010 às 07:26)

Bom dia!

Inicio de dia com nevoeiro e *7.7ºC*.

Vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (18 Nov 2010 às 09:21)

Bom dia

Chuva fraca e 7,2ºC por agora.

Mínima de 5,4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Nov 2010 às 09:40)

Manhã de nevoeiro intenso e chuvafraca com vento nulo.
~


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Nov 2010 às 11:07)

boas

o dia de hoje chegou com ceu encoberto e chuva fraca que parou de cair a pouco mais de uma hora. nao ha vento e sigo com 12.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2010 às 14:19)

Boas tardes.

Pela manhã algumas nuvens e muito nevoeiro nos sítios do costume...

Durante a manhã o céu ainda ficou muito nublado para dar lugar agora ao sol por vezes neste momento e muitas nuvens,vento fraco,actual 13.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2010 às 18:43)

Boas noites.

Tarde com muitas nuvens e algum sol,actual 9.6ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 5.8ºC / 14.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Nov 2010 às 18:58)

Tarde com muitas nuvens, pouco vento e alguma chuva fraca. 1,0mm.

Actuais 9.5ºC e 92%HR.


----------



## Fil (18 Nov 2010 às 19:01)

Boas, por aqui céu muito nublado, de vez em quando caiem uns chuviscos e a temperatura é de 7,3ºC.

Mínima de 5,0ºC e máxima de 8,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2010 às 20:11)

Poucas nuvens e muitas estrelas no céu,vento muito fraco,actual 9.3ºC.


----------



## Z13 (18 Nov 2010 às 21:45)

Dia tipico de outono, com alguns chuviscos e bastante vento.

As temperaturas variaram entre os *5,2ºC* e os *10,7ºC* 

Neste momento *6,4ºC* com *96%* de HR


----------



## Mjhb (18 Nov 2010 às 22:10)

Dia ameno com alguma chuva fraca e quase sem vento.

Mínima de 5.9ºc e máxima de 11.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2010 às 22:28)

Boas,nuvens altas e vento quase nulo,actual 8.4ºC e 90%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Nov 2010 às 07:30)

por aqui a noite foi de chuva mas sem vento, tal como o dia. ´
actuais: chuva, sem vento e com uma temperatura de 9.1ºC


----------



## VILA REAL (19 Nov 2010 às 10:16)

Já à alguns dias que a temperatura anda nos 9-10º. "Nem ata nem desata". O dia amanheceu cinzento e com chuva moderada.


----------



## ACalado (19 Nov 2010 às 10:33)

Bom dia!

Chuva Fraca com 6.2ºc


----------



## MSantos (19 Nov 2010 às 13:19)

Dia muito cinzento em Bragança, neste momento registo 7.9ºC

Já esteve a chover mas de momento não chove, o vento está fraco...

Veremos que que nos reserva a tarde


----------



## Serrano (19 Nov 2010 às 14:14)

Continua a chuvinha na Covilhã, com 8.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Dan (19 Nov 2010 às 14:21)

Chove agora com 7,8ºC (máxima do dia).

Mínima de 5,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2010 às 14:24)

Boas tardes .

Hoje o dia é mesmo de inverno,fria e chuvosa .

Por aqui a noite foi de aguaceiros fracos a partir das 6h até 9h...

O céu têm estado sempre encoberto e vento fraco,vai caindo uma chuva miudinha,actual 10.0ºc.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Nov 2010 às 18:08)

Dia de alguma chuva fraca, por vezes moderada e praticamente sem vento...

13.2mm


----------



## MSantos (19 Nov 2010 às 18:35)

Aqui por Bragança vai chovendo fraco com 8.4ºC


----------



## Mjhb (19 Nov 2010 às 18:47)

Chove moderado com 10.1ºC e 15.0mm até ao momento.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Nov 2010 às 19:07)

Houve há cerca de 4 minutos um relativamente forte aguaceiro de pouco mais de 2 minutos, em que se acumularam 2,2mm. O vento continua quase nulo, sendo a rajada máxima do dia 7.9km/h...

Máxima e actual 10.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2010 às 19:21)

Boas noites.

Toda a tarde e ainda continua ,sempre fraca,actual 10.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Nov 2010 às 19:57)

dia de alguns periodos de chuva, fraca e moderada, nao houve vento por aqui. 
a minima foi de 8.8ºC e uma maxima de 13.0ºC 

actualmente, nao chove, ceu encoberto, sem vento e com uma actual de 11.8ºC


----------



## Mjhb (19 Nov 2010 às 20:31)

E lá ficou a máxima para trás.... Choveu até ao momento 18,2mm.

Actuais 10.8ºC e 99%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2010 às 21:27)

Boas,por aqui continua a chuva fraca e com aumento do vento,actual a subir 11.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Nov 2010 às 21:32)

por aqui tambem nao chove, mas levantou-se vento fraco e a temperatura aumentou para os 12.7ºC


----------



## Mjhb (19 Nov 2010 às 21:54)

Na última meia-hora, o vento intensificou bastante, mantendo-se ainda fraco na casa dos 15km/h, que foi acompanhado pelo aumento desenfreado da temperatura, estando a máxima do dia a ser batida constantemente.

Actuais 12.1ºC e 98%HR.


----------



## Dan (19 Nov 2010 às 21:59)

9,0ºC e chove com alguma intensidade.

Extremos de hoje:

5,7ºC / 9,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2010 às 22:17)

Por aqui o vento passou a moderado de S/SW e nuvens baixas a passar em alta velocidade,deixou de ,actual 11.4ºC e máxima.


----------



## Serrano (19 Nov 2010 às 22:20)

Nevoeiro intenso no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a registar 9ºC.


----------



## VILA REAL (19 Nov 2010 às 22:30)

Chove moderadamente por vezes com vento moderado. Temperatura aumentou. Agora é de 12º.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Nov 2010 às 22:30)

por aqui a temperatura continua a subir, ja vai nos 13.1ºC. o vento continua fraco, caiu um aguaceiro há pouco...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2010 às 22:51)

Por aqui a chuva voltou e vento moderado,actual 11.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Nov 2010 às 23:17)

Vento moderado em rajadas e chuva fraca, pressão em queda nos 1009/1008hPa.

Actuais 13.2ºC.


----------



## João Soares (19 Nov 2010 às 23:21)

Boa Noite!

O AnDré está por Várzea da Serra, onde relatou e ouvi-se chuva forte a muito forte. Do qual ele dizia que as ruas pareciam rios, e ainda bem para limparem as bostas dos animais. 
Estava com 8.8ºC lá fora e 7.6ºC dentro de casa, o que proporcionou ao fenómeno dos vidros embaciados por fora.

Quando for necessária, actualizarei


----------



## FRibeiro (19 Nov 2010 às 23:43)

Por cá a chuva continua.
Já esteve a chover moderadamente, e entretanto o vento também aumentou de intensidade.
Hoje esteve o dia todo a chover.
A temperatura tem estado a subir ligeiramente, 11.4ºC sendo a máxima do dia.
A minima foi de 7.8ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Nov 2010 às 00:09)

por aqui chove moderado, o vento tambem aumentou de itensidade estado agora moderado, com rajadas a a temperatura tambem voltou a subir, ja vai nos 13.6ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Nov 2010 às 00:15)

chove torrencialmente  e o vento continua


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Nov 2010 às 00:30)

bom despeço-me com chuva moderada, pontualmente forte, acampanhado de vento moderado com rajadas. a temperatura esta nos 13.6ºC. 

vou fazer a visita quinzenal a familia de gouveia pois como nao tenho la net volto no domingo. 

bons registos!


----------



## MSantos (20 Nov 2010 às 02:33)

Boa noite

Aqui em Bragança tivemos chuva forte por volta das 22h30

Neste momento 7ºC

Até amanha


----------



## Mjhb (20 Nov 2010 às 08:04)

A noite foi amena, com uma máxima de 13.5ºC, muito vento e alguma chuva fraca/moderada, que ainda deu para 2.7mm

Neste momento o céu vai ficando escuro e chove fraquinho.


----------



## Dan (20 Nov 2010 às 10:57)

Bom dia

Céu muito nublado e 9,0ºC.

6,2ºC de mínima.


----------



## MSantos (20 Nov 2010 às 11:51)

Bom dia pessoal

Depois de alguma chuva durante a noite, hoje temos uma manhã de sol e algumas nuvens, tive uma mínima de 5.9ºC, e neste momento o sol brilha e estão uns "escaldantes" 8.6ºC


----------



## João Soares (20 Nov 2010 às 13:26)

Boa Tarde!

Por Várzea da Serra, Tarouca, o AnDré continua a ter aguaceiros e vento moderado de ONO.
Temperatura Actual (às 13h00): *5.5ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *4.7ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *8.3ºC* às 00h00.


----------



## Dan (20 Nov 2010 às 15:33)

Céu com muitas nuvens a oeste, 9,3ºc e muito vento.

A Sanábria volta a exibir uma boa cobertura de neve.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Nov 2010 às 16:26)

Tarde amena com vento moderado e alguns aguaceiros esporádicos, por vezes um pouco intensos, ainda que de pouca duração.

Actuais 10.8ºc e 65%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Nov 2010 às 18:22)

Vai chovendo fraco a moderado com pingas e grossas, com 9.5ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (20 Nov 2010 às 18:48)

Aqui por ASM (Idanha-a-Nova) sigo com *9.4ºC*.... temperatura muito mais estável que pela cidade montanha...

O céu apresenta apenas algumas nuvens, mas está principalmente limpo.
Após ter caído uma pingas "arrastadas" pelo vento, agora está calmo.


----------



## Serrano (20 Nov 2010 às 19:10)

7.5ºC no Sarzedo, com presença mais notada do vento.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Nov 2010 às 19:30)

Tudo calmo com algumas nuvens e vento fraco de W.

Actuais 9.6ºC e 68%HR.


----------



## João Soares (20 Nov 2010 às 19:35)

Dan disse:


> A Sanábria volta a exibir uma boa cobertura de neve.



Excelente foto, Dan!


----------



## Mjhb (20 Nov 2010 às 20:58)

Por cá o céu está maioritariamente nublado e vento fraco.

Actuais 8.7ºC e 74%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2010 às 20:58)

Boas noites.

Por aqui a chuva parou pelas 5h da noite passada e mais não caiu...

Muitas nuvens durante o dia e vento moderado de W/NW,actual 9.6ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.8ºC / 15.1ºC.


----------



## Black_Heart (20 Nov 2010 às 21:02)

Boa noite amigos e amigas.
Hoje fui à Serra da Estrela e já consegui ver nevar  estava a nevar (bem) acima dos 1500 metros, mas apenas havia acumulação já bem perto do alto, ou seja, por volta dos 1800 metros. 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Dan (20 Nov 2010 às 21:08)

Black_Heart disse:


> Boa noite amigos e amigas.
> Hoje fui à Serra da Estrela e já consegui ver nevar  estava a nevar (bem) acima dos 1500 metros, mas apenas havia acumulação já bem perto do alto, ou seja, por volta dos 1800 metros.
> 
> Cumprimentos



 Muitas fotos?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2010 às 22:39)

Algumas nuvens e vento de NW,actual 9.3ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (20 Nov 2010 às 22:59)

*7,9ºC* por cá a oscilar agora entre os 7,7ºC e os 8,0ºC...


----------



## *Dave* (20 Nov 2010 às 23:11)

Subitamente subiu para os 8,4ºC e tem andado por aí.... (8,2ºC a 8,5ºC)

Coincide também com a chegada de algumas nuvens e um aumento na intensidade do vento...


----------



## *Dave* (20 Nov 2010 às 23:57)

Novamente em queda... *7,8ºC*  é o registo do momento.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Nov 2010 às 12:04)

*Estrela: Neve corta estradas*

Três troços da EN338, entre Piornos, Torre e Lagoa Comprida, na serra da Estrela, foram cortados ao trânsito ontem à noite, devido à* intensa queda de neve *que se verificou desde o meio da tarde, alterando as condições de circulação rodoviária. A interrupção verificou-se às 20h30, por tempo indeterminado. 

Correio da Manhã

Muitos cuidados a ter se pretende viajar pela Serra da Estrela ...


----------



## João Soares (21 Nov 2010 às 13:56)

Aos 1050 mts, o AnDré relata uma grande chuvada de graupel e nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## Black_Heart (21 Nov 2010 às 15:03)

Dan disse:


> Muitas fotos?



Infelizmente levei a máquina mas não tinha bateria  mas na próxima já não me esqueço de ver a bateria antes eheheheh


----------



## MSantos (21 Nov 2010 às 15:54)

Dan disse:


> A Sanábria volta a exibir uma boa cobertura de neve.



Foto fantástica Dan

Boa tarde pessoal! Hoje já tivemos alguns aguaceiros fracos, neste momento nublado e 9.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2010 às 16:01)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o hoje é o vento que está  a dar nas vistas ....

Muitas nuvens e vento forte desde as 9h da direção W/NW e por vezes de SW,actual 12.3ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.4ºC / 13.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2010 às 16:32)

Por aqui vão caindo os primeiros aguaceiros do dia e frescos ,temperatura baixou com actual 10.3ºC.


----------



## Dan (21 Nov 2010 às 16:38)

Tarde com regime de aguaceiros.

















Por agora 8,0ºC.


----------



## MSantos (21 Nov 2010 às 16:42)

Dan coloca essas belas fotos de Outono no tópico *Outono 2010* para não ficarem dispersas por aqui


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Nov 2010 às 17:08)

O Pedro, de Viseu, reporta 10.1ºC e 6mm acumulados.
A tarde foi de muitas nuvens e neste momento cai um aguaceiro com pinggas muito grossas e frias.
A temperatura com o aguaceiro, desceu dos 10.4ºC para os 8.5ºC !
Impressionante.


----------



## Veterano (21 Nov 2010 às 17:45)

Bonitas fotos do Outono em Bragança, Dan.

  No próximo fim-de-semana conto ir pessoalmente apreciá-las, quem sabe se pintalgadas de branco...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2010 às 17:51)

O vento acalmou bastante e céu limpo,actual 9.1ºC.


----------



## Fil (21 Nov 2010 às 17:54)

Boas, depois de alguns aguaceiros dispersos que deixaram 0,5 mm no meu pluviómetro, neste momento céu muito nublado com uma temperatura de 6,4ºC.

Mínima de 6,3ºC e máxima de 9,3ºC.


----------



## jPdF (21 Nov 2010 às 17:56)

Sra da Lapa - Sernancelhe (950m) - 15h00

Valente Chuvada de graupel que deixou tudo branco durante uns instantes a temperatura medida no carro: 4,5ºC baixando momentaneamente aos 2ºC.

Foi o 1º cheirinho da temporada


----------



## Gerofil (21 Nov 2010 às 18:41)

Penhas Douradas: 19 mm e temperatura a oscilar entre 1º e 3 ºC nas últimas 24 horas. A Serra da Estrela deve ter ficado com uma boa acumulação de neve e as previsões para toda a semana até são optimistas.
Definitivamente este ano o frio e a neve já chegaram!

Reportagem na Serra da Estrela


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Nov 2010 às 19:00)

Boas Noites!

Hoje o dia foi marcado por alguns aguaceiros de curta duração, tendo ocorrido há pouco mais um.

Temperatura actual: *9.1ºC*

Precipitação: *2.2 mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2010 às 19:27)

Poucas nuvens e vento fraco,actual 8.7ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Nov 2010 às 20:12)

andres disse:


> O Pedro, de Viseu, reporta 10.1ºC e 6mm acumulados.
> A tarde foi de muitas nuvens e neste momento cai um aguaceiro com pinggas muito grossas e frias.
> A temperatura com o aguaceiro, desceu dos 10.4ºC para os 8.5ºC !
> Impressionante.



Obrigado por tudo André, és impecável.

De facto, foi uma tarde com aguaceiros moderados e sem grande frequência, mas com grande influência na temperatura. cada aguaceiro, cada trambolhão na temperatura...

Acumularam 6.0mm


----------



## *Dave* (21 Nov 2010 às 20:33)

De momento, Covilhã (Saudade) registo *5,7ºC*.

Com a aproximação de uma enorme nuvem, a temperatura vai subindo gradualmente, sendo a mais baixa até agora, de 5,3ºC.


----------



## João Soares (21 Nov 2010 às 20:34)

Ora bem! Cá estamos nós de novo. 

Durante a tarde, o AnDré relatou graupel aos ~1050 mts de altitude.
Por Várzea (920mts) a temperatura desceu aos *3.9ºC* durante a queda de graupel (pela serra).
Até ao momento acumulou *6 mm*.

Temperatura às 18h41: *4.1ºC*
Acompanhada de um aguaceiro.


----------



## jPdF (21 Nov 2010 às 20:43)

*Por Viseu:*

7,2ºC 
Céu muito nublado
Vento Fraco


----------



## Serrano (21 Nov 2010 às 20:51)

6.5ºC no Sarzedo, sem precipitação de momento...


----------



## Z13 (21 Nov 2010 às 21:27)

*5,1ºC* actuais, que são também a mínima do dia, e que será sucessivamente batida até à meia-noite.

A máxima ficou em *10,8ºC*


----------



## *Dave* (21 Nov 2010 às 21:41)

De momento tudo mais calmo...

Sigo com *5,3ºC*, de notar que a estação do spiritmind está mais acima (na encosta da serra) e regista um valor de temperatura mais elevado.

Deve-se talvez ao facto de estar tudo "demasiado" calmo e o ar frio começa a cair para as zonas mais baixas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2010 às 21:48)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 7.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Nov 2010 às 21:57)

Tal como nos últimos dois dias, a mínima registou-se ao fim da tarde e a máxima durante a madrugada.

Actuais 7.0ºC e 93%HR.


----------



## jPdF (21 Nov 2010 às 22:00)

Pedro disse:


> Tal como nos últimos dois dias, a mínima registou-se ao fim da tarde e a máxima durante a madrugada.
> 
> Actuais 7.0ºC e 93%HR.



Uns parcos km mais a Norte registo agora *6.3ºC*.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Nov 2010 às 22:24)

boas

por gouveia no sabado o ceu esteve nublado durante a manha e de tarde pôs-se de aguaceiros, moderados e certinhos, sempre com um vento fraco durante o dia. 
minima de 6.3ºC e uma maxima de 10.1ºC 

hoje domingo o dia chegou encoberto e com chuva fraca que durou ate as 11h depois disso o ceu tornou-se muito nublado. sempre tambem com um vento fraco. nao tenho os valores de temperatura. 

actualmente ja estou em santa comba dão, nao ha vento, tem caido aguaceiros, e sigo com uma temperatura de 9.5ºC


----------



## Mjhb (21 Nov 2010 às 22:29)

A mínima igualou-se agora,  depois de 5h acima desta. Céu com poucas nuvens e vento fraco.

Actuais 6.4ºC e 92%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2010 às 22:37)

Noite de lua grande com uns frescos 7.8ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (21 Nov 2010 às 22:42)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Noite de lua grande com uns frescos 7.8ºC.



Sim, é verdade! Hoje pode-se admirar uma bela Lua!

Sigo por cá (Covilhã - Saudade) com *5,2ºC*.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Nov 2010 às 07:30)

bom dia. 

por aqui o dia chega com nevoeiro cerrado com uma visibilidade de uns 5 metros. mao ha vento e sigo com 8.3ºC


----------



## Z13 (22 Nov 2010 às 10:43)

*5,8ºC* com sol e céu limpo.

Mínima *1,4ºC*


----------



## VILA REAL (22 Nov 2010 às 11:19)

Céu parcialmente nublado. A temperatura mínima na cidade foi de 8.1º esta madrugada.


----------



## Serrano (22 Nov 2010 às 14:05)

11 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Nov 2010 às 14:08)

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Temperatura: *11.5ºC*


----------



## Dan (22 Nov 2010 às 14:14)

Boa tarde

Céu parcialmente nublado e 9,2ºC

Mínima de 1,3ºC com muito gelo nos carros.

O tejadilho do meu carro esta manhã.





Efeito da água da chuva que acabou por gelar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2010 às 14:26)

Boas tardes.

Algumas nuvens e muito sol,vento fraco de NW,actual 12.9ºC.


----------



## Veterano (22 Nov 2010 às 14:43)

Dan disse:


> O tejadilho do meu carro esta manhã.



  Parece um rinque de patinagem.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Nov 2010 às 16:47)

Manhã com muita neblina e já uma mínima fresca, a primeira vez que foi abaixo dos 3ºC desde Abril.

Mínima de 2.9ºC.


----------



## MSantos (22 Nov 2010 às 17:15)

Boa tarde

Aqui por Bragança tivemos um dia algo fresco, neste momento 7ºC

À pouco caiu um aguaceiro fraco que causou um belo arco-íris após a sua passagem


----------



## Mjhb (22 Nov 2010 às 18:39)

Céu limpo com somente algumas nuvens longínquas a Norte.

Actuais 7.3ºC e 85%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2010 às 19:28)

Boas noites.

Tarde com algumas nuvens e vento fraco,actual 7.7ºC. e 78%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 4.8ºC / 13.3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Nov 2010 às 19:33)

Céu quase limpo, somente com uma quantas nuvens a W e N.

Actuais 6.1ºC e 86%HR.


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2010 às 19:58)

João Soares disse:


> Aos 1050 mts, o AnDré relata uma grande chuvada de graupel e nevoeiro cerrado.



Desde já, obrigado João por teres feito chegar a informação.
Infelizmente na região, não tenho qualquer acesso à internet.

Tenho no entanto, dados meus a corrigir.
Depois de consultar a carta militar de Portugal, vi que a cota a que eu me encontrava era 970m (e não 1050m), e os dados de Várzea são referentes à cota de 900m e não 920m.

Um pequeno registo vídeo do aguaceiro de Graupel:



Uma fotografia com o aguaceiro em aproximação:







Resumo do fim-de-semana em Várzea da Serra, Tarouca:

Dia 20
Mínima de 4,1ºC (às 23:50)
Máxima de 8,3ºC (às 0:00)
A frente rendeu 21mm entre as 19:30 do dia anterior e as 4h.
A partir daí, céu encoberto e aguaceiros em geral fracos mais frequentes a render mais 5mm.

Dia 21
Mínima de 3,0ºC (às 0:00)
Máxima de 7,9ºC.
Céu muito nublado a encoberto e aguaceiros. 16mm no total do dia.

Dia 22
Mínima de 3,2ºC.
Aguaceiros fracos ou chuviscos durante a noite.
1mm acumulado.


----------



## Brigantia (22 Nov 2010 às 20:02)

AnDré disse:


> Um pequeno registo vídeo do aguaceiro de Graupel:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AL80EgSMHaw



Bom registo *AnDré*


----------



## Mjhb (22 Nov 2010 às 20:57)

Noite calma com neblina em formação e temperatura em descida branda.

Actuais 5.4ºc e 90%HR.


----------



## DRC (22 Nov 2010 às 21:40)

Está bem fria a região do Sabugal.

Ás 20h UTC a estação do IM no Sabugal (Martim Rei) marcava *1,8ºC*.
Neste momento a poucos kms do Sabugal na vila do Soito estão somente *0,3ºC* e 98% de humidade, de acordo com o site www.soito.net. Deve estar já tudo geado por lá.


----------



## Dan (22 Nov 2010 às 22:11)

Céu com algumas nuvens e 5,0ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

1,3ºC / 9,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2010 às 22:28)

Boas,nuvens altas e vento muito fraco,actual 7.2ºC.


----------



## MSantos (22 Nov 2010 às 22:43)

Está a arrefecer bem aqui em Bragança

Registo *4.2ºC*


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Nov 2010 às 23:13)

Boas Noites!

Céu com muito nublado por nuvens média e vento nulo.

Temperatura: *6.5ºC*


----------



## Z13 (22 Nov 2010 às 23:14)

Por aqui também* 4,1ºC* actuais

Extremos do dia para temperatura: *1,4ºC  10,8ºC*


----------



## João Soares (22 Nov 2010 às 23:18)

AnDré disse:


> Desde já, obrigado João por teres feito chegar a informação.
> Infelizmente na região, não tenho qualquer acesso à internet.
> 
> Tenho no entanto, dados meus a corrigir.
> ...



Ora, não tens que agradecer! Temos que ser um para os outros. 
Exacto, tinhas-me dito que tinhas consultado o mapa militar e que irias corrigir assim que chegasses. Aliás as comunicações por via telefónicas eram péssimas, então para dizer um número qualquer quase que é preciso soletrar (passo a explicar, para não haver confusão: Estou a 920 mts , ficaria estou a 9 - 2 - 0 mts com algum tempo de espera entre os números) 

Aí está o valente aguaceiro de graupel que "presenciei" numa das aventuras que o André fez a Serra.

Boa continuação. 

----

Não poderia esquecer, a bela foto do Dan com o tejadilho cheio de gelo 
O Inverno anda a porta, o frio e a neve, hehe.


----------



## ACalado (22 Nov 2010 às 23:20)

Boas!

3.6ºc por aqui com céu nublado


----------



## *Dave* (22 Nov 2010 às 23:42)

spiritmind disse:


> Boas!
> 
> 3.6ºc por aqui com céu nublado



Sabe Deus o esforço que fiz para chegar à Saudade.... parecia que ia congelando pelo caminho eheheh... 

Vento "cortante" típico da época .


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Nov 2010 às 23:56)

por aqui foi um dia de ceu pouco nublado depois de ter levantado o nevoeiro por volta das 10.30h, nao houve vento por aqui. 
a minima foi de 8.3ºC e uma maxima de 13.1ºC 

actuais: ceu limpo, sem vento, ja se forma nevoeiro sobre o rio e com uma temperatura de 6.2ºC


----------



## rcjla (23 Nov 2010 às 00:11)

às 23utc, 
-0,4º em Carrazeda de Ansiães;
1,6º em Montalegre;
1º em Penhas Douradas.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Nov 2010 às 07:30)

bom dia
por aqui a noite foi calma com a temperatura a subir, o dia chega com ceu encoberto, sem vento e com uma temperatura de 7.1ºC depois de uma minima de 5.3ºC


----------



## Dan (23 Nov 2010 às 09:29)

Bom dia

Nevoeiro alto, mas já a dissipar, e 2,9ºC.

0,1ºC de mínima esta manhã (a mais baixa da temporada).


----------



## CSOF (23 Nov 2010 às 09:32)

bom dia, 2ºC de minima e novoeiro


----------



## VILA REAL (23 Nov 2010 às 10:21)

Dia nasceu com poucas nuvens. A temperatura esta noite foi a mais baixa até à data (3,7º). Este valor foi obtido em zona da cidade abrigada. Em relação aos valores do IM, estes são obtidos na estação junto ao aeródromo e são, regra geral, 1º inferiores aos verificados na cidade.


----------



## Z13 (23 Nov 2010 às 10:37)

Por aqui também registei a mínima mais baixa desta temporada Outono/Inverno com *-0,6ºC*. (a segunda negativa)

Neste momento o sol espreita entre o nevoeiro e registo *3,8ºC* com *98%* de HR


----------



## MSantos (23 Nov 2010 às 11:24)

Boas

Manhã de nevoeiro em Bragança que entretanto já dissipou, ainda não foi desta que cheguei aos negativos, fiquei-me pelos 0.9ºC de minima


----------



## Mjhb (23 Nov 2010 às 12:16)

Manhã de céu nublado com temperatura amena e mínima de 3.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2010 às 13:54)

Boas tardes.

Dia de céu muito nublado e sem chuva,ambiente fresco,actual 9.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2010 às 14:28)

Por aqui visto a sul dá entender que a chuva vêm lá ,vêm rasteira ,vento fraco com actual 9.7ºC.


----------



## Serrano (23 Nov 2010 às 14:39)

Muita nebulosidade na Covilhã, mas nada de chuva, com 9 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Nov 2010 às 14:47)

Céu encoberto e vento fraco.

Temperatura: *10.5ºC*

Precipitação: *0.5 mm*

Mínima de *6.5ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2010 às 18:51)

Boas noites.

Hoje por enquanto a chuva ainda não apareceu,vai caindo uma chuvinha que mal se nota ,mas o ambiente na rua já foi de ,actual 8.5ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.0ºC / 9.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Nov 2010 às 20:03)

Por Viseu dia de muitas nuvens e abertas, manhã de nevoeiro e vento fraco na generalidade do dia.

Actuais 10.8ºC e 73%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2010 às 21:16)

Boas,por aqui continua a chuvinha pastosa e vento nulo,actual 8.7ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Nov 2010 às 21:29)

Céu tapado com 10.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Nov 2010 às 22:18)

por aqui o ceu esteve encoberto durante todo o dia, mas nao choveu... houve uma brisa fresca duante o dia. 
a minima foi de 5.3ºC e uma maxima de 14.1ºC 

actuais: ceu encoberto, sem vento e com uma temperatura de 10.7ºC


----------



## MSantos (24 Nov 2010 às 00:40)

Boa noite pessoal

Penso que é desta que vou registar a primeira negativa da época, registo 1.9ºC neste momento.


----------



## duero (24 Nov 2010 às 02:29)

BALTAR, 800 metros de altitud, a 7 KMS DE SENDIM, -2'5ºC a las 3:00 (hora española).

Si alguien esta interesado puede seguir las condiciones de la estación en tiempo real (actualización cada media hora), en METEOGALICIA.

http://www2.meteogalicia.es/galego/observacion/estacions/estacions.asp#


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Nov 2010 às 07:32)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega com ceu limpo, com algum vento e com 6.8ºC de temperatura


----------



## MSantos (24 Nov 2010 às 09:20)

MSantos disse:


> Boa noite pessoal
> 
> Penso que é desta que vou registar a primeira negativa da época, registo 1.9ºC neste momento.



Afinal ainda não foi desta que fui aos negativos, por aqui a temperatura mínima ficou-se pelos 0.5ºC


----------



## CSOF (24 Nov 2010 às 09:21)

Mais um dia com a presença do nevoeiro e com 2ºC de minima.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Nov 2010 às 09:58)

O dia acorda com sol ainda mais radioso hoje, sabendo que tenho o dia par me preparar para o intermédio de amanhã... Maravilha!(Só não concordo com esta forma de protesto, só piora as coisa..)

Mínima de 4.7ºC.


----------



## Z13 (24 Nov 2010 às 11:50)

MSantos disse:


> Afinal ainda não foi desta que fui aos negativos, por aqui a temperatura mínima ficou-se pelos 0.5ºC



Não terás o sensor demasiado próximo das paredes? Em minha casa fiquei nos *-0,4ºC* e na estação do Politécnico ficou em *-0,8ºC*

Por enquanto sol e *5,7ºC*


----------



## VILA REAL (24 Nov 2010 às 12:04)

Dia com céu limpo. A temperatura mínima que registei esta noite foi de 4,3º.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Nov 2010 às 12:34)

Manhã agradável com vento de NE fraco e um solsinho morno... Um dia quentinho de primavera!

Actuais 12.5ºC e 54%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2010 às 12:36)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui continua o céu muito nublado e sem chuva,vento fraco,actual 12.4ºC.


----------



## MSantos (24 Nov 2010 às 12:49)

Z13 disse:


> Não terás o sensor demasiado próximo das paredes? Em minha casa fiquei nos *-0,4ºC* e na estação do Politécnico ficou em *-0,8ºC*
> 
> Por enquanto sol e *5,7ºC*



O meu sensor está no pátio de um terraço algo protegido do frio mas as temperaturas não costumam andar muito longe das tuas e das do fil, normalmente os meus valores de temperatura costumam ficar entre os vossos, como ocorreu hoje. Eu tive *0.5ºC* o fil *2.0ºC* e tu *-0.4ºC*.

Por agora 6.2ºC e céu pouco nublado


----------



## Mjhb (24 Nov 2010 às 12:52)

Está um dia perfeito: solsinho morno, vento fraco e fresco e muito verde por todo o lado(bendita chuva).

Fui ali dar uma olhada à Serra, e nem no topo vi um bocado de branco...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2010 às 14:22)

Por aqui o nevoeiro alto ja se vai dissipando dando lugar alguns momentos de sol,actual 13.1ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Nov 2010 às 14:24)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Temperatura: *14.0ºC*.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Nov 2010 às 14:27)

Não se passa nada, só sol e vento fraco de E.

Actuais 13.8ºC e 56%HR.


----------



## duero (24 Nov 2010 às 15:01)

La mínima en BALTAR a 7 kms de SENDIM fué de -3ºC, cerca de las 8:00 hora española.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Nov 2010 às 15:28)

Por Viseu, sol, algumas nuvens altas e ténues e vento fraco de E.

Actuais 13.5ºC e 52%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Nov 2010 às 17:08)

E lá se vai deitando o Sol, depois de um dia em que foi o rei.

Actuais 10.6ºC e 63%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2010 às 17:37)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o céu já limpou e vento nulo,actual 9.4ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Nov 2010 às 17:51)

Boas tardes!

Manhã marcada por uma geada considerável!

*Dados actuais:

Temp: 4ºC
HR: 81%
Pressão: 1011mb
Vento: Fraco (3Km/h) E*

Mais uma geada em prespectiva...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2010 às 19:37)

Céu limpo e com 9.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (24 Nov 2010 às 20:10)

Céu limpo e 4,7ºC


Extremos de hoje:

1,7ºC / 8,5ºC


----------



## duero (24 Nov 2010 às 20:34)

YA HAY TEMPERATURA NEGATIVA EN BALTAR, A 7 KILOMETROS DE SENDIM.

BALTAR, 807 metros de altitud: -1'5ºC, a las 21:20 hora española.

Las actualizaciones son cada 30 minutos, si desean seguir la temperatura pueden ir al siguiente link, a la izquierda elegir ORENSE y aparecen todas las estaciones de la provincia, la tercera es BALTAR, muy muy cerca de la frontera.

http://www2.meteogalicia.es/galego/observacion/estacions/estacions.asp#


----------



## duero (24 Nov 2010 às 20:53)

A las 21:40, hora de España, la temperatura ya es de -1'8ºC, bajando 3 décimas en 20 minutos, a ese ritmo bajaría 0'9ºC por hora. 

A las 6:00 debería llegar a -9ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Nov 2010 às 21:08)

por aqui o dia foi de sol, o vento sopra fraco desde a hora do almoço. 
tive uma minima de 6.5ºC e uma maxima de 14.3ºC

actuais: ceu limpo, vento fraco e com uma temperatura de 8.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2010 às 21:33)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco de N,actual 8.7ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Nov 2010 às 21:35)

De dia reinou o sol, de noite reina a lua, alta e viçosa com o seu luar encantador domina o céu, dotando tudo de muita luminosidade...

Actuais 4.8ºC e 81%HR.


----------



## Dan (24 Nov 2010 às 22:25)

duero disse:


> YA HAY TEMPERATURA NEGATIVA EN BALTAR, A 7 KILOMETROS DE SENDIM.
> 
> BALTAR, 807 metros de altitud: -1'5ºC, a las 21:20 hora española.
> 
> ...



Carrazeda de Ansiães e Miranda do Douro também já tinham valores inferiores a zero (-0,3ºC) às 21h UTC.

Eu registo 2,2ºC, mas já com alguma geada nos carros aqui da rua.


----------



## Z13 (24 Nov 2010 às 22:36)

*0,4ºC* a descer bem 

A máxima foi de 11,3ºC, a mínima ainda vamos ver!


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Nov 2010 às 22:54)

Amanhã de manhã vai ser um cenário belo pelo NE, geada com fartura 

Preparem as máquinas.


----------



## Z13 (24 Nov 2010 às 22:59)

Dan disse:


> Carrazeda de Ansiães e Miranda do Douro também já tinham valores inferiores a zero (-0,3ºC) às 21h UTC.



22h UTC

Miranda do Douro (-1,2ºC)
Carrazeda de Ansiães (-0,8ºC)


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Nov 2010 às 23:22)

por aqui vai descendo bem! agora sem vento e ceu limpo, sigo com 6.8ºC


----------



## duero (24 Nov 2010 às 23:48)

BALTAR ahora mismo -2'8ºC


----------



## VILA REAL (25 Nov 2010 às 00:05)

Va ser uma noite bem fresquinha. Em duas horas registo uma descida de 2º. Agora (em local abrigado na cidade) registo 1,9º. Esta é até ao momento a mínima mais baixa que registei neste Outono.


----------



## Fil (25 Nov 2010 às 00:19)

duero disse:


> BALTAR ahora mismo -2'8ºC



E Mahide de Aliste com -5,0ºC. 

Aqui tenho 1,4ºC, o meu bairro é uma miséria para inversões térmicas. A estação do IPB tem -0,9ºC.

Extremos do dia de 1,5ºC / 7,5ºC.


----------



## MSantos (25 Nov 2010 às 00:35)

Fil disse:


> E Mahide de Aliste com -5,0ºC.
> 
> Aqui tenho 1,4ºC, o meu bairro é uma miséria para inversões térmicas. A estação do IPB tem -0,9ºC.
> 
> Extremos do dia de 1,5ºC / 7,5ºC.



O meu Bairro também não é grande coisa para inversões térmicas pois ainda registo *0.5ºC*.


----------



## caramulo (25 Nov 2010 às 01:18)

Será que vamos ter um grande Nevão nos próximos dias na Zona Centro??


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Nov 2010 às 07:23)

bom dia
por aqui o dia chega com geada nas zonas abrigadas, ha algum vento, ceu limpo e som uns fresquinhos 2.9ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Nov 2010 às 07:28)

Bom dia!

Nevoeiro e *3.0ºC*.


----------



## MSantos (25 Nov 2010 às 08:18)

Bom dia.

Bela geada esta manhã em Bragança, a temperatura na minha estação desceu aos -2.0ºC


----------



## Dan (25 Nov 2010 às 08:58)

Bom dia

Algum nevoeiro por aqui e ainda -1,6ºC.

Mínima de -2,6ºC (a mais baixa da temporada).


----------



## CSOF (25 Nov 2010 às 09:14)

uma bela geada com 0ºC


----------



## Dan (25 Nov 2010 às 09:20)

O nevoeiro voltou a ficar mais denso e a temperatura caiu para -2,7ºC.


----------



## VILA REAL (25 Nov 2010 às 10:02)

Registei a mínima deste Outono durante a madrugada com 0º e ás 9:30 estava 1,1º. Estes valores foram obtidos em zona abrigada da cidade que habitualmente tem uma diferença de 1º em relação a espaço aberto e cerca de 1,5º a 2º em relação à estação do IM.


----------



## Z13 (25 Nov 2010 às 10:44)

*1,8ºC* e sol

Mínima mais baixa da época com *-3,5ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Nov 2010 às 12:24)

Bragança já em grande!
Esta época, vou guardar a minha visita transmontana mesmo para o pino do inverno, a ver se tenho sorte...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2010 às 12:36)

Boas tardes.

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e ambiente fresco,actual 11.0ºC.


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Nov 2010 às 14:08)

Fiquem com algumas das imagens da minha estadia pelas Beiras...


----------



## Z13 (25 Nov 2010 às 14:10)

Boas as fotos!

A neve tem outro encanto num dia de sol!


----------



## Veterano (25 Nov 2010 às 14:14)

Boas fotos, Mário, desta vez o nevoeiro andava arredado...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2010 às 14:26)

Boas,céu muito nublado com vento fraco,actual 11.4ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Nov 2010 às 16:53)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui o céu tem estado muito nublado e o vento a soprar fraco.

Temperatura: *8.5ºC*.

Mínima de *2.5ºC*.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Nov 2010 às 17:57)

Boas...

Noite marcada pela geada...

*Temp Mín: -1.2 (5:11)*

*Temp: 4ºC
HR: 77%
Pressão: 1010hpa
Vento: Nulo*


----------



## Mjhb (25 Nov 2010 às 17:59)

Por Vila Chã de Sá(Viseu), a manhã foi fresca com bastante geada, alguma neblina e mínima de 1.5ºC. O resto do dia foi de muitas nuvens altas com tendência a engrossar e algumas nuvens médias a vir de SW.

Actuais 7.1ºC e 65%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Nov 2010 às 19:17)

Ainda não mexeu muito, o vento que se tem feito sentir não deixa...

Actuais 6.7ºC e 63%HR.


----------



## MSantos (25 Nov 2010 às 19:39)

Boas fotos Mário

Os meus extremos de hoje foram:

Mínima: -2.0ºC
Máxima: 8.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2010 às 19:40)

Boas noites .

A tarde foi de céu muito nublado por nuvens altas sem dar conta do sol...

A norte visto daqui o céu estava limpo.

Neste momento céu limpo e com vento forte de N e ,actual 7.8ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 4.4ºC / 11.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (25 Nov 2010 às 20:01)

Céu limpo e 3,4ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

-2,7ºC / 8,7ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Nov 2010 às 20:52)

por aqui o ceu esteve limpo, tonando-se encoberto a partir do meio da manhã por nuvens altas com alguma espessura que mal deixava passar o sol. 
houve sempre uma brisa fria durante o dia. 
a minima foi de 2.9ºC e uma maxima de 11.7ºC 

actualmente: ceu muito nublado, vento fraco e com 7.5ºC de temperatura.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Nov 2010 às 20:57)

Aqui pela zona, bastante fresco, nos pontos mais altos da freguesia(+/- 530m, estão cerca de 3ºC, ainda agora saí da Pedra D´Águia(campo de futebol), e estava mais ou menos essa temperatura.

Actuais 4.9ºC e 68%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2010 às 21:57)

Céu limpo e vento moderado,actual 6.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Nov 2010 às 21:57)

Continua a descida calma da temperatura, com céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e algum vento de Norte.

Actuais 3.9ºC e 70%HR.


----------



## Agreste (25 Nov 2010 às 22:02)

Miranda do Douro vai ser o 1º local a cair abaixo dos 0ºC. Tinha +0,1ºC às 21h.


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2010 às 22:26)

Agreste disse:


> Miranda do Douro vai ser o 1º local a cair abaixo dos 0ºC. Tinha +0,1ºC às 21h.



À mesma hora, P.Douradas com -0,5ºC.
E já às 20h estava abaixo dos 0,0ºC.

Talvez a temperatura aos 850hPa esteja um pouco mais baixa do que aquela que os modelos previam.
Segundo o GFS, 3,9ºC aos 850hPa (1442m), às 21h.


----------



## Paulo H (25 Nov 2010 às 22:41)

AnDré disse:


> Talvez a temperatura aos 850hPa esteja um pouco mais baixa do que aquela que os modelos previam.
> Segundo o GFS, 3,9ºC aos 850hPa (1442m), às 21h.



Até podes ter razão, provavelmente tens até porque nas penhas douradas deve estar a correr um ventinho que até mistura as camadas, pelo que nunca é lugar propício a inversoes térmicas.

Digo isto porque penso que não será o mais correcto comparar a T850hPa à T2m na sua altitude equivalente, dado que, como sabemos até pelo menos 20m da superfície, a temperatura do ar comporta-se de forma diferente, à mercê do arrefecimento/aquecimento terrestre, durante a noite a temperatura aumenta desde a superfície até 20m de altura (mas é uma camada que pode romper-se com o vento, misturando-se).

Corrige-me se estiver errado.. :S


----------



## Mjhb (25 Nov 2010 às 22:43)

Céu com muitas nuvens altas e ténues, que cobrem parcialmente o luar, com vento fraco de NNE.

Actuais 3.1ºC e 76%HR.


----------



## Z13 (25 Nov 2010 às 22:45)

Extremos de hoje: Mínima de *-3,5ºC* e máxima de *+12,2ºC*.

Ao final da manhã, durante o meu passeio fotográfico, ainda restavam vestígios da geada na estrada...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Neste momento *-1,0ºC* e *84%* de HR


----------



## Z13 (25 Nov 2010 às 23:23)

Nova actualização: Temperatura actual: *-1,4ºC*

Humidade Relativa de *87%*



Vai estar uma bela geada!


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Nov 2010 às 23:42)

por aqui o vento sopra fraco, o ceu esta limpo e com 6.6ºC de temperatura


----------



## Z13 (26 Nov 2010 às 00:08)

Bom, despeço-me com *-1,9ºC *e *89%* de HR.


Até amanhã


----------



## MSantos (26 Nov 2010 às 00:16)

Boas, hoje está a arrefecer bem mais cedo que ontem, neste momento já registo -1.9ºC

Boas geadas pessoal

Esperemos ver NEVE para a semana


----------



## AnDré (26 Nov 2010 às 00:37)

Paulo H disse:


> Até podes ter razão, provavelmente tens até porque nas penhas douradas deve estar a correr um ventinho que até mistura as camadas, pelo que nunca é lugar propício a inversoes térmicas.
> 
> Digo isto porque penso que não será o mais correcto comparar a T850hPa à T2m na sua altitude equivalente, dado que, como sabemos até pelo menos 20m da superfície, a temperatura do ar comporta-se de forma diferente, à mercê do arrefecimento/aquecimento terrestre, durante a noite a temperatura aumenta desde a superfície até 20m de altura (mas é uma camada que pode romper-se com o vento, misturando-se).
> 
> Corrige-me se estiver errado.. :S



22h: 0,0ºC
23h: 0,1ºC
00h: -0,3ºC

Nesta última com vento a 18km/h de SE e humidade a 86,4%.

Portanto ventinho há para misturar as camadas. Mas seria engraçado haver um termómetro junto ao anemómetro, para realmente vermos a diferença. 
Segundo o GFS (run das 18z), aos 850hPa (1439m) estariam 2,7ºC.


----------



## Fil (26 Nov 2010 às 01:00)

Boas, neste momento registo -0,3ºC com céu limpo sem vento, esta noite vai ser de grande arrefecimento nocturno.

Extremos do dia de -1,4ºC / 7,9ºC.


----------



## MSantos (26 Nov 2010 às 01:18)

Fil disse:


> Boas, neste momento registo -0,3ºC com céu limpo sem vento, esta noite vai ser de grande arrefecimento nocturno.
> 
> Extremos do dia de -1,4ºC / 7,9ºC.



Na zona Oeste da cidade sigo com -1.8ºC

O Z13 já leva -2.7ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Nov 2010 às 07:26)

boas
por aqui o dia chega com ceu limpo, vento fraco e com 5.4ºC


----------



## Mjhb (26 Nov 2010 às 08:06)

Manha nao muito fresca, com céu limpo e vento moderado de NE.

Mínima de 1.9°C


----------



## Serrano (26 Nov 2010 às 10:15)

Mínima de 0.8ºC no Sarzedo, com muita geada nos campos. Pelas 09:30h, o termómetro do carro marcou 0.5ºC no Alto São Gião.


----------



## VILA REAL (26 Nov 2010 às 10:32)

Esta madrugada registei -1.3º (a mínima mais baixa de Outono).
O dia nasceu com céu limpo.


----------



## Z13 (26 Nov 2010 às 10:55)

Mínima de *-4,7ºC*

Dados actuais, sol e *+1,5ºC*


----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2010 às 12:29)

Porto (Sanabria, 1190 m.)







Hoje (hora espanhola):

26/11/2010 12:00 	0,5
26/11/2010 11:00 	-3,1
26/11/2010 10:00 	-6,4
26/11/2010 09:00 	-7,9
*26/11/2010 08:00 	-8,0*
26/11/2010 07:00 	-7,6
26/11/2010 06:00 	-7,9
26/11/2010 05:00 	-7,5
26/11/2010 04:00 	-6,9
26/11/2010 03:00 	-6,4
26/11/2010 02:00 	-5,7
26/11/2010 01:00 	-4,0
26/11/2010 00:00 	-2,3


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2010 às 12:50)

Boas tardes .

Por aqui o panorama continua igual,nuvens altas e vento moderado de E e ,actual 9.3ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Nov 2010 às 13:25)

Boas Tardes!

Céu encoberto por nuvens altas e vento fraco.

Temperatura: *9.0ºC*.

Mínima de *4.0ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2010 às 13:56)

Por aqui as nuvens já se abriram um bocadindo ,vão deixando passar algum sol,mas a sul continua escuro,vento fresco,actual 10.0ºC.


----------



## Dan (26 Nov 2010 às 14:11)

Boa tarde

Nuvens altas e 6,1ºC.

Mínima de -3,8ºC.

A geada esta manhã.


----------



## Mago (26 Nov 2010 às 14:42)

Minima de -1,8ºC


----------



## Z13 (26 Nov 2010 às 17:13)

Ontem ás 17h15 ainda estavam +5,6ºC, hoje à mesma hora registo apenas *+2,7ºC*


----------



## Veterano (26 Nov 2010 às 17:36)

Z13 disse:


> Ontem ás 17h15 ainda estavam +5,6ºC, hoje à mesma hora registo apenas *+2,7ºC*



  Só falta humidade para uma boa nevada!


----------



## MSantos (26 Nov 2010 às 18:34)

Boas

Hoje de manhã quando saí de casa, para vir para Lisboa, por vota das 7:20 a minha estação marcava -3,5ºC, não sei se ainda baixou mais depois dessa hora

À passagem por Mirandela por volta das 9h estava por lá um nevoeiro cerrado e havia muita geada e algum sincelo


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Nov 2010 às 18:53)

Boas!

*Dados actuais:*

*Temp: 0.2ºC
HR: 83%
Pressão: 1005hpa
Vento: 3.6km/h E
*


----------



## Brigantia (26 Nov 2010 às 20:45)

Algumas zonas de Bragança já estão abaixo de zero. A noite promete.


Dados actuais:

Fervença, Flor da Ponte, Bragança (Z13)   -1.2 °C  

Vale Churido, Bragança (Fil) 0.6 °C 

Samil, Bragança 0,7ºC

IPB, Bragança -1,3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2010 às 20:48)

Boas noites .

Não fugindo há regra...por aqui também faz frio.

A tarde foi de nuvens altas e vento fraco,com o vento mais fraco hoje a temperatura está a descer bem,actual 6.1ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 3.5ºC / 10.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Nov 2010 às 20:52)

A ver o que a madrugada nos reserva...

Actuais 4.5ºC e 60%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Nov 2010 às 20:56)

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo tonando-se muito nublado a partir do meio da manha, o vento soprou fraco a moderado durante todo o dia. 
a minima foi de 5.4ºC e uma maxima de 11.1ºC 

actuais: 7.5ºC, ceu nublado, vento moderado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2010 às 21:30)

Vento fraco e com 5.6ºC.


----------



## Brigantia (26 Nov 2010 às 21:41)

Para já Bragança vai com:

IPB: -1,8ºC

Flor da Ponte (Z13): -1,7ºC


----------



## Mjhb (26 Nov 2010 às 22:08)

O dia foi fresco com nuvens altas e médias em aumento ao longo do dia, com vento moderado com rajadas forte ao longo de toda a tarde, com rajada máxima de 24.5km/h.

Extremos de 1.9ºC/9.7ºC


----------



## Z13 (26 Nov 2010 às 23:01)

*-2,3ºC*



Extremos do dia: *-4,7ºC * +8,3ºC


----------



## VILA REAL (26 Nov 2010 às 23:12)

Sigo com 1,9º.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Nov 2010 às 23:14)

Z13 disse:


> *-2,3ºC*
> 
> 
> 
> Extremos do dia: *-4,7ºC * +8,3ºC



Lindo!!


----------



## Mjhb (26 Nov 2010 às 23:43)

Disparo incrívél da temperatura dos  para os 4.7°C...


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Nov 2010 às 00:10)

agora estou sem vento e a temperatura a descer devagarinho para os 6.6ºC


----------



## Z13 (27 Nov 2010 às 00:33)

Despeço-me com *-3,0ºC*...


----------



## panda (27 Nov 2010 às 03:47)

1.5 graus


----------



## panda (27 Nov 2010 às 04:01)

vai nevar segunda!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brigantia (27 Nov 2010 às 09:44)

Mínima no IPB, Bragança: -5,2ºC
Neste momento: -0,8ºC


----------



## VILA REAL (27 Nov 2010 às 10:15)

A mínima registada na minha janela (zona abrigada) foi de -1,2º.
Dia nasceu com sol e poucas nuvens (altas).


----------



## DRC (27 Nov 2010 às 10:45)

panda disse:


> vai nevar segunda!!!!!!!!!



Qual é a localidade de onde reportas?


----------



## Z13 (27 Nov 2010 às 10:49)

Mínima de *-5,3ºC*


*-0,2ºC* actuais


----------



## Dan (27 Nov 2010 às 10:56)

Bom dia

Algumas nuvens altas e -0,1ºC.

Mínima de -4,6ºC.


----------



## Pek (27 Nov 2010 às 12:48)

Bom dia!

 Mínimas de hoje:

- Mahide (Aliste):..... -10,6 ºC
- Porto (Sanabria):... -8,5 ºC (Mínima horária à falta de saber a verdadeira mínima)


 Porto:

27/11/2010 10:00 	-5,0
27/11/2010 09:00 	-7,7
27/11/2010 08:00 	-7,6
27/11/2010 07:00 	-7,8
*27/11/2010 06:00 	-8,5*
27/11/2010 05:00 	-8,2
27/11/2010 04:00 	-7,9
27/11/2010 03:00 	-7,9
27/11/2010 02:00 	-7,3
27/11/2010 01:00 	-6,5
27/11/2010 00:00 	-6,4
26/11/2010 23:00 	-6,3
26/11/2010 22:00 	-5,1
26/11/2010 21:00 	-4,2
26/11/2010 20:00 	-3,3
26/11/2010 19:00 	-1,9

 Até logo!


----------



## Marcos (27 Nov 2010 às 13:39)

bem vamos la´ver 2feira, sepodemos ver neve aqui no interior centro a 550metros, o que acham????será mais sleet...enfim veremos, aqui com 4graus, nao deve ir alem disto


----------



## Mjhb (27 Nov 2010 às 14:10)

Manhã fresca com a 1ª mínima negativa da época e muitas nuvens altas que, aliás, se mantêm até ao momento em especial a Sudoeste.

Mínima de -0.4ºC


----------



## Paulo H (27 Nov 2010 às 16:33)

Por aqui, a temperatura começa a cair, 9.3C às 16h!

O vento sopra fraco mas sente-se já o frio.

O céu esse apresentou-se menos nublado que ontem, porém de tarde com algumas nuvens altas, sendo visível o céu quase limpo a norte da gardunha. O rasto dos aviões a quase 10km de altitude alarga-se logo rápido engrossando para formar trilhos de partículas de gelo, o que pode significar temperaturas <-35C ou HR>65% naquela altitude.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Nov 2010 às 16:38)

Céu quase limpo com vento fraco e queda de pressão nos 1001hPa.

Actuais 9.7ºC e 39%HR.


----------



## *Dave* (27 Nov 2010 às 16:58)

Covilhã (Saudade): *5.1ºC* (estável).

Céu parcialmente coberto por nuvens altas e o vento sopra fraco.


----------



## VILA REAL (27 Nov 2010 às 17:31)

Céu a ficar cada vez mais nublado. Sigo com 5,1º.


----------



## Paulo H (27 Nov 2010 às 17:35)

E a temperatura a cair a pique (-2.2C) desde as 16h dos 9.3C para os 7.1C às 17h. O céu a limpar a SW, e o vento calmo, adivinha-se uma noite mais fria.


----------



## godzila (27 Nov 2010 às 17:35)

aqui na barragem de santa luzia estão de momento 5,3ºC e o ceu tem algumas nuvens altas


----------



## Bruno Matos (27 Nov 2010 às 17:57)

Boas.. 

Cerca das 17H passei na torre e o termómetro do carro marcava -7ºC 

Um frio que não se podia... Fantasticio


----------



## *Dave* (27 Nov 2010 às 17:58)

*Dave* disse:


> Covilhã (Saudade): *5.1ºC* (estável).
> 
> Céu parcialmente coberto por nuvens altas e o vento sopra fraco.



E cá está... após o pôr do sol a temperatura cai para os *2.6ºC* (actual).

Embora já tenha descido até aos 2.2ºC, está a subir gradualmente...


----------



## Fil (27 Nov 2010 às 18:13)

Boas, por aqui a mínima foi de -3,1ºC e a máxima de 5,7ºC. Neste momento a temperatura desce a bom ritmo e está agora nos 3,1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Nov 2010 às 18:18)

E aí vai ela a pique... Já começa a ficar fresquito...

Actuais 4.2ºC e 65%HR.


----------



## Agreste (27 Nov 2010 às 19:19)

Carrazêda na página do IM já vai em -1,3ºC na actualização das 6 da tarde...


----------



## Mjhb (27 Nov 2010 às 19:23)

Vai arrefecendo bem, mas calmamente com subida da pressão para os 1002hpa.

Actuais 3.3ºC e 72%HR.


----------



## Paulo H (27 Nov 2010 às 19:54)

4.6C às 19h, isto hoje promete, se não houver vento..


----------



## MSantos (27 Nov 2010 às 19:58)

Agreste disse:


> Carrazêda na página do IM já vai em -1,3ºC na actualização das 6 da tarde...



E agora já vai com -2.2ºC

É frequente esta estação ser a mais rápida a arrefecer, sendo depois ultrapassada por outras ao longo da noite e madrugada


----------



## AnDré (27 Nov 2010 às 20:00)

*-2,2ºC* em Carrazêda de Ansiães às 19h!
Deve estar quase a levantar-se o vento por lá. Se não daqui a pouco está nos -10ºC. 








Previsão do ALADIN para amanhã às 6h.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Nov 2010 às 20:04)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu nublado por nuvens altas. houve sempre uma brisa fria. 
a minima foi de 3.3ºC e uma maxima de 11.1ºC maxima igualzinha á de ontem 

actuais, ceu nublado por nuvens altas, com a tal brisa de vez em quando, e com a temperatura a cair, sigo com 6.0ºC


----------



## Mjhb (27 Nov 2010 às 20:30)

Estagnou ligeiramente depois de o vento ainda fraco ter aparecido de N, a pressão vai subindo ligeiramente com os actuais 1003hPa.

Actuais 2.3ºC e 72%HR.


----------



## DRC (27 Nov 2010 às 20:38)

A zona do Sabugal vai já com temperaturas a rondar os *-3ºC* 
No Soito estão agora *-2,9ºC* como pode ser visto no site www.soito.net.


----------



## Dan (27 Nov 2010 às 20:39)

1,5ºC e já há geada nos carros.

Extremos de hoje:

-4,6ºC / 7,5ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Nov 2010 às 21:03)

Por aqui estão uns frescos *4.0ºC*.

O vento sopra fraco, na ordem dos 10 a 15 km/h.


----------



## *Dave* (27 Nov 2010 às 21:05)

Pela Covilhã, tudo estável aos *3.0ºC*.

Vamos ver se continua assim noite dentro...


----------



## jPdF (27 Nov 2010 às 21:09)

Este fim de semana a reportar desde a beira baixa.

Sobreira Formosa:
Ceu limpo
0.7'C


----------



## Paulo H (27 Nov 2010 às 21:21)

jPdF disse:


> Este fim de semana a reportar desde a beira baixa.
> 
> Sobreira Formosa:
> Ceu limpo
> 0.7'C



Que fixe, na sobreira formosa! Tenho raízes nos cunqueiros (aprox 500m alt) do lado dos meu pai, aí a 7km no sentido isna de oleiros.


----------



## DRC (27 Nov 2010 às 21:31)

O Soito (Sabugal) está neste momento com uma espantosa temperatura a rondar os* -4ºC* , de acordo com a estação amadora local - www.soito.net.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Nov 2010 às 21:43)

por aqui esta tudo calmo, a temperatura desce lentamente... 
sigo com 4.5ºC


----------



## *Dave* (27 Nov 2010 às 21:45)

DRC disse:


> O Soito (Sabugal) está neste momento com uma espantosa temperatura a rondar os* -4ºC* , de acordo com a estação amadora local - www.soito.net.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Nov 2010 às 22:10)

Vai ficando fresco, muito graças à ausência do vento...

Actuais 1.4ºC e 82%HR.

-------------------------------
A estação do Soito nunca me inspirou muita confiança, mas não digo que não...


----------



## AnDré (27 Nov 2010 às 22:40)

Pedro disse:


> A estação do Soito nunca me inspirou muita confiança, mas não digo que não...



Porquê?

Comparação da evolução da temperatura na estação do Soito e do Sabugal (estação mais próxima).


----------



## PedroNTSantos (27 Nov 2010 às 22:44)

Pedro disse:


> A estação do Soito nunca me inspirou muita confiança, mas não digo que não...



Pedro,

Os valores das estações amadoras devem sempre ser vistos com algum cepticismo pois, por norma, não terão o mesmo índice de fiabilidade da rede oficial do IM.

Mas convém notar que o Soito fica numa zona planáltica, a mais de 800 m de altitude, com condições muito favoráveis para a formação de geada.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (27 Nov 2010 às 22:49)

*Dave* disse:


> Pela Covilhã, tudo estável aos *3.0ºC*.
> 
> Vamos ver se continua assim noite dentro...



Penso que reportas da zona da Rua da Saudade e, nestas madrugadas de geada, a zona alta da Covilhã, como aquela em que te encontras, ou o Spiritmind, ficam sempre a perder para a zona baixa, menos ventosa e mais húmida.

Repara que de acordo com a rede do IM, às 21 h, a temperatura no aeródromo da Covilhã era de apenas 1,1ºC, com uma humidade de 77%.
O Spiritmind, por exemplo, neste preciso momento, tem 3,7ºC e uma humidade de apenas 58%.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Nov 2010 às 22:49)

Pedro disse:


> -------------------------------
> A estação do Soito nunca me inspirou muita confiança, mas não digo que não...



Conheço bem essa zona, e o Soito e aldeias vizinhas (Aldeia do Bispo, Lageosa, Aldeia Velha, Foios) são muito frios e dados a fortes inversões térmicas...
Eu não estou a conseguir aceder aos dados de temperatura no soito.net...


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Nov 2010 às 22:51)

http://soito.net/estacao/soito.html


----------



## *Dave* (27 Nov 2010 às 23:23)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Penso que reportas da zona da Rua da Saudade e, nestas madrugadas de geada, a zona alta da Covilhã, como aquela em que te encontras, ou o Spiritmind, ficam sempre a perder para a zona baixa, menos ventosa e mais húmida.
> 
> Repara que de acordo com a rede do IM, às 21 h, a temperatura no aeródromo da Covilhã era de apenas 1,1ºC, com uma humidade de 77%.
> O Spiritmind, por exemplo, neste preciso momento, tem 3,7ºC e uma humidade de apenas 58%.



Essas diferenças já foram registadas ainda não há muitos dias, em que eu tinha cerca de 1.5ºC abaixo da estação do spiritmind, embora a distancia da Saudade até à estação dele não seja muito grande.

Quando fizer a "sonda" com o data logger, vou dar um passeio pela Covilhã e visitar alguns sítios... um bastante interessante é a rotunda do rato, onde nestes dias, mesmo a pé (a temperatura desce gradualmente junto a nós), nota-se que há uma queda bastante significativa na temperatura. Mas isso são dados e conclusões para tirar noutra altura...

Covilhã (Saudade): *2.8ºC* (osc. -+0.1ºC)


----------



## Fil (27 Nov 2010 às 23:23)

Aqui a temperatura está estancada há quase 3h devido ao vento, neste momento com 1,6ºC.


----------



## AnDré (27 Nov 2010 às 23:30)

Segundo o Zoelae, às 23:09 estava a nevar na aldeia dele, perto de Vinhais. 

------------

EDIT (23:40).

Entretanto já falei com ele.
Segundo o que ele me contou, foi um aguaceiro de neve. Na altura do aguaceiro estava com 0,0ºC.
Entretanto o aguaceiro passou, já se vêem estrelas novamente e a temperatura está nos 0,9ºC.

Imagem de satélite, com bastante nebulosidade visível na fronteira.


----------



## Paulo H (27 Nov 2010 às 23:44)

Pedro disse:


> Vai ficando fresco, muito graças à ausência do vento...
> 
> Actuais 1.4ºC e 82%HR.
> 
> ...



Posso afiançar que tanto o Souto como o Sabugal, são zonas de microclima frio, por influência na orientação montanhosa desde espanha e de uma ribeira nesse local. Apesar da altitude, esses 2 locais comportam-se quase todo o ano como se situassem na Guarda, relatimente frio no inverno ou fresco no verão.

Também chamo a atenção que nas estações amadoras devemos assegurar que a temperatura é lida pelo menos a 1.5m do solo! Senão vamos estar a medir outras coisas, da mesma forma que não se deve colocar termômetros junto a paredes, tectos ou debaixo das árvores! Às vezes é difícil, não dá escolha possível, mas é sempre preferível colocar no local mais normal/standard!


----------



## Paulo H (27 Nov 2010 às 23:53)

*Dave* disse:


> Essas diferenças já foram registadas ainda não há muitos dias, em que eu tinha cerca de 1.5ºC abaixo da estação do spiritmind, embora a distancia da Saudade até à estação dele não seja muito grande.
> 
> Quando fizer a "sonda" com o data logger, vou dar um passeio pela Covilhã e visitar alguns sítios... um bastante interessante é a rotunda do rato, onde nestes dias, mesmo a pé (a temperatura desce gradualmente junto a nós), nota-se que há uma queda bastante significativa na temperatura. Mas isso são dados e conclusões para tirar noutra altura...
> 
> Covilhã (Saudade): *2.8ºC* (osc. -+0.1ºC)



Dave, já deves ter percebido que a zona onde resides, que até tenho bastante saudade , está localizado no último terço mais elevado da covilhã, susceptível a mais brisas. Por essa razão tem temperaturas mais baixas que no aerodromo, mas em dias de inversão térmica fica susceptível ao vento podendo a temperatura subir quando pensamos que devia continuar a descer. Eu nasci na covilhã, e vivi aí 6 anos quando estudei na UBI, e pude constatar que das zonas mais frias,apesar de mais abrigada era aquele vale da UBI onde depois segue a subir para santo antónio! Muito frio mesmo, essa subida no inverno fica à sombra a partir das 11h da manhã, nem descongela a geada!  experimenta medir algures aí com a tua sonda! E depois conta-nos as conclusões a que chegaste!


----------



## *Dave* (28 Nov 2010 às 00:04)

Sim... a subida para Stº António é tramada...

No nevão do ano passado (pelo menos num deles, já não me lembro em qual...) tive de ir à reitoria e o carro ainda se "negou" algumas vezes durante a subida... embora não seja nada de muito íngreme, o gelo fazia com que o carro fosse sempre a patinar...

Já que conhece a UBI, aqui fica outro local que de certo se lembrará também, que é o espaço entre o polo I e a fase 6... 


Quanto à "sonda", já pedi o "cérebro" daquilo, mas supostamente só mo enviaram por volta de 23 de Dezembro... cá não há e de fora, tenho de me sujeitar (pois trata-se de um sample)...


----------



## VILA REAL (28 Nov 2010 às 00:50)

A hora da "deita" está a chegar. Lá fora, na minha janela... 0,4º.


----------



## FRibeiro (28 Nov 2010 às 01:07)

Aqui por Castelo Branco a temperatura também anda baixa.
Estão 1.7ºC e o céu estrelado.
Está a cair uma boa geada lá fora, os carros já estão branquinhos!!


----------



## ppereira (28 Nov 2010 às 01:28)

mr. phillip disse:


> Conheço bem essa zona, e o Soito e aldeias vizinhas (Aldeia do Bispo, Lageosa, Aldeia Velha, Foios) são muito frios e dados a fortes inversões térmicas...
> Eu não estou a conseguir aceder aos dados de temperatura no soito.net...



o meu avô é de vale de espinho (cerca de 900 m) e também conheço bem essa zona. penso que o soito seja sensivelmente a 875 m e que a aldeia com altitude mais elevada seja os Foios (950 m).
já lá apanhei -10ºc e o côa totalmente gelado.
de noite em dias de calma é uma zona mais fria que a Guarda (1050 m na zona mais alta) mas em dias de neve normalmente mais seco e com temperaturas máximas mais elevadas que a guarda (por isso a neve fica mais dias no solo junto da serra da estrela)


----------



## Mjhb (28 Nov 2010 às 08:40)

Manhã fresca com muita e grossa geada, parece que nevou... vento fraco e céu limpo com neblina.

Mínima de -1.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Nov 2010 às 09:18)

De notar os rios bem demarcados pelas neblinas, em especial o Douro e o Zêzere...


----------



## godzila (28 Nov 2010 às 10:30)

manhã bem fria com minima de -0,3
neste momento o meu termometro marca 4,5


----------



## David sf (28 Nov 2010 às 10:55)

Em Trancoso já se deve ter visto neve:


----------



## PedroNTSantos (28 Nov 2010 às 11:48)

Hoje foi uma boa madrugada para ver os efeitos da inversão térmica na Covilhã. Na zona alta da cidade, a 750 m de altitude, a temperatura não baixou de 1ºC mas, no aeródromo, a 450 m, a temperatura desceu aos -3ºC! 

Agora é esperar pela neve...(ou não!!)


----------



## Mjhb (28 Nov 2010 às 11:48)

Por cà céu pouco nublado, mas a aumentar de nebolusidade, vento fraco e temperatura agradàvel...

Actuais 6.6°C e 66%HR.


----------



## godzila (28 Nov 2010 às 11:59)

aqui tenho de momento 6,1ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Nov 2010 às 13:24)

por aqui a noite foi calma, o dia chegou com ceu limpo e alguma neblina sobre o rio, houve geada e a minima foi de -0.3ºC 

actualmente esta ceu limpo, sem vento e com uma temperatura de 8.1ºC


----------



## karkov (28 Nov 2010 às 14:15)

A esta hora 5 negativos na torre com sol... Começam a chegar as nuvens...


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Nov 2010 às 14:18)

Boas Tardes!

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Temperatura: *9.5ºC*

Mínima de *0.8ºC*.


----------



## Zoelae (28 Nov 2010 às 15:58)

Boa tarde
T. mín: -1,7ºC
T. máx: 5,5ºCAlgumas nuvens que encobriram o céu está tarde e fizeram descer a temperatura a apartir das 13h para os 2,3ºC, neste momento 3,0ºC.

Ontem à noite ainda caiu um aguaceiro de neve.
Espero uma noite muito fria.


----------



## Pek (28 Nov 2010 às 16:11)

Pedro disse:


>



Off topic: A linha de fronteira dos Pireneus nessa imagem está mal traçada. Na realidade a fronteira fica mais ao norte. Ou seja, a maioria dos altos maciços pirenaicos fican em território espanhol. 

Mínimas de hoje:

 Mahide (Aliste):..... -9,5 ºC
 Porto (Sanabria):... -4,6 ºC (mínima horária). Ontem finalmente -8,5 ºC 


 Porto:

28/11/2010 16:00 	0,3
28/11/2010 15:00 	0,3
28/11/2010 14:00 	-0,1
28/11/2010 13:00 	-1,5
28/11/2010 12:00 	-2,3
28/11/2010 11:00 	-2,9
*28/11/2010 10:00 	-4,6*
28/11/2010 09:00 	-4,3
28/11/2010 08:00 	-4,3
28/11/2010 07:00 	-3,1
28/11/2010 06:00 	-2,5
28/11/2010 05:00 	-2,0
28/11/2010 04:00 	-1,8
28/11/2010 03:00 	-1,6
28/11/2010 02:00 	-1,2
28/11/2010 01:00 	-0,8
28/11/2010 00:00 	-0,9
27/11/2010 23:00 	-0,4
27/11/2010 22:00 	-1,3


Abraços!!


----------



## Dan (28 Nov 2010 às 16:12)

Por aqui sol e algum frio. 4,5ºC agora.

Esta manhã eu e o Veterano ainda demos um salto à Sanábria.


----------



## ACalado (28 Nov 2010 às 16:54)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui sol e algum frio. 4,5ºC agora.
> 
> Esta manhã eu e o Veterano ainda demos um salto à Sanábria.



boas fotos dan amanhã já deve cair mais uma camada 

Por aqui 2.9ºc com céu limpo


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Nov 2010 às 16:56)

Mais um dia gélido...

*Temp: 4ºC
HR: 50%
Pressão: 1003hpa
Vento: Fraco*


----------



## Ronny (28 Nov 2010 às 17:00)

Por aqui a tempeatura desceu 4.3º em 2 horas.. agora com 3.7º.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Nov 2010 às 17:55)

Tarde com bastantes nuvens, e vento moderado de N. Começa já a ficar fresco.

Actuais 3.2ºC e 66%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2010 às 18:11)

Boas noites .

Por aqui também a temperatura a descer bem com céu limpo,actual 6.0ºC.


----------



## godzila (28 Nov 2010 às 18:23)

a temperatura continua a cair depois de ter atingido os 9,1ºC
agora tenho aqui 2,6ºC


----------



## Mjhb (28 Nov 2010 às 19:09)

Vai arrefecendo a bom ritmo, depois de uma curta estagnação devido ao aparecimento do vento, apesar de fraco de NE.

Actuais 2.4ºC e 69%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2010 às 19:10)

Vento fraco e 4.8ºC. .


----------



## FRibeiro (28 Nov 2010 às 19:24)

Desse lado da cidade desce mais rápido xD
Aqui só ainda vou com 5.6ºC

Vamos ver o que a noite nos guarda...


----------



## Fil (28 Nov 2010 às 19:24)

Boas, neste momento céu limpo com 0,5ºC. A máxima foi de 4,2ºC e a mínima apenas de -0,7ºC devido ao vento constante quase toda a noite.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Nov 2010 às 19:32)

E lá vai ela descendo a pouco e pouco... A ver o que S.Pedro me vai oferecer amanhã...

Actuais 1.9ºC e 71%HR.


----------



## Veterano (28 Nov 2010 às 19:51)

Dan disse:


> Esta manhã eu e o Veterano ainda demos um salto à Sanábria.



  Estavam -4º na zona das fotos, às 12 horas, não dava para deixar as luvas muito tempo.

  Vento gelado de norte, pouca gente se tinha aventurado por lá...


























Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Brigantia (28 Nov 2010 às 20:26)

Bons registos Dan e Veterano
Amanhã a Sanabria ainda vai ficar melhor. 


Bragança já está abaixo de zero: IPB -0,6ºC neste momento.


----------



## iceworld (28 Nov 2010 às 20:40)

Boas

Estive em Souto de Alva a cerca 8km de Castro Daire a 640mt.

Levei a estação do Lidl e coloquei-a em cimas de umas telhas num local bastante abrigado e mesmo assim registou uma mínima de -2.7º. hoje às 18h00 já marcava 0.4º.
A geada nos locais abrigados do Sol manteve-se até cerca das 12h00.


----------



## ACalado (28 Nov 2010 às 21:02)

Boa noite

sigo com 0.9ºc a espera da precipitação


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2010 às 21:08)

Boas,por aqui o ambiente vai ficando ,actual 3.8ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 2.8ºC / 11.5ºC.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (28 Nov 2010 às 21:33)

Covilhã (Aeródromo/450 m): 0,9ºC às 20h
Covilhã (Est. Spiritmind/750 m): 0,6ºC às 21h30min 

Só falta a precipitação...


----------



## godzila (28 Nov 2010 às 21:36)

por aqui o meu termometro marca -0,9ºC
frio já tenho que venha a agua para vermos o elemento branco.


----------



## GARFEL (28 Nov 2010 às 21:46)

no meteotomar
a estação regista -0,3

e só estamos por aqui a +- 100m altitude


----------



## Mix (28 Nov 2010 às 21:59)

GARFEL disse:


> no meteotomar
> a estação regista -0,3
> 
> e só estamos por aqui a +- 100m altitude



Acho que a altitude não está a ter muita influencia nas temperaturas.. 

Ontem, saí de tomar em direção a casa (Ferreira do zezere) ás 4h da manhã, e no meu carro marcava 0,5ºC em tomar.. Quando cheguei aqui á minha terra o meu carro marcava 4ºC e situa-se a 350m d altitude, Uns 200m a mais que tomar e a apenas 18 km de distancia..


----------



## Z13 (28 Nov 2010 às 22:02)

*-2,2ºC* e mínima do dia. A máxima ficou em 7,0ºC


----------



## Brigantia (28 Nov 2010 às 22:06)

Bragança, IPB: -2ºC
Bragança, Flor da Ponte (Z13): -2,2ºC
Bragança, Vale Churido (Fil): -0,8ºC 
Bragança, Samil: -0,5ºC

Os dados estão lançados














Agora é só seguir os satélites e radares


----------



## Mjhb (28 Nov 2010 às 22:11)

O vento e a nebulosidade apareceram fazendo a temperatura disparar dos 0.5ºC de há hora e meia para os actuais.

Actuais 2.5ºC e 74%HR...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2010 às 22:12)

Céu estrelado com vento muito fraco,actual 3.2ºC.


----------



## GARFEL (28 Nov 2010 às 22:15)

Mix disse:


> Acho que a altitude não está a ter muita influencia nas temperaturas..
> 
> Ontem, saí de tomar em direção a casa (Ferreira do zezere) ás 4h da manhã, e no meu carro marcava 0,5ºC em tomar.. Quando cheguei aqui á minha terra o meu carro marcava 4ºC e situa-se a 350m d altitude, Uns 200m a mais que tomar e a apenas 18 km de distancia..



olá mix
na estação do meteotomar a essa hora estavam -1.2º e a estação localiza-se numa zona bem mais baixa do que a cidade
a altitude tem realmente influencia nas temperaturas porem existem sempre mais não sei quantos factores que tb podem influenciar
não costumo ter dados de comparação entre ferreira e tomar(infelizmente) porem devido há altitude de ferreira e não sei se é o caso eu diria que ferreira teria sempre temperaturas mais baixas que tomar devido há diferença de 250m em altitude o que já é algo significativo
ps. quem me dera que tomar estivesse a 350m em altitude


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2010 às 22:21)

A miníma da noite passada já foi alcançada,actual 2.7ºC.


----------



## Mix (28 Nov 2010 às 22:34)

GARFEL disse:


> olá mix
> na estação do meteotomar a essa hora estavam -1.2º e a estação localiza-se numa zona bem mais baixa do que a cidade
> a altitude tem realmente influencia nas temperaturas porem existem sempre mais não sei quantos factores que tb podem influenciar
> não costumo ter dados de comparação entre ferreira e tomar(infelizmente) porem devido há altitude de ferreira e não sei se é o caso eu diria que ferreira teria sempre temperaturas mais baixas que tomar devido há diferença de 250m em altitude o que já é algo significativo
> ps. quem me dera que tomar estivesse a 350m em altitude



Apesar de ferreira estar a uns 250 m de altitude a mais que tomar, nas ultimas vezes que nevou aqui, acho que tambem caiu em tomar.. Certo ?


----------



## godzila (28 Nov 2010 às 22:36)

o meu termometro macta actualmente -1ºC


----------



## Paulo H (28 Nov 2010 às 22:37)

GARFEL disse:


> olá mix
> na estação do meteotomar a essa hora estavam -1.2º e a estação localiza-se numa zona bem mais baixa do que a cidade
> a altitude tem realmente influencia nas temperaturas porem existem sempre mais não sei quantos factores que tb podem influenciar
> não costumo ter dados de comparação entre ferreira e tomar(infelizmente) porem devido há altitude de ferreira e não sei se é o caso eu diria que ferreira teria sempre temperaturas mais baixas que tomar devido há diferença de 250m em altitude o que já é algo significativo
> ps. quem me dera que tomar estivesse a 350m em altitude



Em noites de inversão térmica, a altitude é um factor pouco ou nada importante!

As razões prendem-se com a orografia do terreno! Nestes dias, os vales acumulam frio em detrimento das zonas elevadas na proximidade. O ar frio pode ser interpretado como um fluido que vai escoando para as zonas mais baixas. Numa noite propicia à inversão térmica, o ar frio mais denso, mantém-se à superfície e escoa para um vale ou bacia/cova.

Castelo branco é pouco propício a inversoes térmicas, encontra-se numa zona planaltica com falhas a oeste e a este para onde escoa algum ar frio. No caso da covilhã na zona do aerodromo reúne condições propicias para inversão térmica, pois está situado no local mais baixo da covilhã inserido na cova da beira! Permite que no aerodromo a 450m ocorra quase a mesma temperatura do que na parte alta da covilhã a 750m.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2010 às 22:47)

Vento nulo com 2.4ºC contra os 3.9ºC a 13m do solo noutro sensor.


----------



## godzila (28 Nov 2010 às 22:50)

godzila disse:


> o meu termometro macta actualmente -1ºC


 de momento -1,3ºC


----------



## GARFEL (28 Nov 2010 às 22:50)

Paulo H disse:


> Em noites de inversão térmica, a altitude é um factor pouco ou nada importante!
> 
> As razões prendem-se com a orografia do terreno! Nestes dias, os vales acumulam frio em detrimento das zonas elevadas na proximidade. O ar frio pode ser interpretado como um fluido que vai escoando para as zonas mais baixas. Numa noite propicia à inversão térmica, o ar frio mais denso, mantém-se à superfície e escoa para um vale ou bacia/cova.
> 
> Castelo branco é pouco propício a inversoes térmicas, encontra-se numa zona planaltica com falhas a oeste e a este para onde escoa algum ar frio. No caso da covilhã na zona do aerodromo reúne condições propicias para inversão térmica, pois está situado no local mais baixo da covilhã inserido na cova da beira! Permite que no aerodromo a 450m ocorra quase a mesma temperatura do que na parte alta da covilhã a 750m.



ora nem mais
boa explicação


----------



## Brigantia (28 Nov 2010 às 22:51)

Bragança estação do IPB: -3ºC


----------



## Z13 (28 Nov 2010 às 22:52)

Por aqui já registo *-3,0ºC*


Por este andar vou bater os -5,3ºC da madrugada de ontem....


----------



## FRibeiro (28 Nov 2010 às 22:52)

Aqui a temperatura anda num sobe e desce...Tanto vai aos 4.5ºC como desce aos 3.0ºC
Neste momento 3.4ºC e céu limpo!


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Nov 2010 às 23:14)

dia de sol e frio por estes lados com uma minima de -0.3ºC e uma maxima de 10.4ºC... 

actualmente: 
esta tudo calmo, ceu limpo sem vento e com a temperatura a descer lentamente... sigo com 2.9ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Nov 2010 às 23:25)

Depois de a temperatura já ter ido até aos *0.6ºC*, tendo sido esta a nova mínima, agora subiu até aos *2.4ºC*.


O céu aparentemente está limpo e o vento sopra fraco.


----------



## jPdF (28 Nov 2010 às 23:39)

*Viseu:*
*2.4ºC*
Céu aparentemente limpo.

(Desde as 20h00 já variou entre as 1.8ºC e 4.1ºC)


----------



## Pek (28 Nov 2010 às 23:40)

Norte de Portugal ontem








 Agora mesmo:

- Mahide (Aliste, 823 m.):..... -9,5 ºC (23:30 horas)
- Porto (Sanabria, 1190 m.):. -8,0 ºC (23:00 horas)


----------



## vinc7e (28 Nov 2010 às 23:48)

Pek disse:


> Norte de Portugal ontem



Nos próximos dias vai estar mais pintado de branco


----------



## Pek (28 Nov 2010 às 23:49)

vinc7e disse:


> Nos próximos dias vai estar mais pintado de branco


----------



## Z13 (29 Nov 2010 às 00:16)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Hoje percebe-se facilmente o comportamento da estação meteorológica de Mogadouro, que a 770mts de altitude, é a mais quente de Trás-os-Montes:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...acao-meteorologica-de-mogadouro-i-m-4924.html


----------



## Z13 (29 Nov 2010 às 00:20)

Caros amigos, despeço-me com *-4,0ºC*


Que amanhã seja um grande dia para todos...


----------



## VILA REAL (29 Nov 2010 às 00:41)

Despeço-me com -1,1º (zona abrigada na cidade) e céu limpo.
Será que nesta madrugada vou bater o recorde de ontem (-2,0º)?


----------



## bartotaveira (29 Nov 2010 às 00:50)

Z13 disse:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Realmente é curioso!

A esta hora a minha estação (770m) marca -1,2ºC, enquanto que a estação mais próxima, em Chaves, já marcava -2,3ºC às 23h, estando a uma altitude muito menor...

O local onde está a minha estação não é propício a inversões térmicas ainda para mais a estação está instala no telhado a 12m de altura.

Fiquem bem.

P.S. alguém sabe se a Davis tem um sensor de temperatura que transmita para a consola de uma Vantage VUE?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Nov 2010 às 01:15)

Boa noite hj fui ate bragança linda cidade!
registos de temperatura!
10horas-valongo 0ºc Nevoeiro
12horas-amarante 1ºc Nevoeiro
14horas-vila real 5ºc ceu limpo
15horas-zona de mirandela 8ºc ceu limpo
16:15-alto de rossas 3ºc ceu limpo
16:30-bragança castelo 4ºc ceu limpo
18:00-bragança 0ºc  ceu limpo
19:30-alto espinho -2ºc ceu limpo
20:30-valongo 2.5ºc ceu limpo

do castelo de bragança dava para ver sanabria com boa acumulaçao de neve!


----------



## bartotaveira (29 Nov 2010 às 01:28)

Por aqui a temperatura está a cair a bom ritmo.

-2.4ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Nov 2010 às 01:34)

Z13 disse:


> Hoje percebe-se facilmente o comportamento da estação meteorológica de Mogadouro, que a 770mts de altitude, é a mais quente de Trás-os-Montes:


Só uma "achega"
A estação de Montalegre fica acima dos 900 mts (quase 1000 mts) de altitude e está bem dentro dos negativos. É provavelmente a Vila com as médias mais baixas de Trás-os-Montes (não necessariamente com os mínimos históricos)

Que tenham sorte aí pelo interior...fotos é o que se quer!


----------



## FRibeiro (29 Nov 2010 às 02:03)

Ceu estrelado!
0.9ºC


----------



## Paulo H (29 Nov 2010 às 03:48)

Está o céu 90% encoberto, vento fraco, 73%HR e 0C!

Acredito que lá pras 6h, já deve haver alguma novidade..


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2010 às 07:03)

Frio completamente instalado no interior norte e centro.


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Nov 2010 às 07:07)

Bom dia!

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Temperatura: *3.0ºC*.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Nov 2010 às 07:33)

bom dia 
por aqui o dia chega com ceu muito nublado, com algum vento tambem. a temperatura subiu durante a noite, sigo com 4.1ºC depois de uma minima de 1.7ºC


----------



## jPdF (29 Nov 2010 às 07:39)

Em viseu microflocos..j


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2010 às 07:50)

A Gralheira (1100m), na serra de Montemuro, à espera de se cobrir de branco.

Para já apenas gelo.


----------



## HotSpot (29 Nov 2010 às 08:19)

A Davis do I.P. Bragança teve uma mínima de *-6.2ºC*


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2010 às 08:23)

Bom dia

A minha estação registou  de mínima- 4.6ºC 

VENHA A NEVE

Por gora -3.5ºC


----------



## Teles (29 Nov 2010 às 08:26)

Boas .não estou certo mas parece que Neva na covilhã


----------



## Silknet (29 Nov 2010 às 08:27)

Em Viseu já vi um floco tímido!


----------



## Tiagofsky (29 Nov 2010 às 08:30)

Teles disse:


> Boas .não estou certo mas parece que Neva na covilhã



Pela webcam do Spiritmind, se ainda não neva, vai começar em breve porque já está lá o lençol bem visivel!

Um abraço e a todos o início de uma excelente semana!!


----------



## Brigantia (29 Nov 2010 às 08:32)

MSantos disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> A minha estação registou  de mínima- 4.6ºC
> 
> ...



E venham as fotos para quem não pode estar hoje em Bragança ir matando as saudades


Segundo os modelos Bragança pode ter microflocos a partir das 14:00/15:00 e neve com acumululação a partir das 17:00/18:00.

Situação actual:
Bragança, IPB  -5ºC


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2010 às 08:33)

Bom dia 

Por aqui começam a cair uns flocos coisa pouca ainda


----------



## godzila (29 Nov 2010 às 08:34)

aqui o dia é de ceu nublado não neve por enquanto e a temperatura tb já não ajuda muito.
depis da minima ter atingido os -1,6ºC agora o termoetro regista 2,1ºC
estou a ficar deprimido.


----------



## cova beira (29 Nov 2010 às 08:35)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Pela webcam do Spiritmind, se ainda não neva, vai começar em breve porque já está lá o lençol bem visivel!
> 
> Um abraço e a todos o início de uma excelente semana!!



confirma-se começa a nevar na cova da beira no vale a temperatura ainda deve estar negativa a cota deve rodar as 400 metros


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2010 às 08:39)

Brigantia disse:


> E venham as fotos para quem não pode estar hoje em Bragança ir matando as saudades
> 
> 
> Segundo os modelos Bragança pode ter microflocos a partir das 14:00/15:00 e neve com acumululação a partir das 17:00/18:00.
> ...



Esperemos que sim, quanto às fotos vou tirar algumas se se confirmar a neve

O céu para já não está muito prometedor, mas ainda é cedo, sigo com -3.3ºC


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2010 às 08:43)

Cai uma neve muito fina imperceptível nas fotos, a precipitação ainda é pouca.


----------



## Teles (29 Nov 2010 às 08:51)

Boas, spiritmind espero que venha precipitação com força para a Covilhã  para vermos umas boas fotos


----------



## godzila (29 Nov 2010 às 09:11)

neva fortemente aqui


----------



## cova beira (29 Nov 2010 às 09:13)

godzila disse:


> neva fortemente aqui



esta a acumular?


----------



## CSOF (29 Nov 2010 às 09:14)

Bom dia, por aqui a mínima de -2ºC, com céu encoberto


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2010 às 09:16)

Pela Covilhã já neva e começa a acumular nos telhados


----------



## godzila (29 Nov 2010 às 09:26)

aqui esta a minha primeira foto espero que neve mais para eu tirar mais fotos e melhores que esta


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2010 às 09:30)

Espectáculo Godzila

Partilha a neve com o pessoal, não a queiras só para ti


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2010 às 09:31)

http://www.asestrela.org/webcam/cam1.php#

Neva !!!


----------



## rochas (29 Nov 2010 às 09:32)

Boas, 
Aqui por Oleiros já estão a cair alguns flocos  . 

Sigo com 1 grau. 

cumps
prochas


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2010 às 09:37)

Foto de a pouco agora já acumula


----------



## Mix (29 Nov 2010 às 09:37)

Boas.. 

Por aqui começou a chover por volta das 7h30m.. 

Nada de neve, apenas chuva.. 

E em cernache e na lousa, como está isso ?


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2010 às 09:41)

Pequeno vídeo


----------



## DMartins (29 Nov 2010 às 09:44)

spiritmind disse:


> Pequeno vídeo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v50HbQp-S7M



Ela aí está! 
Parabéns.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2010 às 09:47)

E em Manteigas tb:

http://weather.no.sapo.pt/webcam.html


----------



## Weatherman (29 Nov 2010 às 09:49)

Bom dia começou a nevar em covas uma aldeia do concelho de vouzela em plena serra do caramulo


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2010 às 09:55)

Mais uma foto


----------



## Sirilo (29 Nov 2010 às 10:04)

Em Vale Formoso - Covilhã 520 m também neva!!!


----------



## RaFa (29 Nov 2010 às 10:08)

Em Seia ainda não chove nem neva.. 

http://rcswebcam.no-ip.info/axis-cg...te=1&text=1&textstring=Seia e Aldeia da Serra


----------



## VILA REAL (29 Nov 2010 às 10:08)

Esta noite registei -1,8º.
Às 9:30 estavam 1,9º. Céu cinzento com nuvens baixas.


----------



## godzila (29 Nov 2010 às 10:12)

ora aqui está o meu trimeiro video.


----------



## Silknet (29 Nov 2010 às 10:12)

Em Viseu já "cheira" a neve mas por enquanto apenas uns microflocos!


----------



## dahon (29 Nov 2010 às 10:15)

Estou em víagem de viseu/coimbra e está a cair agua-neve e penacova.
(Post escrito a partir do telemovel) 
Cumps.


----------



## cova beira (29 Nov 2010 às 10:16)

algo muito estranho se esta a passar vim agora do fundão cerca de 12 km a sul da covilha e ja esta coberto de neve em zonas que rondam os 400 metros por aqui a 600 ate agua neve caí


----------



## Serrano (29 Nov 2010 às 10:23)

Eu estou fora da região, mas via telefone disseram-me agora que neva com intensidade no Sarzedo, com o branco a notar-se já em quase todos os terrenos, registando-se uma temperatura de 0.5ºC. E eu a ver chover no Barreiro...


----------



## cova beira (29 Nov 2010 às 10:29)

isto ta a ser uma bela desilusão o fundão tem mais neve que o monte aqui ao lado que tem cerca de 900 metros


----------



## jPdF (29 Nov 2010 às 10:30)

Tondela, Viseu - 300m

Começa agora precipitação a sério.
De dento parece só água no estado líquido.
Já vou la fora ver!


----------



## Paulo H (29 Nov 2010 às 10:32)

cova beira disse:


> algo muito estranho se esta a passar vim agora do fundão cerca de 12 km a sul da covilha e ja esta coberto de neve em zonas que rondam os 400 metros por aqui a 600 ate agua neve caí



Por aqui, apenas chove e muito ..

Começou a choviscar por volta das 8h30. Às 9h30 ainda fui à parte mais alta da cidade no castelo (489m), mas apenas chuva! 

Começou algo tarde, já com a %HR em alta e em altura ainda não havia talvez frio suficiente, embora se tenha chegado aos 0C na cidade (deve ter sido por uma unha negra.. ).


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2010 às 10:37)

Continua a nevar por aqui.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2010 às 10:38)

Neva também no Soito, Sabugal, embora ainda não acumule.







Link da webcam em directo.


----------



## Black_Heart (29 Nov 2010 às 10:38)

Aqui por volta dos 600m continua a nevar, mas em pouca quantidade. Ainda não há acumulação. Vamos ver....


----------



## actioman (29 Nov 2010 às 10:40)

Parabéns aos contemplados pelo branco e liondo elelmento .

Já deu para lavar a vista com os vosso preciosos registos! 

Spiritmind sabes se neva igualmente na parte baixa da cidade? 

Obrigado!


----------



## Fredous (29 Nov 2010 às 10:40)

Mix disse:


> Boas..
> 
> Por aqui começou a chover por volta das 7h30m..
> 
> ...




Lousã nada! começou a chover agora . Esteve bastante frio esta noite. Ainda não deve ser desta que cai branquinha por estes lados.


----------



## Paulo H (29 Nov 2010 às 10:46)

Segundo amigos meus, também nevava por volta das 8h00 em:

Soalheira (450-500m)
Alpedrinha / Póvoa da Atalaia (500m): sleet
Castelo Novo (550m)
Lardosa (450m): água/neve

Enfim aqui pertinho, a pouco mais de 18km..


----------



## Vince (29 Nov 2010 às 10:50)

*AVISO IP4*: 29-11-2010, 10:40, entre o Km 80+355 e o Km 86+460, zona da Campeã, queda de neve de fraca intensidade. Circule com precaução
AE TRANSMONTANA


----------



## cova beira (29 Nov 2010 às 10:52)

Paulo H disse:


> Segundo amigos meus, também nevava por volta das 8h00 em:
> 
> Soalheira (450-500m)
> Alpedrinha / Póvoa da Atalaia (500m): sleet
> ...



tu que deves conhecer a zona imagina estar a acumular no fundão e na covilha a cair agua neve


----------



## excalibas (29 Nov 2010 às 10:52)

Segundo os meus pais, por volta das 9 da manhã estava a nevar na minha aldeia a 20 km da Covilhã a cerca de 500m de altitude mas sem acumulação.
Aqui por Bragança o sol decidiu fazer uma visita pela primeira vez esta manhã.
Vamos com -1ºC...


----------



## PauloSR (29 Nov 2010 às 10:56)

Belas imagens... Parabéns aos felizardos


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2010 às 10:59)

Acessos à Torre cortados ao trânsito.






E a EA não vai de modos.
Estrada para a Totte cortada até dia 1 de Dezembro ao meio dia.


----------



## granizus (29 Nov 2010 às 11:03)

Boas  Parabéns aoc contelmplados com a neve e esta semana promete, de facto. venham mais imagens


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2010 às 11:05)

cova beira disse:


> tu que deves conhecer a zona imagina estar a acumular no fundão e na covilha a cair agua neve



Na parte alta da cidade esta a acumular  vem cá para cima


----------



## nipnip (29 Nov 2010 às 11:23)

Loureiro, concelho de Peso da Régua, está a nevar com fraca intensidade a uma altitude de +/- 600 m.


----------



## Z13 (29 Nov 2010 às 11:24)

Aristocrata disse:


> A estação de Montalegre fica acima dos 900 mts (quase 1000 mts) de altitude e está bem dentro dos negativos. É provavelmente a Vila com as médias mais baixas de Trás-os-Montes (não necessariamente com os mínimos históricos)




Completamente de acordo! Mas Montalegre fica num zona planáltica bem mais baixa do que as serras que a circundam (Larouco, Gerês e Barroso) e em Mogadouro a estação fica na zona mais alta daquela zona, pelo que o ar frio escoa para longe dali, por isso mesmo sendo uma das estações do IM que ficam a maior altitude aqui na região em noites como a última é das menos frias!


----------



## jPdF (29 Nov 2010 às 11:25)

Tondela, Viseu
É so mesmo água que cai aqui apesar a temp. estar nos 2.5ºC.

Serra do Caramulo:
Neve com intensidade a partir da localidade de Figueiral (450m), para quem sobe a partir do Campo de Besteiros.
Acumula nas partes superiores da Vila do Caramulo (850m) e em Monteteso e Varzielas(800m)!


----------



## VILA REAL (29 Nov 2010 às 11:27)

No aeródromo de Vila Real já neva.
Na cidade ainda não


----------



## Z13 (29 Nov 2010 às 11:30)

Parabéns aos contemplados!

Por aqui ainda nublado por nuvens altas com *1,1ºC* e *61%* de HR


A mínima ficou em *-6,3ºC* a mais baixa da época!



Tirem fotos e mantenha o pessoal informado!


----------



## VILA REAL (29 Nov 2010 às 11:36)

Começou a nevar em Vila Real.


----------



## godzila (29 Nov 2010 às 11:37)

por aqui continua a nevar ora mais ora menos, mas ainda não parou.
é penaé não acomular.
a temperatura ainda está bem fria tenho 1,2ºC


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2010 às 11:38)

Também já acumula na aldeia da Gralheira.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Nov 2010 às 11:39)

VILA REAL disse:


> Começou a nevar em Vila Real.



boas qual e a temperatura que tens???


----------



## tigre astuto (29 Nov 2010 às 11:39)

off toppic 

gostava de colocar umas fotos  alguem me pode explicar como 

obrigado


----------



## Pek (29 Nov 2010 às 11:40)

Mínimas de hoje:

Mahide (Aliste):..... -12,3 ºC
Porto (Sanabria):... -8,9 ºC (mínima horária)


 Porto

29/11/2010 12:00 	-1,6
29/11/2010 11:00 	-2,4
29/11/2010 10:00 	-2,9
29/11/2010 09:00 	-5,1
29/11/2010 08:00 	-6,7
*29/11/2010 07:00 	-8,9*
29/11/2010 06:00 	-8,2
29/11/2010 05:00 	-8,0
29/11/2010 04:00 	-8,0
29/11/2010 03:00 	-7,3
29/11/2010 02:00 	-7,4
29/11/2010 01:00 	-5,6
29/11/2010 00:00 	-8,0
28/11/2010 23:00 	-6,7
28/11/2010 22:00 	-6,8
28/11/2010 21:00 	-6,6
28/11/2010 20:00 	-5,6
28/11/2010 19:00 	-4,5

Boa sorte a todos!!


----------



## ppereira (29 Nov 2010 às 11:40)

pelas webcam da covilhã e de manteigas parece que na zona da serra da estrela continua a nevar bem.
contudo não há mais notícias da cova da beira, loriga, guarda e seia...também neva por aí?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Nov 2010 às 11:42)

vejam web cam de campea esta a nevar muito mesmo!!!!


----------



## VILA REAL (29 Nov 2010 às 11:43)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> boas qual e a temperatura que tens???



Estou no trabalho mas liguei agora para casa e estão 3º.
Tenho o termómetro em zona abrigada e numa varanda.

Abraço.


----------



## Ronny (29 Nov 2010 às 11:45)

Neva com alguma intensidade em Lamego..


----------



## lsalvador (29 Nov 2010 às 11:46)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> vejam web cam de campea esta a nevar muito mesmo!!!!



Link ?


----------



## Silknet (29 Nov 2010 às 11:47)

Bem parece que vai bater de raspão por terras de Viriato...


----------



## Z13 (29 Nov 2010 às 11:48)

lsalvador disse:


> Link ?



http://www.estradas.pt/


----------



## lsalvador (29 Nov 2010 às 11:48)

Z13 disse:


> http://www.estradas.pt/


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2010 às 11:48)

lsalvador disse:


> Link ?



http://www.estradas.pt/


----------



## godzila (29 Nov 2010 às 11:49)

tigre astuto disse:


> off toppic
> 
> gostava de colocar umas fotos  alguem me pode explicar como
> 
> obrigado








clica em procurar.
depois abre a imagem que quer.
de seguida clica em 
host it!
vai abrir uma nova janela onde ira surgir a sua foto, e ao lado ade ter o URL
copia o url e vai colalo numa janela que se abre ao clicar no icon de inserir imagem.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Nov 2010 às 11:51)

lsalvador disse:


> Link ?



www.estradas.pt


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Nov 2010 às 11:51)

Nas câmaras das Estradas de Portugal vê-se que já neva bem no nó da A24 em Vila Real...por aqui vamos aguardando com tranquilidade!


----------



## Ronny (29 Nov 2010 às 11:56)

Começa a acumular..


----------



## nipnip (29 Nov 2010 às 11:56)

por aqui aumentou francamente de intensidade e já começa a ter uma acumulação bem visível.

quanto a temperatura registo cerca de 1,5ºC


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Nov 2010 às 11:56)

Confirmado, a minha irmã ligou-me e disee-me que neva bem em Lamego!


----------



## Profetaa (29 Nov 2010 às 11:59)

Segundo familiares tambem já neva em Lamego desde há cerca de 15 minutos...

E em Oliveira de Frades tambem


----------



## RaFa (29 Nov 2010 às 12:04)

Em Seia continuamos a "seco" 
Não chove nem neva e até há sol 

http://rcswebcam.no-ip.info/axis-cg...te=1&text=1&textstring=Seia e Aldeia da Serra


----------



## bartotaveira (29 Nov 2010 às 12:09)

Boas.

Por aqui começou a nevar agora mesmo. 


Fiquem bem.


----------



## *Dave* (29 Nov 2010 às 12:20)

Na Covilhã já neva....


----------



## tiaguh7 (29 Nov 2010 às 12:22)

impressão minha ou a temperatura em Bragança esta a subir demasiado e depressa?


----------



## Trapalhadas (29 Nov 2010 às 12:23)

A webcam instalada na pousada S Lourenço em Manteigas explica bem a situação actual 

http://www.asestrela.org/webcam/#


----------



## JCARL (29 Nov 2010 às 12:26)

Z13 disse:


> http://www.estradas.pt/



Outro site com dados quase em tempo real:
A23 - Auto-Estrada da Beira Interior
Link: http://www.scutvias.pt
Opção: Clicar no Mapa e escolher "Metereologia" (meteorologia)


----------



## nipnip (29 Nov 2010 às 12:28)

Por aqui a temperatura desceu até aos 0ºC e continuar a nevar com intensidade.

O estado actual da situação é o seguinte:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lsalvador (29 Nov 2010 às 12:28)

RaFa disse:


> Em Seia continuamos a "seco"
> Não chove nem neva e até há sol
> 
> http://rcswebcam.no-ip.info/axis-cg...te=1&text=1&textstring=Seia e Aldeia da Serra



Qual é o site? sem ser o link directo para a webcam


----------



## CSOF (29 Nov 2010 às 12:28)

Começou a nevar por aqui


----------



## ppereira (29 Nov 2010 às 12:29)

A webcam instalada na pousada S Lourenço em Manteigas explica bem a situação actual 

http://www.asestrela.org/webcam/#[/QUOTE]

pois... por essas altitudes durante a próxima semana vai ser difícil ver alguma coisa.

na A23, junto da guarda também já há aviso de neve....vai ser um dia bom para circular nas estradas do centro e norte  

pena ser segunda...não dá para ir ver ao vivo


----------



## CSOF (29 Nov 2010 às 12:29)

ainda é uma neve muito miúda. e ainda é fraca


----------



## RaFa (29 Nov 2010 às 12:31)

lsalvador disse:


> Qual é o site? sem ser o link directo para a webcam



http://rcs.fm/


----------



## VILA REAL (29 Nov 2010 às 12:37)

Continua a nevar em Vila Real (sem acumulação).
Umas vezes parece que vai parar... e depois recomeça.


----------



## tiaguh7 (29 Nov 2010 às 12:44)

a zona da campeã já começa a acumular bem


----------



## cova beira (29 Nov 2010 às 12:46)

por aqui esperava-se muito mais depois de se terem atingido -4 no aeródromo da covilha continua a nevar mas sem acumulaçao está a acumular aos 650 metros e muito pouco


----------



## F_R (29 Nov 2010 às 12:55)

Boas pessoal

Parabéns aos que já viram o elemento branco a cair

E não se esqueçam de ir actualizando com fotos e videos


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2010 às 12:56)

Situação Actual 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ppereira (29 Nov 2010 às 12:58)

cova beira disse:


> por aqui esperava-se muito mais depois de se terem atingido -4 no aeródromo da covilha continua a nevar mas sem acumulaçao está a acumular aos 650 metros e muito pouco



não é so na cova da beira o nordeste transmontano também está com temperaturas acima de 0º, aliás no IM às 12h00 apenas penhas douradas, trancoso e guarda estavam com temperturas abaixo dos 0º.

mas para a tarde, com a descida das temps isto promete, tem é que haver precipitação


----------



## bartotaveira (29 Nov 2010 às 13:06)

Aqui continuamos com temperatura negativa, -0,3ºC, mas neva com pouca intensidade e sem acumulação....


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2010 às 13:15)

Neva agora com muita intensidade na Gralheira.







A N321 se ainda não foi cortada, pouco deve faltar.
Adivinham-se problemas na A24.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2010 às 13:24)

*Neve corta estradas e fecha escolas*



> A neve que está, esta segunda-feira, a cair nas zonas mais altas da Beira Interior já obrigou ao corte de várias estradas e ao fecho das escolas do concelho de Tarouca e da zona do Caramulo, no distrito de Viseu.
> 
> Por precaução, os responsáveis dos estabelecimentos de ensino decidiram enviar os alunos para casa por receio que as condições se agravem à tarde.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronny (29 Nov 2010 às 13:41)

Por aqui continua a nevar com bastante intensidade.. já existe boa acumulação em vários locais..
Sigo com -0.1.
As escolas vão fechar de tarde.


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2010 às 13:52)

Mais 2 fotos 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CSOF (29 Nov 2010 às 14:04)

Por aqui ja se nota em zonas rurais, continua a nevar com alguma intensidade


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2010 às 14:07)

Aqui em Bragança ainda estamos à espera da precipitação, mas segundo o satélite parece-me que não deverá demorar muito a chegar

A temperatura está um pouco alta para a neve, 2.5ºC...


----------



## godzila (29 Nov 2010 às 14:07)

mais un video


----------



## RaFa (29 Nov 2010 às 14:14)

Em Seia, 5º C e chuva. Mais uma vez Seia não faz parte do roteiro da neve


----------



## rozzo (29 Nov 2010 às 14:16)

RaFa disse:


> Em Seia, 5º C e chuva. Mais uma vez Seia não faz parte do roteiro da neve



Entrada meio de Sul/Sudoeste, lixada para essa encosta, por causa do Fohen..
Chegou a nevar em Loriga?


----------



## FRibeiro (29 Nov 2010 às 14:17)

Por Castelo Branco continua um chuvisco reduzido!
A temperatura está nos 4.3ºC

godzila aí continua a nevar?
Pela webcam do spiritmind está a nevar com flocos grandes de novo na Covilhã


----------



## godzila (29 Nov 2010 às 14:22)

sim continua e agora acomula bem.
já está tubo coberto do elemento branco.


----------



## tigre astuto (29 Nov 2010 às 14:23)

fotos é que era !!!


----------



## RaFa (29 Nov 2010 às 14:23)

rozzo disse:


> Entrada meio de Sul/Sudoeste, lixada para essa encosta, por causa do Fohen..
> Chegou a nevar em Loriga?



Pelo que se consta chegou a nevar mas não acumulou. A cota de acumulação para esta encosta deve rondar os 900m


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2010 às 14:24)

Boas tardes .

Muitos parabéns aos que foram contemplados hoje pelo manto branco .

Por aqui desde de manhã que vai caindo uma chuva muito gelada com ar de neve ,só que se esqueceu de pintar de branco ,vento moderado e frio,actual 3.7ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Nov 2010 às 14:26)

No nó da A24 em Vila real neva com intensidade, para não falar na Campeã que já está tudo branquinho!
Aqui já começo a stressar...tarda em cair algo do céu!


----------



## VILA REAL (29 Nov 2010 às 14:34)

Neva com bastante intensidade em Vila Real. Pena é a chuva que caiu no início e que está a dificultar a acumulação na cidade.


----------



## godzila (29 Nov 2010 às 14:35)

ora então ai vai a foto do costume com a bela da data no vidro do carro.





e uma foto do panorama da minha aldeia


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2010 às 14:37)

tigre astuto disse:


> fotos é que era !!!


----------



## Z13 (29 Nov 2010 às 14:41)

Grandes fotos!


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2010 às 14:43)

Z13 disse:


> Grandes fotos!



Já estou a desesperar, nunca mais é a nossa vez

Belas fotos Gogzila


----------



## rochas (29 Nov 2010 às 14:45)

Boas, 

Aqui por Oleiros a neve nem chegou a acumular, mas nas serras aqui a volta acumulou. 

http://jn.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=1723150

cumps


----------



## FRibeiro (29 Nov 2010 às 14:46)

Altamente!
Essas oliveiras cheias de neve, se há quem não apanhou a azeitona, agora fica toda queimada...
Continuem a partilhar para aqueles que não a chegaram a ver =P


----------



## ppereira (29 Nov 2010 às 14:47)

MSantos disse:


> Já estou a desesperar, nunca mais é a nossa vez
> 
> Belas fotos Gogzila



parece-me que em bragança só por volta das 15h00 (faltam 15 min)
mas depois é sem parar até ao próximo fds


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2010 às 14:55)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mjhb (29 Nov 2010 às 15:02)

De manhã ainda nevou, mas desde as 9h que chove ou neva por vezes com os aguaceiros mais fortes...

Actuais 5.2ºC e 82%HR.


----------



## VILA REAL (29 Nov 2010 às 15:05)

Parou...


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2010 às 15:11)

Nó da A24 com o IP4:







Campeã (IP4): 







Manteigas:


----------



## *Marta* (29 Nov 2010 às 15:20)

Aqui pela Guarda, começou a nevar cedinho, embora tenha intensificado por volta das 14.
As escolas encerraram na parte da tarde e começam a existir problemas do costume no trânsito, nas ruas que todos aqui já conhecemos: íngremes e de paralelo. Se alguém transitar na Guarda, aconselho o uso da VICEG e evitar, claramente, ruas inclinadas.
Estou com alguns problemas em carregar fotos, pelo que vou partilhar pelo Facebook do fórum!


----------



## Black_Heart (29 Nov 2010 às 15:23)

Boas pessoal. Aqui por volta dos 600m já começou a pintar os carros e os telhados (nada do outro mundo, mas uma pequena pintura).
Tentei subir até ao cimo da cidade, mas não me atrevi, havia muita neve na estrada (e fora dela) a partir do Pelourinho. Eu tirei umas fotos, mais logo já as ponho aqui. 
Os carros já mal andavam, sem exagero uns 2/3 cm de neve na estrada (ainda não tinha passado o limpa-neves) e a nevar com força.


----------



## excalibas (29 Nov 2010 às 15:28)

ppereira disse:


> parece-me que em bragança só por volta das 15h00 (faltam 15 min)
> mas depois é sem parar até ao próximo fds



Acho que a neve traz o relógio atrasado... 
São 15:30 e ainda nada aqui por Bragança...


----------



## PedroNTSantos (29 Nov 2010 às 15:28)

A queda de neve na Covilhã na reportagem da SIC:
http://sic.sapo.pt/online/video/inf...dade-na-serra-da-estrela29-11-2010-143831.htm


----------



## Xurro (29 Nov 2010 às 15:41)

Boa tarde a todos os membros do fórum!

Trajecto Alcains (Castelo Branco) - Covilhã (UBI) pela Estrada Nacional 18:
- temperatura medida através do termómetro do carro oscilou entre os 3ºC e os 0ºc;
- chuva desde Alcains até Soalheira;
- água-neve a partir da Soalheira;
- neve com acumulação a partir de Alpedrinha;
- Serra da Gardunha, a subir e a descer, coberta de neve;tractor a fazer de limpa neves;
- a partir do Hotel Príncipe da Beira água-neve novamente;
- na A23 até à Covilhã apenas chuva; vislumbra-se acumulação de neve nas encostas como já foi demonstrado por outros membros.

Cumprimentos


----------



## white_wolf (29 Nov 2010 às 15:51)

Boa tarde a todos.

Por informações de amigos meus que estão em Cinfães, a neve começou a cair por volta das 11h da manha,  com pouca acumulação na Vila, a serra de Montemuro está cortada ao transito desde o inicio da tarde.  Em fornelos, uma aldeia de cinfães, a neve começou a cair por volta da 1h da tarde, mas por pouco tempo, agora chuva miudinha,  mas com nuvens muito mas muito carregadas....  diz-se sentir uma sensação térmica bem agreste  Via telefone a pouco soube, tambem que em Castelo de Paiva, caía agua neve...
Pena ser 2ºf, pois estive la por essas zoans no weekend mas havera oportunidades futuras, pois isto ainda so ta a começar!! 

saudações


----------



## Mjhb (29 Nov 2010 às 15:54)

E vai chovendo moderadamente uma neve bem derretida com 5.0ºC.


----------



## godzila (29 Nov 2010 às 15:55)

a neve está de volta, agora mais fraca que á pouco mas contium á esera de ver tudo coberto de branco amanhã


----------



## cova beira (29 Nov 2010 às 15:55)

estive novamente no fundão e está lá a cair um grande nevão acumula inclusive nas estradas um fenomeno nada habitual já que na zona baixa da covilha não acumula  ainda mais estranho que na autoestrada mesmo ao lado cerca de 2 3 km não há nada 

o gfs  na run das 12 já recuou em relação ao frio a 850 vamos esperar que volte a recuar e o frio se aguente até á precipitação esta madrugada 

hirlam muito bom para a madrugada 







e aimda melhor para a manha 





muita discrepância com o gfs


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2010 às 15:57)

*Neve cortou estrada em Oleiros e fechou escolas em Viseu e na Guarda*



> A estrada nacional 351, no concelho de Oleiros, distrito de Castelo Branco, está encerrada devido à queda de neve na região. Em Viseu, as escolas mandaram os alunos para casa depois do almoço por precaução. Também na Guarda as aulas foram suspensas.
> 
> A neve levou ao encerramento da Estrada Nacional 351, no concelho de Oleiros, entre os quilómetros 19 e 29, na zona da localidade de Isna, segundo disse ao JN fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Castelo Branco.
> 
> ...



in: JN


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Nov 2010 às 15:57)

Em Bragança não ata nem desata...


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2010 às 16:03)

Por aqui continua a nevar com a temperatura fixa nos 0.5ºc e ainda bem, já devo ter uns 10cm de acumulação


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2010 às 16:05)

Actualização das 15h:







Campeã, IP4, há instantes:


----------



## cova beira (29 Nov 2010 às 16:07)

eu coloco estes mapas aqui porque me parece importante para o pessoal do seguimento nesta altura

ukmo nova actualização e o frio não cede tal como o hirlam


----------



## PedroNTSantos (29 Nov 2010 às 16:13)

cova beira disse:


> estive novamente no fundão e está lá a cair um grande nevão acumula inclusive nas estradas um fenomeno nada habitual já que na zona baixa da covilha não acumula  ainda mais estranho que na autoestrada mesmo ao lado cerca de 2, 3 km não há nada



Acumular a 450 m no Fundão e não a 450 m na Covilhã, 17 km a Norte, não é comum, mas, como se vê, não impossível! Poderá ter a ver com uma maior precipitação, no Fundão, nas horas iniciais do evento (quando havia mais frio instalado à superfície e em altura).

De qualquer forma, a Covilhã parece-me ter uma boa acumulação acima dos 600 m e, a 750 m, o Spiritmind já relata perto de 10 cm! Inédito, tanto quanto me recordo, e já lá vão 37 anos, em Novembro.


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Nov 2010 às 16:14)

Se não me engano já está a cair na Serra da Nogueira , pela cor...assim espero!


----------



## CSOF (29 Nov 2010 às 16:15)

aqui a neve não pára de cair, já muita acumulação


----------



## VILA REAL (29 Nov 2010 às 16:19)

IP4 e A24 condicionadas devido à neve.
Estrada Nacional 101 Mesão Frio e EN 322 Campeã - Mondim de Basto cortadas

Escolas de Boticas encerraram depois de almoço, esta é uma consequência da neve.

Estrada Regional 311 está cortada ente os km 49 e 54, no concelho de Boticas.

Reitor decreta tolerância de ponto na UTAD devido às condições climatéricas!

Cai agora água-neve


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2010 às 16:19)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> De qualquer forma, a Covilhã parece-me ter uma boa acumulação acima dos 600 m e, a 750 m, o Spiritmind já relata perto de 10 cm! Inédito, tanto quanto me recordo, e já lá vão 37 anos, em Novembro.



Há mais neve que em 29 de Novembro de 2008?


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2010 às 16:21)

AnDré disse:


> Há mais neve que em 29 de Novembro de 2008?



sim André sem dúvida pelo menos a 750m pois nesse registo fotográfico a maior parte das fotos foram tiradas a 1000m no parque do pião


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2010 às 16:22)

Por aqui muito menos, aliás, nenhuma !!!


----------



## vitamos (29 Nov 2010 às 16:24)

VILA REAL disse:


> Reitor decreta tolerância de ponto na UTAD devido às *condições climatéricas*!



Nunca é demais corrigir: 

Não existem condições climatéricas... O termo correcto é condições meteorológicas. Se o tema fosse climatologia então seria Condições climáticas.

O "Climatério" é outra história que nada tem a ver com meteorologia


----------



## bartotaveira (29 Nov 2010 às 16:31)

Boas.

Por aqui começou a nevar às 12h, com períodos de neve forte, e ainda não parou. A acumulação já se faz notar.

A temperatura máxima que registei ficou nos *0ºC* 

Actuais: *-1,2ºC*
HR: *96%* 


Aqui ficam umas fotos:











A temperatura está difícil de suportar e aindei até agora a trabalhar no exterior..

Pena a HR estar quase nos 100%...


Fiquem bem.


----------



## Mix (29 Nov 2010 às 16:31)

Boas.. 

Estou neste momento na serra da melriça a 592m de altitude (concelho de vila de rei) e apenas chove com uma temperatura de 4ºC.. Muito nevoeiro e vento tambem.. 

Vou dar uma volta pela sertã e já dou mais novidades..


----------



## Mjhb (29 Nov 2010 às 16:34)

Já parou a precipitação, ficando agora o céu bem escuro, mas sem cortinas de chuva/neve à vista, com vento nulo e pressão nos 996hPa.

Actuais 4.8ºC(desce devagarinho) e 88%HR.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (29 Nov 2010 às 16:35)

AnDré disse:


> Há mais neve que em 29 de Novembro de 2008?



Olá André,

O Spiritmind, sortudo, que está lá, já respondeu por mim. Os meus relatos são indirectos, uma vez que estou no Algarve, através da família.

Quero apenas acrescentar que nesse evento de 2008, onde nevou bastante em Manteigas e em Loriga (tanto quanto me recordo), apenas bafejou as zonas mais altas da Covilhã...e, como disse o Spiritmind, sem esta acumulação. E ainda falta o resto da semana. Aguardemos...


----------



## VILA REAL (29 Nov 2010 às 16:35)

vitamos disse:


> Nunca é demais corrigir:
> 
> Não existem condições climatéricas... O termo correcto é condições meteorológicas. Se o tema fosse climatologia então seria Condições climáticas.
> 
> O "Climatério" é outra história que nada tem a ver com meteorologia



He he he, bem corrigido.
Limitei-me a retirar do aviso no facebook de uma radio de cá. Vou corrigi-los.


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Nov 2010 às 16:37)

Por aqui chove com *4.5ºC*.

Precipitação acumulada: *7.7 mm*.


----------



## Ronny (29 Nov 2010 às 16:41)

Por aqui continua a nevar bem e com boa acumulação.
Sigo com -0.2.


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2010 às 16:45)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Olá André,
> 
> O Spiritmind, sortudo, que está lá, já respondeu por mim. Os meus relatos são indirectos, uma vez que estou no Algarve, através da família.
> 
> Quero apenas acrescentar que nesse evento de 2008, onde nevou bastante em Manteigas e em Loriga (tanto quanto me recordo), apenas bafejou as zonas mais altas da Covilhã...e, como disse o Spiritmind, sem esta acumulação. E ainda falta o resto da semana. Aguardemos...



Pois já estive a ver. Desta vez a Covilhã teve mais sorte. 

---------------------

Na Gralheira a neve não pára.
As couves estão a ficar enterradas na neve.


----------



## Black_Heart (29 Nov 2010 às 16:45)

Não sei como está nas zonas mais altas, mas por aqui parou de nevar, caí uma chuva muito miudinha (infelizmente)...


----------



## Mjhb (29 Nov 2010 às 16:53)

Devagar devagarinho, mas desde que a chuva parou que a temperatura vai descendo nas caminhas... Ainda assim, não sei se.

Actuais 4.4ºC e 88%HR.


----------



## CidadeNeve (29 Nov 2010 às 17:08)

e então, isto pela noite melhora ou piora (neva mais ou neva menos)?


----------



## godzila (29 Nov 2010 às 17:09)

eu não sei mas para o costume isto está a correr muito bem, não tenho grande acomulação mas ten nevado todo o dia e a temperatura não foi alem do 1,4ºC agora já vai nos 0,6ºC
e a neve continua fraca mas continua espero por mais pela madrogada.


----------



## Vince (29 Nov 2010 às 17:15)

Campeã


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2010 às 17:16)

http://weather.no.sapo.pt/

Espectacular ambiente em Manteigas !!!


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Nov 2010 às 17:18)

Amigos tenho uma noticia para dar...Finalmente começa a nevar em Bragança!!!!


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2010 às 17:22)

Neva bem novamente


----------



## Ronny (29 Nov 2010 às 17:25)

Por aqui a cada minuto que passa mais anima..
E estou a prever que de noite vai animar ainda mais..


----------



## caramulo (29 Nov 2010 às 17:27)

Ronny disse:


> Por aqui a cada minuto que passa mais anima..
> E estou a prever que de noite vai animar ainda mais..



Desilusão total na Serra do Caramulo


----------



## ppereira (29 Nov 2010 às 17:29)

Vince disse:


> Campeã



embora não existam imagem, na A23 também só se circula numa faixa.

parece-me que em as condições estão mais ou menos como previam os modelos (com algumas excepções como são seia e loriga, mas estas entradas de sul já se sabe que não são benéficas para estas zonas).
por isso o melhor ainda está para vir (terça de madrugada).

começo é a perder as esperanças para o dia 1 (feriado com neve em abundância é que era)


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2010 às 17:30)

Por aqui 1,5ºC e neve fraca.


----------



## godzila (29 Nov 2010 às 17:33)

de momento 0.5ºC e neve muito forte.


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2010 às 17:33)

Duas fotografias desta tarde, de uma amiga minha de Arneirós, Lamego:





@Ana Cristina.





@Ana Cristina.


----------



## CSOF (29 Nov 2010 às 17:43)

continua a nevar, se bem com menos intensidade


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2010 às 17:44)

Neve moderada com flocos de tamanho médio e 1,3ºC.


----------



## VILA REAL (29 Nov 2010 às 17:44)

Volta a nevar em Vila Real. Já existe um pouco de acumulação nos telhados. Nos locais à volta já têm acumulação razoável. Espero que esta noite traga mais um pouco de neve. Não sei a temperatura pois ainda estou a trabalhar.


----------



## Fil (29 Nov 2010 às 17:48)

Neva com alguma intensidade agora, e com bastante vento. Temperatura actual de 1,4ºC.

Mínima de -4,2ºC e máxima de 2,6ºC.


----------



## godzila (29 Nov 2010 às 17:54)

continua a nevar e a acumular
isto promete


----------



## lsalvador (29 Nov 2010 às 17:55)

godzila disse:


> continua a nevar e a acumular
> isto promete



E fotos???? assim não vale


----------



## Brigantia (29 Nov 2010 às 18:02)

ferreira5 disse:


> Amigos tenho uma noticia para dar...Finalmente começa a nevar em Bragança!!!!





Tudo como foi modelado. Segundo GFS a neve começaria a cair em Bragança por volta das 17:00/18:00 horas. Em cheio


Venham daí as fotos para o pessoal que hoje não pode estar aí matar as saudades...


----------



## godzila (29 Nov 2010 às 18:04)

fotos agora só amanhã pois de noite não se ve nada lol


----------



## Snow (29 Nov 2010 às 18:08)

godzila disse:


> fotos agora só amanhã pois de noite não se ve nada lol



mas iso 0 está a subir ao longo do país, pelo que a cota de neve irá aumentar acima dos 700 - 800m, voltando a baixar amanha perto das 12h, aos 600m daqui para a frente só agua-neve, penso eu de que.


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2010 às 18:08)

Boa tarde/noite

Neva fraco agora em Bragança e já acumula sobre os carros

1ºC


----------



## godzila (29 Nov 2010 às 18:15)

Snow disse:


> mas iso 0 está a subir ao longo do país, pelo que a cota de neve irá aumentar acima dos 700 - 800m, voltando a baixar amanha perto das 12h, aos 600m daqui para a frente só agua-neve, penso eu de que.


não me contrariem que eu sou  lol
agora sim, é pena o iso subir pois vem mais agua de madrogada.
mas é indo e vendo e eu ainda vejo neve.
amanhã eu digo


----------



## Mjhb (29 Nov 2010 às 18:17)

Viseu hoje ficou muito mal por causa do vento da madrugada que fez em pouco mais de 2h subir a temperatura da mínima de 0.4ºC para 3.4ºC. Se não tivesse havido vento, imagino o que teria acontecido... 
Por Vila Chã de Sá, o céu mantém-se nublado e quase estático, com nuvens médias e baixas, mais escuras a Noroeste. O vento é fraco a nulo de Norte, e a pressão volta a descer para os 996hpa, depois de uma curta passagem pelos 997hPa.
A temperatura desce a pouco e pouco. A ver vamos...

Actuais 4.0ºC e 90%HR.


----------



## ppereira (29 Nov 2010 às 18:22)

na webcam da covilhã parece que está a nevar com intensidade, ou será chuva???

algum covilhanense conseque confirmar???


----------



## Roger24 (29 Nov 2010 às 18:27)

boas tardes eu sou da localidade de Valhelhas no concelho da Guarda para quem não conhece, hoje com as temperaturas baixas e claro com e evidente precipitação ao longo do dia caiu um imenso manto branco  foi um dia inteiro a cair o elemento branco, foi fantástico e o cenário ainda melhor . 
Continua muito  por aqui e segundo o meu carro há 1hora atrás registava   -0,5ºc, ou seja, a temperatura desceu porque por volta das 14:30min foi a hora que caiu neve com muita intensidade o meu carro registava 0,5ºc. Neste momento cai algum elemento branco mas muito fininho e pouquinho....
Já tenho belas fotos daqui... mais uns minutos e já as vou postar para que possam ver o cenário da tarde de hoje


----------



## Mjhb (29 Nov 2010 às 18:27)

Olhando para os dados da estação do spiritmind (0.7ºC)é lógico ser neve, e nota-se bem a cumulação do elemento branco. E nem julgo que passe a chuva amanhã, em princípio deverá ser neve, mas isto diz um leigo total como eu...


----------



## Brigantia (29 Nov 2010 às 18:28)

Algumas zonas de Bragança já estão abaixo de zero.
Bragnça, Samil: -0,1ºC

Malta e de neve como estamos?


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2010 às 18:29)

ppereira disse:


> na webcam da covilhã parece que está a nevar com intensidade, ou será chuva???
> 
> algum covilhanense conseque confirmar???



É neve muito fina e cai com alguma intensidade


----------



## Paulo H (29 Nov 2010 às 18:31)

Pedro disse:


> Viseu hoje ficou muito mal por causa do vento da madrugada que fez em pouco mais de 2h subir a temperatura da mínima de 0.4ºC para 3.4ºC. Se não tivesse havido vento, imagino o que teria acontecido...
> Por Vila Chã de Sá, o céu mantém-se nublado e quase estático, com nuvens médias e baixas, mais escuras a Noroeste. O vento é fraco a nulo de Norte, e a pressão volta a descer para os 996hpa, depois de uma curta passagem pelos 997hPa.
> A temperatura desce a pouco e pouco. A ver vamos...
> 
> Actuais 4.0ºC e 90%HR.



Pelo menos ainda viste neve!  Por aqui o que falhou foi mesmo a temperatura nos 850hPa, porque temperatura à superfície foi entre os 0C e os 3.8C (17h)!

Tou a ver que por aqui para nevar aos 400-500m tem de estar pelo menos -1C aos 850hPa, ou então, na encosta apropriada de uma serra. A 18km daqui nevou à mesma altitude. Pena, não foi desta, não tinha grandes espectativas, mas sabem como é aquele bichinho..  e então quando está quase todo o dia abaixo de 3C ainda enerva mais! Lol 

Parabéns aos contemplados, excelentes fotos!


----------



## ppereira (29 Nov 2010 às 18:35)

spiritmind disse:


> É neve muito fina e cai com alguma intensidade



ótimo, por uns instantes fiquei preocupado com a possibilidade de passar a chuva 

quanto a valhelhas, conheço bem e se está com muita neve imagino na estrada que sobe para a guarda (En18) que passa por famalicão da serra e vale de estrela.

costuma nevar muito nesse vale. A EN18 está transitável??


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2010 às 18:36)

Brigantia disse:


> Algumas zonas de Bragança já estão abaixo de zero.
> Bragnça, Samil: -0,1ºC
> 
> Malta e de neve como estamos?



Está a nevar fraco, e vai ser difícil acumular porque já está tudo molhado, pois tem estado a nevar com temperaturas positivas


----------



## Fil (29 Nov 2010 às 18:36)

Brigantia disse:


> Algumas zonas de Bragança já estão abaixo de zero.
> Bragnça, Samil: -0,1ºC
> 
> Malta e de neve como estamos?



Cai muito fraca e com flocos pequenos. Mas aqui na minha zona já há acumulação nos jardins, carros e passeios.

Temperatura actual de 0,2ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Nov 2010 às 18:37)

Boas!

Neve e frio, pode-se resumir assim o dia...

Dados actuais:

*Queda de neve*

*Temp: 0.2ºC
HR: 91%* A acumulação ainda é pequena, vamos ver o que a noite reserva...


----------



## bartotaveira (29 Nov 2010 às 18:39)

Por aqui há mais de uma hora que neva com intensidade.


Máxima de hoje: *0ºC* 
Mínima de hoje: *-3,3ºC*


Actuais: *-1,2ºC*
HR: *97%*

Mais umas fotos:
















Fiquem bem.


----------



## Nitrux (29 Nov 2010 às 18:39)

Hoje o dia foi decepcionante em Castro Daire. Por volta do meio dia, caíram uns flocos sem acumular. Até às 14h, caiu chuva com neve. Nessa hora, repetiu-se o que aconteceu às 12h, porém foi algo muito rápido.
Enquanto o dia não caiu, foi visível a acumulação na Serra do Montemuro. Aguardemos pelo o que irá acontecer durante a noite.


----------



## Serrano (29 Nov 2010 às 18:43)

Continuam as informações telefónicas do nevão no Sarzedo, onde há 5 a 10 cms dentro da localidade e 10 a 15 fora, incluindo a estrada Municipal, que já foi encerrada ao trânsito pela GNR. Que belas fotos estou eu a perder...


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Nov 2010 às 18:49)

boas

por aqui nada de neve mas sim chuvinha moderada e sem vento.  
a minima foi de 1.7C e uma maxima de 8.0ºC 

actuais: ceu muito nublado sem vento e com uma temperatura de 6.5ºC


----------



## Z13 (29 Nov 2010 às 18:55)

Neva fraquinho aqui pelo centro da cidade, com *+0,6ºC*


Extremos do dia: *-6,3ºC  +3,2ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (29 Nov 2010 às 18:56)

Nitrux disse:


> Hoje o dia foi decepcionante em Castro Daire. Por volta do meio dia, caíram uns flocos sem acumular. Até às 14h, caiu chuva com neve. Nessa hora, repetiu-se o que aconteceu às 12h, porém foi algo muito rápido.
> Enquanto o dia não caiu, foi visível a acumulação na Serra do Montemuro. Aguardemos pelo o que irá acontecer durante a noite.



As minhas boas vinda a mais um membro do distrito de Viseu.

---------------------------------
Por cá céu paradinho e temperatura estagnada assim como a pressão.

Actuais 3.9ºC e 91%HR.


----------



## caramulo (29 Nov 2010 às 18:57)

Continua a desilusão


----------



## rodrigom (29 Nov 2010 às 19:02)

caramulo disse:


> Continua a desilusão



Então?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2010 às 19:06)

Boas noites.

Tarde de aguaceiros e fria ...

Neste momento chove bem e vento moderado,actual 4.0ºC.

Miníma foi de 1.2ºC.


----------



## Ronny (29 Nov 2010 às 19:07)

Por aqui continua a nevar e estou com 0.2..
isto está a ficar muito parecide com o 10 de Janeiro.. se não melhor..


----------



## Mjhb (29 Nov 2010 às 19:08)

rodrigom disse:


> Então?



Não houve grande neve no Caramulo, mas no topo da parte da tarde só se via branco, nem pedaço de verde...

-----------------------
Tudo calmo, com uma precipitação total do dia de 1.7mm apenas.

Actual 3.8ºC.


----------



## caramulo (29 Nov 2010 às 19:11)

Sim.. no topo estava tudo branco... já não espero nada da madrugada.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Nov 2010 às 19:13)

caramulo disse:


> Sim.. no topo estava tudo branco... já não espero nada da madrugada.



Pois, não sei... De madrugada talvez o que faltaria seria precipitação, mas a previsão é de aguaceiros fortes. Mas, qual é a temperatura que tem?


----------



## Mjhb (29 Nov 2010 às 19:32)

E voltou de novo a chuva, que fez a temperatura subir para os dados de há 1h atrás. Agora, até que desça é um calvário.

Actuais 4.2ºC e 92%HR.


----------



## Black_Heart (29 Nov 2010 às 19:39)

Zona mais baixa,continua a água-neve.  Para esta zona, não acredito que volte a neve durante a madrugada


----------



## Snow (29 Nov 2010 às 19:42)

Black_Heart disse:


> Zona mais baixa,continua a água-neve.  Para esta zona, não acredito que volte a neve durante a madrugada



Estás a que altitude?


----------



## cova beira (29 Nov 2010 às 19:51)

Black_Heart disse:


> Zona mais baixa,continua a água-neve.  Para esta zona, não acredito que volte a neve durante a madrugada



a cota desceu ligeiramente aqui a 580 metros ja é mais neve do que agua precisávamos de menos meio grau


----------



## PedroNTSantos (29 Nov 2010 às 19:57)

cova beira disse:


> a cota desceu ligeiramente aqui a 580 metros ja é mais neve do que agua precisávamos de menos meio grau



À porta do Spiritmind, no Bairro Municipal, parece nevar copiosamente e embora só por umas décimas a temperatura tem vindo a descer dos 0,8ºC, em que esteve boa parte da tarde...


----------



## cova beira (29 Nov 2010 às 19:59)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> À porta do Spiritmind, no Bairro Municipal, parece nevar copiosamente e embora só por umas décimas a temperatura tem vindo a descer dos 0,8ºC, em que esteve boa parte da tarde...




e no aeródromo á uma hora tínhamos 0.9 está por um fio


----------



## Mjhb (29 Nov 2010 às 20:24)

Chove moderadamente com vento fraco de E.

Actuais 3.7ºC e 94%HR.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Nov 2010 às 20:38)

Atenção às linhas de instabilidade que se aproximam pelo atlântico que devem chegar de madrugada...







Parecem trazer actividade eléctrica e nos aguaceiros fortes a cota de neve pode cair abruptamente...


----------



## Mjhb (29 Nov 2010 às 20:41)

E vai chovendo com 4.0mm e 3.8ºC.


----------



## DRC (29 Nov 2010 às 20:51)

Segundo uma familiar o dia de hoje pelo Sabugal foi marcado pelas baixas temperaturas mas pela escassa precipitação que ocorreu sob a forma de neve mas sem acumulação.


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Nov 2010 às 20:58)

Por aqui continua nevar mas sem grande acumulação no entanto não deixa de ser um regalo para vista!


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2010 às 21:02)

ferreira5 disse:


> Por aqui continua nevar mas sem grande acumulação no entanto não deixa de ser um regalo para vista!



É um regalo para a vista, mas é uma pena  porque já algumas horas que está a nevar e a acumulação é muito escassa

Por agora 0.5ºC e vai neviscando...


----------



## jpaulov (29 Nov 2010 às 21:08)

MSantos disse:


> é um regalo para a vista, mas é uma pena  porque já algumas horas que está a nevar e a acumulação é muito escassa
> 
> Por agora 0.5ºC e vai neviscando...



nevar em Bragança?!...aqui pelo castelo está tudo bem "sequinho"!!


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Nov 2010 às 21:12)

Naevo disse:


> nevar em Bragança?!...aqui pelo castelo está tudo bem "sequinho"!!



Uma coisa é não acumular outra é nevar...e pelo menos onde eu moro está a nevar!


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2010 às 21:17)

Naevo disse:


> nevar em Bragança?!...aqui pelo castelo está tudo bem "sequinho"!!



Sim, está a nevar em Bragança, qual é o espanto? Neva desde as 17:30 aproximadamente, mas tem estado a nevar quase sempre fraco e no meu bairro apenas acumulou sobre os carros e em muito pouca quantidade...

A temperatura tem estado a baixar muito lentamente, neste momento registo 0.4ºC.


----------



## Roger24 (29 Nov 2010 às 21:20)

Pessoal não estou a conseguir colocar fotos no forum...  alguém me pode ajudar?
agradeço


----------



## Norther (29 Nov 2010 às 21:27)

Roger24 disse:


> Pessoal não estou a conseguir colocar fotos no forum...  alguém me pode ajudar?
> agradeço




Já somos 2


----------



## Brigantia (29 Nov 2010 às 21:27)

Pessoal de Bragança a precipitaçao deve aumentar  em breve







©  AEMET


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Nov 2010 às 21:41)

Está a nevar bem e começa a acumular nos passeios!


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2010 às 21:43)

Norther disse:


> Já somos 2



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2010 às 21:44)

0,0ºC e neve moderada. A relva e os telhados já estão a ficar brancos.


----------



## DRC (29 Nov 2010 às 21:47)

Alguém me sabe dizer se neva no Soito?
estou com problemas em aceder á webcam - http://soito.net/estacao/soito.html


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Nov 2010 às 21:48)

http://soito.linksys-cam.com/img/mjpeg.htm Este é o link directo para a webcam. Parece ter alguma acumulação no chão.


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Nov 2010 às 21:48)

Agora neva mesmo muito, mais meia hora assim e fica tudo pintado de branco!


----------



## DRC (29 Nov 2010 às 21:52)

SpiderVV disse:


> http://soito.linksys-cam.com/img/mjpeg.htm Este é o link directo para a webcam. Parece ter alguma acumulação no chão.



Obrigado.
não parece nevar por lá nem me parece haver acumulação.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Nov 2010 às 21:56)

DRC disse:


> Obrigado.
> não parece nevar por lá nem me parece haver acumulação.


No chão parece-me ver branco mas pronto. Até cheguei a editar o meu post depois de ver aquilo mas afinal não deve ser neve.


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2010 às 22:00)

Roger24 disse:


> Pessoal não estou a conseguir colocar fotos no forum...  alguém me pode ajudar?
> agradeço



 Como inserir imagens no forum

---------------

Quanto ao Soito, vi pela webcam, cair neve fraca durante toda a manhã e inicio de tarde. Depois deve ter passado a água neve, porque se viam cair flocos, mas a estrada e os carros estavam apenas molhados, sem qualquer acumulação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2010 às 22:00)

Boas,por aqui as ultimas horas foi de alguma chuva,agora fraca,actual 4.2ºC com 11.4mm.


----------



## Norther (29 Nov 2010 às 22:02)

boas a todos, deixo-vos umas fotos da parte mais alta da vila onde moro a 700m, Tortosendo, a 6 km da Covilhã onde esteve todo o dia a nevar, no centro da vila era água-neve.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Estas foi na zona alta da Covilhã a 800 metros, estádio Santos Pinto com uma bela acumulação 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Black_Heart (29 Nov 2010 às 22:02)

Snow disse:


> Estás a que altitude?



Estou nos 600m. Neste momento cai algo muito miudinho, que não consigo confirmar, mas parece-me chuva


----------



## DRC (29 Nov 2010 às 22:04)

SpiderVV disse:


> No chão parece-me ver branco mas pronto. Até cheguei a editar o meu post depois de ver aquilo mas afinal não deve ser neve.



Julgo que aquilo que se vê é a claridade de algum poste da luz no alcatrão da estrada. Se houvesse neve, aquele grande relvado em frente estaria branco e não parece.


----------



## Norther (29 Nov 2010 às 22:05)

Mário Barros disse:


> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html




obrigado pela informação


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Nov 2010 às 22:06)

Boas Noites!

Por aqui a chuva deu tréguas por agora. A temperatura está em ligeira subida, estando agora nos *4.5ºC *.

Precipitação até ao momento de *11.5 mm*.

Mínima de *0.9ºC* e máxima até agora de *4.8ºC*


----------



## Z13 (29 Nov 2010 às 22:06)

Por aqui continua a cair e, no meu quintal, já está tudo branquinho! 

*0,4ºC*


----------



## Roger24 (29 Nov 2010 às 22:10)

Aqui ficam algumas fotos da tarde de neve...


----------



## Norther (29 Nov 2010 às 22:14)

Roger24 disse:


> Aqui ficam algumas fotos da tarde de neve...




belas imagens, boa acumulação, a neve pintou de branco todo o vale glaciar


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2010 às 22:17)

Finalmente já está nevar e a acumular  bem em Bragança

0.2ºC


----------



## SocioMeteo (29 Nov 2010 às 22:18)

DRC disse:


> Julgo que aquilo que se vê é a claridade de algum poste da luz no alcatrão da estrada. Se houvesse neve, aquele grande relvado em frente estaria branco e não parece.



Talvez na serra dos Candeiros ou Montejunto a queda de neve seja possivel esta noite...


----------



## Roger24 (29 Nov 2010 às 22:19)

ppereira disse:


> ótimo, por uns instantes fiquei preocupado com a possibilidade de passar a chuva
> 
> quanto a valhelhas, conheço bem e se está com muita neve imagino na estrada que sobe para a guarda (En18) que passa por famalicão da serra e vale de estrela.
> 
> costuma nevar muito nesse vale. A EN18 está transitável??




esta com alguma acumulação do elemento branco mas não saí de Valhelhas,
mas posso dizer que quando neva nesta zona o transito fica complicado também devido há inclinação da mesma... mas também é costuma passar o limpa-neves mas hoje não foi o caso... já estou a colocar algumas fotos que tirei durante a tarde


----------



## Teles (29 Nov 2010 às 22:19)

Tenho as minhas duvidas que neve na serra dos Candeeiros só se for na parte de Aire


----------



## Pisfip (29 Nov 2010 às 22:27)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Talvez na serra dos Candeiros ou Montejunto a queda de neve seja possivel esta noite...



Bem perto do litoral a serra dos candeeiros.. Costumo sempre ir la dar uma volta e cada vez que vou nestas ocasiões..vejo sempre neve ou restos dela! Eheheh


----------



## Pisfip (29 Nov 2010 às 22:28)

Teles disse:


> Tenho as minhas duvidas que neve na serra dos Candeeiros só se for na parte de Aire



Em Alvados ou na serra de Sto. Antonio. Sao os pontos mais altos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2010 às 22:40)

Vim agora da rua de dar o giro com o quatro patas,vão caindo alguns aguaceiros frcos e nuvens baixas e com estrelas no céu ,actual 4.1ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Nov 2010 às 22:43)

A A24 está um caos em Vila Real!

http://www.estradas.pt/

Começam a entrar aguaceiros pelo litoral!


----------



## Roger24 (29 Nov 2010 às 22:46)

Como o pessoal gosta de ver paisagens magnificas e principalmente quando cai o elemento branco aqui estão mais algumas fotos da minha terra... a 530m de altitude não caiu muito mal foi um dia em cheio 


























prontos vejam que são magnificas e comentem


----------



## VILA REAL (29 Nov 2010 às 22:47)

Por aqui parou de nevar à 2 horas. Acumulação de uns 0,5cm.
Quanto à temperatura registo 1,5º.
Espero que durante a noite isto anime um pouco.


----------



## SocioMeteo (29 Nov 2010 às 22:49)

Pisfip disse:


> Bem perto do litoral a serra dos candeeiros.. Costumo sempre ir la dar uma volta e cada vez que vou nestas ocasiões..vejo sempre neve ou restos dela! Eheheh



sem duvida... ehehhehe e com os condições e modelos actuais penso que hoje a noite é possivel que acima dos 400 metros possa ocorrer percipitação em forma de neve... neste momento o Alcobaça está com 4,1º e Tomar com 5,3º a 400,500metros poderão estar perto de 2º graus ehehe se tivesse no teu lugar já estava la em cima na serra... 

Só uma questão estes fenomenos de frio em Portugal ocorrem sempre todos os 2,3,4  vezes por Inverno, em outros anos a neve costuma cair com frequencia no topo da serra??? acumula-se??? tirando obviamente os eventos de 2006 e 2007 onde nevou praticamente em toda a região Oeste e centro sul...


----------



## SocioMeteo (29 Nov 2010 às 22:50)

VILA REAL disse:


> Por aqui parou de nevar à 2 horas. Acumulação de uns 0,5cm.
> Quanto à temperatura registo 1,5º.
> Espero que durante a noite isto anime um pouco.



Tambem nevou em Guimarães hoje de manha...incrivel... quem me dera estar ai... fogo que sorte...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Nov 2010 às 22:52)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A A24 está um caos em Vila Real!
> 
> http://www.estradas.pt/
> 
> Começam a entrar aguaceiros pelo litoral!



mesmo  

acidente ou estrada cortada pela neve?


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2010 às 22:54)

SocioMeteo disse:


> sem duvida... ehehhehe e com os condições e modelos actuais penso que hoje a noite é possivel que acima dos 400 metros possa ocorrer percipitação em forma de neve... neste momento o Alcobaça está com 4,1º e Tomar com 5,3º a 400,500metros poderão estar perto de 2º graus ehehe se tivesse no teu lugar já estava la em cima na serra...
> 
> Só uma questão estes fenomenos de frio em Portugal ocorrem sempre todos os 2,3,4  vezes por Inverno, em outros anos a neve costuma cair com frequencia no topo da serra??? acumula-se??? tirando obviamente os eventos de 2006 e 2007 onde nevou praticamente em toda a região Oeste e centro sul...



Não é só o frio à superfície que conta, tem que haver frio em altitude para ser possível nevar, frio esse que não é muito por agora...

Esta conversa está off-topic, porque a Serra em questão não dica no interior Norte e Centro, vamos ajudar a moderação e falar dos assuntos nos tópicos respectivos


----------



## bartotaveira (29 Nov 2010 às 22:56)

Por aqui parou agora de nevar. Desde as 12h que, com mais ou menos intensidade, não parou de nevar.

Máxima de hoje: *0ºC* 
Mínima de hoje: *-3,3ºC*


Actuais: *-0,6ºC*
HR: *98%*

Como a temperatura está a subir, tive medo que de manha o nevão tivesse desaparecido, por isso saí para registar este evento. 

Peço desculpa, mas à noite com uma máquina fotográfica amadora e sem tripé é impossível tirar boas fotos




































Espero que a temperatura não suba muito para de manhã o cenário continuar assim. 


Fiquem bem.


----------



## Z13 (29 Nov 2010 às 22:57)

Isso é que é um nevão!!!

Obrigado pela partilha e pelo sacrifício de andar na rua a esta hora de máquina na mão!


----------



## stormy (29 Nov 2010 às 22:58)

SocioMeteo disse:


> sem duvida... ehehhehe e com os condições e modelos actuais penso que hoje a noite é possivel que acima dos 400 metros possa ocorrer percipitação em forma de neve... neste momento o Alcobaça está com 4,1º e Tomar com 5,3º a 400,500metros poderão estar perto de 2º graus ehehe se tivesse no teu lugar já estava la em cima na serra...
> 
> Só uma questão estes fenomenos de frio em Portugal ocorrem sempre todos os 2,3,4  vezes por Inverno, em outros anos a neve costuma cair com frequencia no topo da serra??? acumula-se??? tirando obviamente os eventos de 2006 e 2007 onde nevou praticamente em toda a região Oeste e centro sul...



O complexo das serras de aires, montejunto e candeeiros tem altitudes entre os 500 e os 700m....é relativamente normal a ocorrencia de cotas 600-800 todos os anos...embora mais em janeiro e fevereiro...pelo que sim...é plausivel que haja eventos de precipitação solida ou pelo menos formação de gelo todos os anos nessas areas

Há que ter em conta que as cidades que mencionaste estão em areas de inversão termica pelo que os valores registrados não servem para induzir provaveis cotas de neve...é só frio superficial...embora no caso de uma depressão a S, o arrasto de frio e seco superficial desde Espanha...com uma espessura de algumas centenas de metros, possa contribuir para ajudar a manutenção dos flocos de neve por mais uns metros..como aconteceu no ano passado.


----------



## Fil (29 Nov 2010 às 22:59)

Continua a nevar fraco mas continuamente, está tudo coberto por uma camada muito fina de neve. Temperatura de 0,2ºC.



Flaviense21 disse:


> A A24 está um caos em Vila Real!
> 
> http://www.estradas.pt/









Se é devido à neve, é imperdoável que isto se repita uma e outra vez. 

Belas fotos Roger24 e bartotaveira  Grande nevão em Carrazedo!


----------



## Brigantia (29 Nov 2010 às 23:07)

Que belo nevão em Carrazedo


E em Bragança como está? Segundo o radar a precipitação deve ter diminuido...


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2010 às 23:08)

SocioMeteo disse:


> bem isto já perseguição fogo... lol a serra dos Candeirios e a serra de Montejunto encontra-se na região Centro de Portugal logo está totalmente inserida no contexto deste topico... se eu fosse como outros users recomendava-te a leitura do Mapa de Portugal...
> Vamos deixar dessas coisas e deixar as pessoas expremirem-se a vontade...
> 
> cumprs



Caro Sociometeo garanto-lhe que não é perseguição mas o tópico é *INTERIOR* Norte e Centro, e as Serras em questão não ficam no Interior, ponto final... Ficam no *LITORAL CENTRO*

Se calhar não sou eu que preciso de ver o mapa de Portugal para saber que as Serras em questão ficam não estão abrangidas neste tópico.


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2010 às 23:11)

Brigantia disse:


> Que belo nevão em Carrazedo
> 
> 
> E em Bragança como está? Segundo o radar a precipitação deve ter diminuido...



Em Bragança a precipitação não tem sido muita infelizmente, mas já deu para lavar a vista

Continua a nevar mas sem grande intensidade


----------



## bartotaveira (29 Nov 2010 às 23:16)

Foi um grande nevão, sinceramente esperava alguma neve, mas superou bastante as expectativas!

Até acho estranho tanta neve aqui e tão pouca em Bragança, mas muitas vezes é neve em Bragança e o resto do país a invejar! 

Existe alguma possibilidade de voltar a nevar durante a noite por aqui?


Fiquem bem.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Nov 2010 às 23:18)

Fil disse:


> Continua a nevar fraco mas continuamente, está tudo coberto por uma camada muito fina de neve. Temperatura de 0,2ºC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so de pensar que ontem tive em bragança
e neve so em sanabria ai ai!

quinta feira planeio ir em busca da neve nao quero fazer uma viagem muito longa alguem me indica para onde devo ir? e as cotas de neve como estarao na quinta feira alguem se atreve a lançar?


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Nov 2010 às 23:57)

Roger24 disse:


> Aqui ficam algumas fotos da tarde de neve...



bela fotos dessa maravilhosa terra que é Valhelhas terra da minha avó materna  onde passo todos os anos as minhas ferias de verão no parque de campismo... 
Valhelhas e todas as aldeias e cidades como por exemplo a Guarda, Seia, Gouveia Belmonte Covilhã em redor da nossa estrela que tem tanto para descobrir... 

---------------------

actuais: 4.1ºC, ceu nublado e algum vento muito fraco...


----------



## panda (30 Nov 2010 às 00:13)

segunda feira: bom aqui teve minima de 0.6 e maxima 2.8.E muita neve ,neste momento tao 1.7c e 67%humidade


----------



## Roger24 (30 Nov 2010 às 00:21)

vim da rua há pouco e já não neva nada por aqui... mas o  continua suponho que esteja entre 1 a 2ºc
vamos ver como vai amanhacer o dia de amanha , por agora deixei bom registo


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (30 Nov 2010 às 00:23)

bartotaveira disse:


> Por aqui parou agora de nevar. Desde as 12h que, com mais ou menos intensidade, não parou de nevar.
> 
> Máxima de hoje: *0ºC*
> Mínima de hoje: *-3,3ºC*
> ...



Grande nevão!!!! Parabens!!! Isso sim é um bom manto Branco!!!!


----------



## Roger24 (30 Nov 2010 às 00:26)

ricardop120 disse:


> bela fotos dessa maravilhosa terra que é Valhelhas terra da minha avó materna  onde passo todos os anos as minhas ferias de verão no parque de campismo...
> Valhelhas e todas as aldeias e cidades como por exemplo a Guarda, Seia, Gouveia Belmonte Covilhã em redor da nossa estrela que tem tanto para descobrir...
> 
> ---------------------
> ...



é verdade sem duvida um sitio magnifico e digo isso não só por ser de cá mas pelo o que dizem as pessoas quando visitam no verão pela bela praia fluvial que temos e paisagem...


----------



## JoãoDias (30 Nov 2010 às 01:12)

Fil disse:


> Continua a nevar fraco mas continuamente, está tudo coberto por uma camada muito fina de neve. Temperatura de 0,2ºC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estive 4 horas à espera no Marão para conseguir subir, do lado de Vila Real. Cheguei por volta das 17.30, vindo de Vila Pouca de Aguiar pela A24, e só pelas 21.30 é que consegui passar o Alto de Espinho. 

Inacreditável a desorganização que por lá se verificava. Os senhores condutores de veículos pesados estão neste momento proibidos de subir o Marão, devido às obras no IP4, mas ainda assim muitos aventuram-se e claro, ficam rapidamente atascados, com todas as consequências para o trânsito. 

Na A7 (apanhei neve com muita acumulação logo a seguir a Fafe) e A24, no Alvão, circulava-se com muita dificuldade, dadas as condições quase surreais que por lá se verificavam, com autênticas tempestades de neve e visibilidade quase nula. Imensos camiões parados, carrinhas atravessadas, carros em derrapagem completa, e várias filas de veículos que ao parar por algum motivo já não mais conseguiam sair do sítio, mas fugindo a todos os obstáculos, e com alguma sorte e perícia  à mistura, a 20/30km/h, lá consegui chegar a Vila Real. Depois daí é que foi o caos, e o estranho é que havia muito menos neve do que na zona do Alvão, mas a falta de limpa-neves e os veículos pesados a impedir a via foram o suficiente para lançar a confusão Nem quero imaginar os quilómetros que a fila terá atingido enquanto lá estive parado.

As perguntas do costume impõem-se: será que nevar no Marão é assim tamanha raridade para que ninguém estivesse à espera, e se tivesse criado o caos completo na circulação? Será que ninguém estava alerta para o que vinha esta semana, ou será que pura e simplesmente os avisos não chegaram ao terreno? Enfim...

De qualquer forma eu estou para aqui a queixar-me mas também ninguém me mandou meter na boca do lobo na tarde de hoje


----------



## *Marta* (30 Nov 2010 às 01:37)

Aqui na Guarda tivemos um óptimo dia para matar saudades da neve! Nevou praticamente o dia todo; de momento está calminho, mas com acumulação significativa (10-12 cm, talvez mais em zonas abrigadas).
As ruas íngremes continuam encerradas ao trânsito e as principais ruas estão transitáveis graças à acção da Protecção Civil, que espalhou sal incessantemente pela cidade. As escolas fecharam portas à tarde e duvido que amanhã abram, pois o manto branco não arreda pé e a tendência é menter ou piorar durante a noite.
Portanto, se alguém quiser vir ver uma cidade com neve... Venham até cá!


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2010 às 02:11)

*Re: Neve e frio - 29/30 Novembro 2010*

Guarda






@Filipe Pinto






@Filipe Pinto


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Nov 2010 às 07:11)

Bom dia!

Chuva, vento fraco e *5.5ºC*.

Precipitação: *5 mm*


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Nov 2010 às 07:27)

bom dia

por estes lados a noite foi de aguaceiros, e algum vento durante a passagem dos mesmos.
o dia chega com ceu nublado mas com boas abertas, nao ha vento e sigo com 4.7ºC


----------



## Dan (30 Nov 2010 às 07:31)

Bom dia

-0,3ºC, nevoeiro e continua a nevar. A acumulação deve andar pelos 2-3cm.


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Nov 2010 às 08:01)

A cidade está linda esta manhã!


----------



## godzila (30 Nov 2010 às 08:34)

uma manhã de desilusão,
por aqui tenho um dia lindo de sol e nada de neve.
só me resta espera por mais.


----------



## Dan (30 Nov 2010 às 08:47)

0,1ºC e um aguaceiro de graupel neste momento.


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Nov 2010 às 08:59)

Recomeça a nevar... e penso que pelas imagens de satélite aínda haverá uns belos aguaçeiros esta manhã!


----------



## Silknet (30 Nov 2010 às 09:02)

já perdi (quase) a esperança em Viseu!

Mas fico feliz por aqueles que regalaram a vista! 

Silknet


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Nov 2010 às 09:03)




----------



## CSOF (30 Nov 2010 às 09:15)

bom dia, penso que não nevou durante a noite, pois há muito menos neve que ontem. temperatuta actual de 1,6ºC


----------



## Z13 (30 Nov 2010 às 09:34)

A cidade acordou assim:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us









Uploaded with ImageShack.us









Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bartotaveira (30 Nov 2010 às 10:10)

Bom dia a todos.

Belas imagens de Bragança! 

Por aqui nevou com uma intensidade incrível até às 10 da manhã, a acumulação ultrapassa os 15cm.

Máxima de hoje: *0,1ºC*
Mínima de hoje: *-0,8ºC*


Actuais: *0,1ºC*
HR: *98%*

Deixo mais umas fotos da minha janela:


























Agora a teperatura está positiva, esta bela imagem vai começar a desaparecer... 



Fiquem bem.


----------



## godzila (30 Nov 2010 às 10:28)

isto deve ser mal de inveja 
depois de ontem todos pasmarem com as minhas fotografias hoje nem nada de neve eu tenho aqui, só uma chuva miudinha e uns tórridos 5,4ºC isto assim não vale.
tanta neve para o norte e nada para o centro.
mas assim que a serra do açor sair do meio da neblina eu envio mais fotos porque ela sim está toda coberto do elemento branco a partir ai dos 900 metros, imagino a neve que terá no topo aos 1409 metros


----------



## VILA REAL (30 Nov 2010 às 10:30)

A neve já derreteu na cidade. Nos arredores ainda existe bastante mas sem grande acumulação. Nada de especial, mas está bonito.
A mínima que registei esta madrugada foi de 1,1º.
Choveu um pouco de madrugada e agora o sol ora aparece, ora desaparece.


----------



## Sirilo (30 Nov 2010 às 10:31)

Em Vale Formoso - Covilhã - 500m aínda há alguma acumulação de ontem embora grande parte do manto tenha desaparecido. Durante a noite choveu moderado. O sol, hoje, já brilhou mas agora está muito nublado, pode ser que venha daí um aguaceiro e que traga novas surpresas!


----------



## bartotaveira (30 Nov 2010 às 10:56)

O frio está a ceder e a temperatura em escalada, acho que o manto vai começar a diminuir... 


Actuais: *0,6ºC*
HR: *98%*


Fiquem bem.


----------



## Serrano (30 Nov 2010 às 11:04)

As notícias que me chegam do Sarzedo, indicam um manto branco ligeiramente superior ao de ontem à noite. De momento, verificam-se alguns aguaceiros de neve, mas já com o sol a aparecer a espaços.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (30 Nov 2010 às 11:15)

Serrano disse:


> As notícias que me chegam do Sarzedo, indicam um manto branco ligeiramente superior ao de ontem à noite. De momento, verificam-se alguns aguaceiros de neve, mas já com o sol a aparecer a espaços.



Na cidade ou no Sarzedo?


----------



## Paulo H (30 Nov 2010 às 11:40)

Bons dias!

Por aqui passou um aguaceiro com granizo e trovoada. Durou uns 10-15min.


----------



## tiagom (30 Nov 2010 às 12:32)

Tentativa de subida para a Serra do Barroso. Estas fotos foram tiradas perto dos 900m de altitude durante a manhã de hoje.

(Só consegui subir a montanha porque tinha correntes de neve - a polícia estava a impedir a passagem devido à forte queda de neve).












Cumprimentos.


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2010 às 12:42)

Neste momento e a partir das webcam's:


Gralheira (1100m)






P.Douradas (1280m)





in facebook de Nunu Guedes Pimenta.











Manteigas (800m)


----------



## Norther (30 Nov 2010 às 12:42)

tiagom disse:


> Tentativa de subida para a Serra do Barroso. Estas fotos foram tiradas perto dos 900m de altitude durante a manhã de hoje.
> 
> (Só consegui subir a montanha porque tinha correntes de neve - a polícia estava a impedir a passagem devido à forte queda de neve).
> 
> ...





Belas imagens, que grande nevão q se abateu por aí, brutal


----------



## MSantos (30 Nov 2010 às 12:58)

Boas, durante a manhã por volta das 10h nevou com intensidade, neste momento já não neva, e a neve acumulada vai derretendo, a acumulação ficou-se pelos 2/3cm em alguns locais

1.7ºC neste momento, mínima de 0.2ºC, mais logo coloco aqui as fotos da neve que tirei durante a manhã


----------



## F_R (30 Nov 2010 às 13:30)

Grandes fotos


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2010 às 13:33)

Sem dúvida grandes fotos e acumulação tiagom


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2010 às 13:55)

Boas tardes.

Noite com alguns aguaceiros e nevoeiro...

Esta manhã já tive direito alguma trovoada com chuva e pedrisco ,foi de pouca duração,muitas nuvens e algumas bem negras no horizonte,vento fraco e com 8.6ºC e 4.1mm.


----------



## RaFa (30 Nov 2010 às 14:21)

Neva neste momento nas encostas norte da Serra da Estrela, com acumulação junto dos 900m / 1000m


----------



## godzila (30 Nov 2010 às 14:23)

Ora aqui ficam as fotos da neve nas serras circundantes á minha aldeia.

Serra do açor






Serra da gardunha


----------



## Norther (30 Nov 2010 às 14:31)

E pela webcam do spiritmind esta a cair mais um nevão na encosta da Covilhã  





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ppereira (30 Nov 2010 às 14:40)

Norther disse:


> E pela webcam do spiritmind esta a cair mais um nevão na encosta da Covilhã
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na webcam de manteigas também dá para ver que voltou a nevar com intensidade

http://weather.no.sapo.pt/webcam.html


----------



## VILA REAL (30 Nov 2010 às 14:42)

Tiagom, se a inveja matasse... já estava morto!
Grandes fotos!!!


----------



## godzila (30 Nov 2010 às 14:44)

cai neve de novo aqui e com muita intensidade se a cota estivesse 100 metros mais a baixo era um belo nevão.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2010 às 14:58)

*Vila Real: Seis estradas nacionais cortadas no distrito de Vila Real*



> Seis vias nacionais em Vila Real que cruzam as serras onde caiu mais neve estão cortadas ao trânsito, mas as principais estradas do distrito estão circuláveis com precaução. Intransitáveis estão as estradas nacionais EN311-1, entre Montalegre e Venda Nova, a EN304, entre Campeã e Mondim de Basto, a EN103, Alto Fontão (Boticas), a EN312 entre Boticas e Ribeira de Pena, e a EN206, perto de Pedras Salgadas.
> 
> Nas principais estradas do distrito, como o Itinerário Principal 4 (IP4), na zona da serra do Marão, e as auto-estradas A24 e A7, circula-se mas com prudência. O trânsito está, no entanto, condicionado aos veículos pesados.
> 
> ...


----------



## ACalado (30 Nov 2010 às 15:01)

Começa a cair agua-neve com este forte aguaceiro 2.6ºc acima dos 1000m existe acumulação na casa dos 30cm


----------



## Norther (30 Nov 2010 às 15:13)

godzila disse:


> cai neve de novo aqui e com muita intensidade se a cota estivesse 100 metros mais a baixo era um belo nevão.



mete fotos se poderes


----------



## ppereira (30 Nov 2010 às 15:16)

spiritmind disse:


> Começa a cair agua-neve com este forte aguaceiro 2.6ºc acima dos 1000m tenho existe acumulação na casa dos 30cm



já vai em 2,1ºC e sleet , confirmas?


----------



## ACalado (30 Nov 2010 às 15:22)

ppereira disse:


> já vai em 2,1ºC e sleet , confirmas?



Sim esta a cair sleet com este aguaceiro forte que fez descer rapidamente a temperatura.


----------



## Jorge_scp (30 Nov 2010 às 15:41)

Bela vista do vale de Manteigas coberto por nebulosidade:


----------



## caramulo (30 Nov 2010 às 15:49)

Este evento está para terminar, e o resultado aqui pela Serra do Caramulo é totalmente lamentavel... Só nevou ontem de manha, e a tarde com a água-neve, desapareceu tudo. Nem acima dos 800 metros houve neve, algo que me supreende. Alguém consegue explicar porque?


----------



## godzila (30 Nov 2010 às 15:57)

para terminar!





este fim de tarde ainda promete.
julgo eu.


----------



## bartotaveira (30 Nov 2010 às 16:08)

Boas.


Recomeçou a nevar com intensidade por aqui.  A temperatura cai a pique.

Máxima de hoje: *3,1ºC*
Mínima de hoje: *-0,8ºC*


Actuais: *1,3ºC*
HR: *96%*

Fiquem bem.


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Nov 2010 às 16:13)

O norte e o centro do país pelo menos até ao final do dia de hoje será contemplado com aguaceiros fortes, segundo as imagens de satélite não vai ser por causa da precipitação que vai deixar de ver o que quer que seja...


----------



## VILA REAL (30 Nov 2010 às 16:14)

Por aqui começou a cair um aguaceiro de água-neve.


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Nov 2010 às 16:19)

Alguém da encosta norte sabe se nevou em Gouveia ou Seia?


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Nov 2010 às 16:39)

caramulo disse:


> Este evento está para terminar, e o resultado aqui pela Serra do Caramulo é totalmente lamentavel... Só nevou ontem de manha, e a tarde com a água-neve, desapareceu tudo. Nem acima dos 800 metros houve neve, algo que me supreende. Alguém consegue explicar porque?



Há coisas difíceis de explicar por completo...mas esta tranquilo que na 5a feira terás cotas mais baixas, e será difícil o Caramulo escapar a alguma neve pelo menos...


----------



## lightning bolt (30 Nov 2010 às 16:49)

MarioCabral disse:


> Alguém da encosta norte sabe se nevou em Gouveia ou Seia?



Boas

Pelo que sei foi um flop total(aliás como têm sido os ultimos grandes nevões),
entradas de sul são pessimas para nós.
ontem pelos menos por Seia as temp. rondaram os 5 6 graus :hehe
hoje existe acomulação  a cima dos 900/ 1000.

esperemos que quinta á noite e sexta de madrugada traga novidades, pois parece que a entrada da humidade vem de oeste.


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Nov 2010 às 16:53)

lightning bolt disse:


> Boas
> 
> Pelo que sei foi um flop total(aliás como têm sido os ultimos grandes nevões),
> entradas de sul são pessimas para nós.
> ...




O grande problema é que já não me lembro de uma entrada fria e cair em cheio na encosta Norte, até porque se fosse o caso ficava a maioria retido tudo nas montanhas a Norte...o Sul como está desprotegido tem sempre o caminho aberto...


----------



## godzila (30 Nov 2010 às 17:02)

eu não compreendo como é que aqui ainda não está a nevar olho para o satélite e tá uma trovoada mesmo aqui encostada, olho para a janela e tenho o céu todo limpo


----------



## caramulo (30 Nov 2010 às 17:27)

MarioCabral disse:


> Há coisas difíceis de explicar por completo...mas esta tranquilo que na 5a feira terás cotas mais baixas, e será difícil o Caramulo escapar a alguma neve pelo menos...



Mas não me parece que com  a precipitação que vai haver acumule...


----------



## Mjhb (30 Nov 2010 às 18:06)

Mais um dia em que o IM previu neve para Viseu(quer dizer, para o Campo a 600m mais ou menos), apesar de ver que a manhã começou com temperaturas positivas... Sem querer criticar, mas o nossos meteorologistas não se podem só basear na cota de neve, têm que fazer muito trabalho de campo.

-----------------------------
Manhã com algumas chuva e vento, tarde com aguaceiros mais fortes e vento fraco.

Actuais 4.5ºC e 92%HR.


----------



## Mix (30 Nov 2010 às 18:09)

Boas.. 

Aqui acabou de cair um aguaceiro forte acompanhado de granizo e muito vento.. 

Uma sensação de frio incrivel..

Alguem me sabe dizer se a serra da lousã tem neve ? 

Tava a pensar ir amanha fazer uma "caça á neve" , talvez á serra da lousã, ou pampilhosa da serra não sei..


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Nov 2010 às 18:14)

Boas!

A pouca neve caída já era...

*Dados actuais:

Céu nublado
Temp: 2ºC
HR: 91%
Pres: 993Hpa...*

 Desilusão


----------



## VILA REAL (30 Nov 2010 às 18:19)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Boas!
> 
> A pouca neve caída já era...
> 
> ...



Como eu te percebo!
Vamos esperar que o nosso distrito (e as nossas cidades) sejam novamente bafejadas pelo elemento branco... mas não acredito


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Nov 2010 às 18:38)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de aguaceiros moderados, o vento soprou moderado durante os mesmos e fraco durante as abertas. ´
a minima foi de 3.8ºC e uma maxima de 10.1ºC 

actualmente o ceu esta nublado, nao chove no momento, o vento esta fraco e sigo com 7.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2010 às 18:41)

Boas noites.

A tarde por aqui ainda foi de aguaceiros fortes e agua-neve devido uma passagem bem fria que correu na direção W/E e varreu o distrito todo,deixando a serra da gardunha e outras com um manto branco .

Aguaceiros fracos com 4.2ºC.


----------



## vitamos (30 Nov 2010 às 18:53)

Pedro disse:


> Mais um dia em que o IM previu neve para Viseu(quer dizer, para o Campo a 600m mais ou menos), apesar de ver que a manhã começou com temperaturas positivas... Sem querer criticar, mas o nossos meteorologistas não se podem só basear na cota de neve, têm que fazer muito trabalho de campo.



Se tivesse nevado hoje como ERA PERFEITAMENTE possível e por acaso na "simbologia" tivessem metido chuva imagino o que dirias a esta hora... 
Dizes que os meteorologistas não se podem basear só na cota de neve... Plenamente de acordo. E é por esse motivo que também eu teria previsto, caso fosse esse o meu trabalho, neve para Viseu... 
É que são os outros factores que não simplesmente a cota directa que permitem fazer uma previsão.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Nov 2010 às 18:58)

E vai chovendo moderadamente com vento fraco de NE.

Actuais 4.3ºC e 93%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Nov 2010 às 19:23)

vitamos disse:


> Se tivesse nevado hoje como ERA PERFEITAMENTE possível e por acaso na "simbologia" tivessem metido chuva imagino o que dirias a esta hora...
> Dizes que os meteorologistas não se podem basear só na cota de neve... Plenamente de acordo. E é por esse motivo que também eu teria previsto, caso fosse esse o meu trabalho, neve para Viseu...
> É que são os outros factores que não simplesmente a cota directa que permitem fazer uma previsão.



Ai era? Viseu acordou de manhã com mais de 2.5ºC(às 7h - ver gráficos do IM) portanto, não acho espectável que fosse possível nevar. E esta temperatura era a do aeródromo, onde está a estação, a uns 9km a Norte da cidade em si e a mais 200m de altitude, portanto, nunca representativa da meteorologia da cidade; muito mais é Vila Chã de Sá, um dia quando tiver uma estação com interface PC hão-de comparar com o IM, porque Vila Chã de Sá está sensivelmente à mesma altitude, e a menos de 4km da Paulo VI. Já por várias vezes disse que as previsões feitas por base os dados do Campo e em especial em dias como estes não é uma previsão para VISEU... E eu nunca acreditei que hoje fosse nevar, depois do que aconteceu ontem...

Pois bem então, se fizesse uma mesma previsão para Viseu ,a meu ver, neve só lá para Quarta ao final da noite, manha e fim de tarde de Quinta e Sexta, e na maior parte será sleet ou águaneve. E se conhecesse melhor a cidade e o enquadramento da estação não faria a afirmação que fez.

E para acabar, tenho um grande respeito aos meteorologistas, pelo trabalho que têm para ter os conhecimentos que não duvido terem, mas acho que por vezes deveriam ter em conta que se se faz uma previsão para algum local não é para fazer para uns 10km ao lado... Em dias como os últimos faz toda a diferença, em especial quando entra a altitude.


----------



## jPdF (30 Nov 2010 às 19:33)

Vim agora ao forum viseu e no carro era visivel agua neve aquando de um aguaceiro mais intenso. O carro marcava 3.5'C.


----------



## vitamos (30 Nov 2010 às 19:36)

Pedro disse:


> Ai era? Viseu acordou de manhã com mais de 2.5ºC(às 7h - ver gráficos do IM) portanto, não acho espectável que fosse possível nevar. E esta temperatura era a do aeródromo, onde está a estação, a uns 9km a Norte da cidade em si e a mais 200m de altitude, portanto, nunca representativa da meteorologia da cidade; muito mais é Vila Chã de Sá, um dia quando tiver uma estação com interface PC hão-de comparar com o IM, porque Vila Chã de Sá está sensivelmente à mesma altitude, e a menos de 4km da Paulo VI. Já por várias vezes disse que as previsões feitas por base os dados do Campo e em especial em dias como estes não é uma previsão para VISEU... E eu nunca acreditei que hoje fosse nevar, depois do que aconteceu ontem...
> 
> Pois bem então, se fizesse uma mesma previsão para Viseu ,a meu ver, neve só lá para Quarta ao final da noite, manha e fim de tarde de Quinta e Sexta, e na maior parte será sleet ou águaneve. E se conhecesse melhor a cidade e o enquadramento da estação não faria a afirmação que fez.
> 
> E para acabar, tenho um grande respeito aos meteorologistas, pelo trabalho que têm para ter os conhecimentos que não duvido terem, mas acho que por vezes deveriam ter em conta que se se faz uma previsão para algum local não é para fazer para uns 10km ao lado... Em dias como os últimos faz toda a diferença, em especial quando entra a altitude.



Pedro eu conheço relativamente bem Viseu e entendo bem o que queres dizer. Mas em termos de previsão meteorológica temos que ser por vezes pragmáticos. Cotas a rondar os 600/700m com geopotenciais baixos e temperaturas em altitude bastante baixas podem significar neve a cota mais baixa que o prevista. Nestes casos até com temperaturas positivas como aconteceu em alguns locais. A previsão de neve é tão arriscada como dizer que hoje só iria chover em Viseu. Se nevasse provavelmente estarias a criticar o IM por isso.
Isto apenas para dizer que previsões nestas condições não são fáceis. Ou seja, para mim existem "erros" se assim quiseres chamar, mais graves que esse... 
Foi apenas isto que quis dizer, e entendo perfeitamente a tua argumentação...

Bons registos e, já agora, boa sorte para o "elemento branco nos próximos dias (quicá horas...).


----------



## caramulo (30 Nov 2010 às 19:38)

Pedro disse:


> Ai era? Viseu acordou de manhã com mais de 2.5ºC(às 7h - ver gráficos do IM) portanto, não acho espectável que fosse possível nevar. E esta temperatura era a do aeródromo, onde está a estação, a uns 9km a Norte da cidade em si e a mais 200m de altitude, portanto, nunca representativa da meteorologia da cidade; muito mais é Vila Chã de Sá, um dia quando tiver uma estação com interface PC hão-de comparar com o IM, porque Vila Chã de Sá está sensivelmente à mesma altitude, e a menos de 4km da Paulo VI. Já por várias vezes disse que as previsões feitas por base os dados do Campo e em especial em dias como estes não é uma previsão para VISEU... E eu nunca acreditei que hoje fosse nevar, depois do que aconteceu ontem...
> 
> Pois bem então, se fizesse uma mesma previsão para Viseu ,a meu ver, neve só lá para Quarta ao final da noite, manha e fim de tarde de Quinta e Sexta, e na maior parte será sleet ou águaneve. E se conhecesse melhor a cidade e o enquadramento da estação não faria a afirmação que fez.
> 
> E para acabar, tenho um grande respeito aos meteorologistas, pelo trabalho que têm para ter os conhecimentos que não duvido terem, mas acho que por vezes deveriam ter em conta que se se faz uma previsão para algum local não é para fazer para uns 10km ao lado... Em dias como os últimos faz toda a diferença, em especial quando entra a altitude.



Tens toda a razão...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2010 às 19:51)

Vento fraco com 3.9ºC.


----------



## godzila (30 Nov 2010 às 19:56)

agora de momento o meu termometro marca 3.0ºC


----------



## Mjhb (30 Nov 2010 às 20:05)

Chove moderado e vento fraco com  14.5mm. A ver se consigo fazer a média...

Actuais 4.7ºC e 96%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2010 às 20:52)

Aguaceiros fracos e fez subir a temperatura,actual 4.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Nov 2010 às 21:11)

E é com o meu 3000 post que reporto chuva moderada com vento fraco de NE. Viva o MeteoPt. 

Actuais 4.7ºC e 96%HR.


----------



## lightning bolt (30 Nov 2010 às 21:35)

Por aqui aguaceiros e sigo com 4º, 93 hr


----------



## cova beira (30 Nov 2010 às 21:44)

lightning bolt disse:


> Por aqui aguaceiros e sigo com 4º, 93 hr



aqui para o lado sudeste da serra não passa precipitação nenhuma estas células são muito fracas


----------



## *Marta* (30 Nov 2010 às 22:10)

Por aqui, continua a nevar, depois de uma pausa durante a tarde!


----------



## DRC (30 Nov 2010 às 22:14)

*Marta* disse:


> Por aqui, continua a nevar, depois de uma pausa durante a tarde!



Sabe-me dizer se também neva no Sabugal?
Pelo que sei apesar do frio a precipitação tem ocorrido fraca no Sabugal, não havendo acumulações.


----------



## *Marta* (30 Nov 2010 às 22:17)

Não sei... mas aqui neva copiosamente!! Os carros e a rua estão a ficar outra vez completamente cobertos!!

Aproveito e deixo umas imagens de ontem e hoje:

Imagens de ontem: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2070546&id=1175617083&l=542444a1c0

Imagens de hoje: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2070639&id=1175617083&l=3da2fe599c

Os links são acessíveis mesmo para quem não tem Facebook.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (30 Nov 2010 às 22:17)

Estou em Manteigas e o cenário é fabuloso. Caiu água-neve e desde as nove que neva. Intensamente, por vezes, chegando a acumular.
Agora parou.
Espero poder subir amanhã e não ter que regressar por Belmonte.
Outro momento, nunca tinha visto a Gardunha com tt neve, na zona de Alpedrinha ainda havia restos de ontem.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Nov 2010 às 22:18)

boas

por aqui chove moderado, agora sem vento e com uma temperatura de 6.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2010 às 22:20)

Boas,aguaceiros fracos com 4.3ºC.


----------



## Paulo H (30 Nov 2010 às 22:26)

vitamos disse:


> Pedro eu conheço relativamente bem Viseu e entendo bem o que queres dizer. Mas em termos de previsão meteorológica temos que ser por vezes pragmáticos. Cotas a rondar os 600/700m com geopotenciais baixos e temperaturas em altitude bastante baixas podem significar neve a cota mais baixa que o prevista. Nestes casos até com temperaturas positivas como aconteceu em alguns locais. A previsão de neve é tão arriscada como dizer que hoje só iria chover em Viseu. Se nevasse provavelmente estarias a criticar o IM por isso.
> Isto apenas para dizer que previsões nestas condições não são fáceis. Ou seja, para mim existem "erros" se assim quiseres chamar, mais graves que esse...
> Foi apenas isto que quis dizer, e entendo perfeitamente a tua argumentação...
> 
> Bons registos e, já agora, boa sorte para o "elemento branco nos próximos dias (quicá horas...).



Ainda bem que entendes o que o Pedro refere, pois dizes conhecer bem Viseu! Eu tenho Viseu como uma terra fria e ventosa, fresca no Verão, mas isso é a minha memória!

Na minha humilde opinião, nunca e em circunstancia alguma podemos ignorar 200m de altitude! A estação identifica mais ou menos viseu, mas 200m é muito mesmo, não será certamente representativa da cidade Viseu!

A colocação de uma estação meteorologica não é fácil, pois deve ser o mais representativa possível e significa que se encontra num local onde:

- As condições meteorológicas sejam sensivelmente as mesmas para a cidade. Para garantir isto há que garantir o seguinte:
. Localizar-se não na média altitude da cidade mas na mediana.
. Localizar-se num local onde predominam os ventos dominantes sobre a cidade.
. Localizar-se num local onde o efeito celula urbana também seja mediana e não de uma média.

O que se pretende é que represente uma cidade, uma população, certo? Estamos de acordo. 

Agora, uma coisa é certa: o óptimo é inimigo do bom, e por isso nem sempre é possível construir onde seria ideal devido a vários aspectos, financeiros penso eu!

Um exemplo ideal é Castelo Branco, a estação encontra-se abaixo da média de altitude ([alta+baixa]/2) mas mais próximo da mediana da cidade. E encontra-se numa zona relativamente livre para receber os ventos dominantes.

É a minha opinião, embora a estação não fuja muito à idéia que tenho de Viseu!
Acredito que falte alguma regulamentação e que outras terras evoluem de tal forma que as estações se tornem menos representativas, mas então haverá algo a fazer, decerto num país como o nosso será utopia, mas é a minha opinião!


----------



## dahon (30 Nov 2010 às 22:42)

Neste momento em Viseu cai um aguaceiro de água-neve.

Cumps

Edit(22:53): Neste momento é mais neve que agua. Acho que é um bom indicio para o resto da noite.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2010 às 22:57)

Muitas estrelas com bancos de nevoeiro pelo bairro,actual 4.1ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 3.6ºC /9.6ºC com 6.7mm.


----------



## João Soares (30 Nov 2010 às 23:00)

dahon disse:


> Edit(22:53): Neste momento é mais neve que agua. Acho que é um bom indicio para o resto da noite.



Então ao que parece o IM acertou! 
Em vez de estarem sempre a julgar/culpar, estejam mais atentos. E que o dia não acaba às 19h.


----------



## jPdF (30 Nov 2010 às 23:01)

Estou neste momento no campo da aviacao. aqui é 100 por cento neve. Derrrte mal toca o vidro mas é neve.  Viseu tava com agua neve. Temp aqui é 1 grau.


----------



## dahon (30 Nov 2010 às 23:04)

jPdF disse:


> Estou neste momento no campo da aviacao. aqui é 100 por cento neve. Derrrte mal toca o vidro mas é neve.  Viseu tava com agua neve. Temp aqui é 1 grau.



Isso é mesmo ao pé da estação do IM que fica a 640m eu estou a 530m.

Que venha o próximo aguaceiro porque parece que a noite promete pois há muita instabilidade a entrar.


----------



## jPdF (30 Nov 2010 às 23:27)

dahon disse:


> Isso é mesmo ao pé da estação do IM que fica a 640m eu estou a 530m.
> 
> Que venha o próximo aguaceiro porque parece que a noite promete pois há muita instabilidade a entrar.



Dahon não estava bem junto a estação do IM estava na zona industrial do Campo ao pé da OCP, cota de 600m.

Em Viseu era água neve, após a day-after a água-neve foi passando rapidamente a neve, quando cheguei à OCP era neve 100%, acabei por não subir mais, principalmente por desconhecimento da zona. Mas agora verifiquei que só faltava 1 km para a estação do IM.
A cota está então nos 600 metros! Os carros que provinham do Aeródromo já traziam acumulação.

Vamos ver o que a noite nos reserva, que bom que era um radar funcional neste momento!


----------



## Nitrux (30 Nov 2010 às 23:33)

Há instantes, ouviu-se um trovão e eis que a neve começou a cair com muita intensidade em Castro Daire!


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Nov 2010 às 23:49)

actualização:  temperatura 5.9ºC sem chuva nem vento


----------



## Fredous (1 Dez 2010 às 16:28)

Serra da Lousã - Alto do Trevim-  Ontem esteve coberto de neve. hoje muito provavelmente estara igual. nao e perceptivel devido as nuvens intensas que cobrem a encosta. Quando conseguir uma foto coloco aqui.


----------



## zecaleiria (3 Dez 2010 às 15:42)

Fredous disse:


> Serra da Lousã - Alto do Trevim-  Ontem esteve coberto de neve. hoje muito provavelmente estara igual. nao e perceptivel devido as nuvens intensas que cobrem a encosta. Quando conseguir uma foto coloco aqui.



aqui numa parte mais alta dos arredores de Leiria, consigo ver o topo da Serra da Lousã ainda com neve.


----------

